# WOW.... Sabino Moisture Block video on YouTube



## JLove74 (Apr 27, 2008)

Well ladies, the spring/summer is coming up and for some of us that means dealing with the humidity.  Sabino moisture block is a great product.  I've used it for a little over a year now.  Recently, I forgot to use it and it was on a day that we had some warmer than average weather here in DC.  The frizzies started  When I do use it, no frizzies.  This stuff REALLY works, for me. 

Here is video on YouTube to demonstrate the product.  There are 2 biracial (I think) young ladies included.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNH5XZd5cDQ


----------



## fuchsiastar (Apr 27, 2008)

JLove, thanks for the info! This stuff looks like what I neeeeeeeed for the summer! Anyone know where it can be found on the net or in Atlanta? How would it be used for someone natural who is flat ironing their hair straight? I would guess I use it right before rollersetting or blow drying?


----------



## justNikki (Apr 27, 2008)

I received the free sample last week, but I haven't used it yet.  I'm waiting on very humid weekend.  The sample is kinda small though, so, how do you use it? As a leave-in, styler or finisher?

Thanks.


----------



## JLove74 (Apr 27, 2008)

fuchsiastar said:


> JLove, thanks for the info! This stuff looks like what I neeeeeeeed for the summer! Anyone know where it can be found on the net or in Atlanta? How would it be used for someone natural who is flat ironing their hair straight? I would guess I use it right before rollersetting or blow drying?




I'm natural and I use it while the hair is wet before rollersetting or blowdrying and just a dab after I've flat ironed.  YOu can purchase it online, but if you go to sabino.com, they are giving free samples.


----------



## Isis (Apr 27, 2008)

Lala said she's been using this for quite a while now.   I use Aveda Anti-Humectant but it isn't 100% effective.  I want something that works in the most humid places on Earth, like the jungles of the Amazon. 

ETA: I would have tried Sabino by now but I keep forgetting about it. There doesn't appear to be many ladies here who use it.  Also, the styles are with Sabino are usually straight hair styles rather than rollersets.  Does this mean it removes all curl? :scratchch


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 27, 2008)

I just called the company and talked to Diane, then got to speak with the owner. He was really awesome. He told me step by step how to use the product. I told him I was afraid as it is water proof, how do I get in my moisture? I want to block out environmental moisture, but keep in moisture that is necessary for my hair. He says that the product makes moisture perfect. Meaning when you shampoo and condition, leave in some conditioner, put in whatever moisture products you want, then put in his moisture block, it will seal in the moisture that you have put in the hair, and keep out the moisture you don't want from the environment. I just ordered the product. I was like this close from getting a relaxer and I wanted to resist and stay natural, but I don't want my hair reverting in 2-3 days...otherwise why straighten it at all.  He says it will last until my next wash, I only wash once a week. I hope it's as good as he says it is.  He has instructional videos on you tube on the product, and says the product, when used correctly protects the hair from heat.  So anyways I will get back to you on if it works. He explain to me why most black women  hate cones, and that most cones work in a different way then his product. Most cones are mixed with water and become a mess, they aren't effective and cause more damage than good.  It took two years to develop his product and he constantly works on black hair. He says none of his clients have heat damage as the product works to seal the hair and protect it from the environment and the heat from the iron. We'll see...I'll let you know.


----------



## Isis (Apr 27, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I just called the company and talked to Diane, then got to speak with the owner. He was really awesome. He told me step by step how to use the product. I told him I was afraid as it is water proof, how do I get in my moisture? I want to block out environmental moisture, but keep in moisture that is necessary for my hair. He says that the product makes moisture perfect. Meaning when you shampoo and condition, leave in some conditioner, put in whatever moisture products you want, then put in his moisture block, it will seal in the moisture that you have put in the hair, and keep out the moisture you don't want from the environment. I just ordered the product. I was like this close from getting a relaxer and I wanted to resist and stay natural, but I don't want my hair reverting in 2-3 days...otherwise why straighten it at all. He says it will last until my next wash, I only wash once a week. I hope it's as good as he says it is. He has instructional videos on you tube on the product, and says the product, *when used correctly protects the hair from heat* .So anyways I will get back to you on if it works. He explain to me why most black women hate cones, and that most cones work in a different way then his product. Most cones are mixed with water and become a mess, they aren't effective and cause more damage than good. It took two years to develop his product and he constantly works on black hair. *He says none of his clients have heat damage as the product works to seal the hair and protect it from the environment and the heat from the iron*. We'll see...I'll let you know.


Great job!!    I was ready to pick up the phone.    What he said is how I use the Anti-Humectant.   I wonder, can this work without using heat?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Apr 27, 2008)

This stuff didnt work for me,, it just seemed like any other serum, frizz ease etc....also the bottle was so small for the huge price and it spilled out in my bag... i hate it lol, i guess im a little biased because it spilled LOL


----------



## JLove74 (Apr 27, 2008)

I was reading on another website, a naturally curly type, where people were using it for rollersetting with and without heat.  Some were just using it after washing to keep their curls from frizzing (no heat used)

ETA:  If you buy it from Sabino, there is a 100% money back guarantee!


----------



## sweetsuccess (Apr 27, 2008)

*girl check out the youtube video.. it explains it all. looks great!*


fuchsiastar said:


> JLove, thanks for the info! This stuff looks like what I neeeeeeeed for the summer! Anyone know where it can be found on the net or in Atlanta? How would it be used for someone natural who is flat ironing their hair straight? I would guess I use it right before rollersetting or blow drying?


----------



## sweetsuccess (Apr 27, 2008)

*sabino.com didnt work for me? i would looooooooooove free samples! let me know where i can get em plz. thanks!!*



JLove74 said:


> I'm natural and I use it while the hair is wet before rollersetting or blowdrying and just a dab after I've flat ironed. YOu can purchase it online, but if you go to sabino.com, they are giving free samples.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Apr 27, 2008)

I just went to Sabino.com, and it looks like a bootleg website that just provides links to other links. Where can I get the samples?

Thanks

ETA: I was able to request my samples from here: http://www.sabinohair.com/popup.html


----------



## sb44 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> This stuff didnt work for me,, it just seemed like any other serum, frizz ease etc....also the bottle was so small for the huge price and it spilled out in my bag... i hate it lol, i guess im a little biased because it spilled LOL



My hair looks a lot like yours, Raven.  It was just too gummy and heavy for my hair.


----------



## JLove74 (Apr 27, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> I just went to Sabino.com, and it looks like a bootleg website that just provides links to other links. Where can I get the samples?
> 
> Thanks



on the main page a pop-up will appear.  it may not if you have a pop-up blocker.  you can try contacting them for samples, too,


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 27, 2008)

It's www.gotfrizz.com  not sabino.com


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 27, 2008)

Isis said:


> Great job!!  I was ready to pick up the phone. What he said is how I use the Anti-Humectant. I wonder, can this work without using heat?


He said product can be used on straight curls to block out the effects of mositure too. So heat doesn't seal in the moisture, the product does.  I just added the heat part because it also protects the hair if you want to flat iron. I like that part, because it cuts down on all the products needed to straighten.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 27, 2008)

Last thing, he asked me to keep him updated on my progress and not to hesitate to contact him with any questions. I liked that. Very personable. That plus a money back guarantee, I thought what am I losing?


----------



## ajacks (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmmm........ The product does look interesting.  But I felt really sorry for the little girl in the video.     I think I will try to get the sample.


----------



## JLove74 (Apr 27, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> It's www.gotfrizz.com  not sabino.com



oops, sorry about that. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Isis (Apr 27, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> on the main page a pop-up will appear. it may not if you have a pop-up blocker. you can try contacting them for samples, too,


Besides www.gotfrizz.com, it's under www.sabinohair.com  Both point to the same site.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanx, yall.

Just ordered my samples.

Can't wait to get 'em!


----------



## Isis (Apr 27, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> He said product can be used on straight curls to block out the effects of mositure too. So heat doesn't seal in the moisture, the product does. I just added the heat part because it also protects the hair if you want to flat iron. I like that part, because it cuts down on all the products needed to straighten.


Thank you.  Hmm... that's why Lala's hair keeps getting longer and longer and longer, with heat.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 27, 2008)

*This is a product I've really wanted to try for a very looooooong time. But, I wasn't sure if it would work on me. Plus it must have alot of cones.
*


----------



## Afro-Indi (Apr 27, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *This is a product I've really wanted to try for a very looooooong time. But, I wasn't sure if it would work on me. Plus it must have alot of cones.*


 
Yeah, I was wondering what were the ingredients. 

Anybody care to post them?


----------



## JLove74 (Apr 27, 2008)

Afro-Indi said:


> Yeah, I was wondering what were the ingredients.
> 
> Anybody care to post them?



Ingredients: Dimethicone and Cyclomethicone (Patent Pending)


----------



## Isis (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.naturallycurly.com/?s=sabino




> Michelle Breyer | August 1st, 2007
> 
> Curly-headed stylist Victor Sabino believes silicones have gotten a bad rap. “There are all kinds of misconceptions that all silicones dry out the hair, and it’s not true,” says Sabino of the Sabino Salon in Scottsdale, Ariz. and creator of the Sabino line of hair-care products. “It frustrates me every time I hear stories.”
> 
> ...





> Sabino is no newcomer to the hair-care industry. He has been a stylist for more than 35 years, founding OGGI International of Beverly Hill, known for its Root Lift volumizer. His company was one of the first to design spray leave-in conditioners. While working at his salons in California, he was a “stylist to the stars,” working with such celebs as Meg Ryan and Sylvester Stallone. He has appeared in such magazines as Vogue, Elle, Brides and Cosmopolitan.
> 
> Sabino considers the creation of Moisture Block to be one of his greatest triumphs. He says he developed the product because of his own frustrations with what was on the market for people with curly hair. He worked with a chemist to come up with the formulation and tested it on more than 500 women, traveling to humid places such as Hawaii and Louisiana. He says it held up against every possible condition. It took him a year and a half to develop the product.
> 
> ...


----------



## Traycee (Apr 28, 2008)

Sounds to good to be true....Not to say it doesn't work ...But the last thing out hair needs is something to block moisture.....Does it block all kinds of moisture....


----------



## Isis (Apr 28, 2008)

Traycee said:


> Sounds to good to be true....Not to say it doesn't work ...But the last thing out hair needs is something to block moisture.....Does it block all kinds of moisture....


I just posted some info about it.   My Aveda Anti-Humectant also blocks out moisture.  It also seals in moisture and all of the ladies here who use it love it.   It isn't 100 % though but very good.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 28, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Ingredients: Dimethicone and Cyclomethicone (Patent Pending)


 

That is it?????

Hmmmm


----------



## JLove74 (Apr 28, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> That is it?????
> 
> Hmmmm


 
Sorry, those are silicones.  But don't be afraid.  cones, used in moderation, are OK for your hair.  Well, at least mine anyways.  I know some folks shy away from them.


----------



## fuchsiastar (Apr 28, 2008)

Just ordered my samples...I'm gonna try it out in this GA heat for the summer. I will keep ya'll posted. I have natural hair, so I will apply it before blow dry, and then flat iron on a low setting and see what happens.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 28, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Sorry, those are silicones. But don't be afraid. cones, used in moderation, are OK for your hair. Well, at least mine anyways. I know some folks shy away from them.


 

Thanks - I am not too afraid of cones. I dont use them frequently at all.


----------



## Isis (Apr 28, 2008)

I learned from the article I posted yesterday about Sabino and silicones, that these cones will wash out of the hair with regular shampoo--one does not have to clarify.  The best way to find out is to try a sample and hear back from some of the ladies here who have used Sabino for years.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 28, 2008)

Isis said:


> I learned from the article I posted yesterday about Sabino and silicones, that these cones will wash out of the hair with regular shampoo--one does not have to clarify. The best way to find out is to try a sample and hear back from some of the ladies here who have used Sabino for years.


Exactly what they told me on the phone is that it washed out with shampoo, no clarification necessary. Like I wrote before it took them two years to develop it and it is patent pending because there is nothing like it on the market.  From what I was told by the owner, Victor Sabino (by phone), both cones are used together in such a way as to make this possible, and keep your hair protected.  Also unlike inferior cones, which is all that exists in the market, it is not mixed with other things that can damage your hair and make it hard to wash out.  So that's what I was told. I'm excited, but I'll keep ya'll updated on the product.


----------



## Isis (Apr 28, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Exactly what they told me on the phone is that it washed out with shampoo, no clarification necessary. Like I wrote before it took them two years to develop it and it is patent pending because there is nothing like it on the market. From what I was told by the owner, Victor Sabino (by phone), both cones are used together in such a way as to make this possible, and keep your hair protected. Also unlike inferior cones, which is all that exists in the market, it is not mixed with other things that can damage your hair and make it hard to wash out. So that's what I was told. I'm excited, but I'll keep ya'll updated on the product.


If his product truly works _in a healthy way_ to prevent frizz and reversion from humidity on all hair types _and_ allow all hair to stay moisturized, this really is exciting.


----------



## lala (Apr 29, 2008)

Isis said:


> *Lala said she's been using this for quite a while now.* I use Aveda Anti-Humectant but it isn't 100% effective. I want something that works in the most humid places on Earth, like the jungles of the Amazon.
> 
> ETA: I would have tried Sabino by now but I keep forgetting about it. There doesn't appear to be many ladies here who use it. Also, the styles are with Sabino are usually straight hair styles rather than rollersets. Does this mean it removes all curl? :scratchch


 
 That's right and my Mom uses it on her natural hair. It's a great product and when added to wet hair it actually helps with detangling. I lived in Ohio where it rains almost every week and my hair always looked good compared to those who didn't use Moisture Block. It is sold at the salon where my Mom works and is something that most AA's wouldn't even consider for our textured hair types.


----------



## lexi08 (Apr 29, 2008)

I purchased this last year . It does work, I had to figure out the right amount to use for my hair.  I need to find it, the air here is starting to get funky.


----------



## Isis (Apr 29, 2008)

lala said:


> That's right and my Mom uses it on her natural hair. It's a great product and when added to wet hair it actually helps with detangling. I lived in Ohio where it rains almost every week and my hair always looked good compared to those who didn't use Moisture Block. It is sold at the salon where my Mom works and is something that most AA's wouldn't even consider for our textured hair types.


 
Thank you Lala for continuing to inform us about your successes using this product and inspiring us with your beautiful hair!    Sabino helping with detangling on wet hair is a plus. 




nikki1971 said:


> I purchased this last year . It does work, I had to figure out the right amount to use for my hair. I need to find it, the air here is starting to get funky.


Nikii--were you using it on your wet hair?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 29, 2008)

Detangling too? I wish this product would hurry up and get here. I am ready to post pics for yall on how it holds up!!!!!  From what I heard, you have to find out the right amount to use, but after that it's on!  He sent me all these links to show us how to properly apply the product. He said he would. Poor guy, I probably asked him so many questions, and still he was so nice. I thought he was just saying that to be nice, but then he took down my email address, and actually followed up by sending them. Here's the links if you want to find out more.  Like how to apply products step by step and stuff like that.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3iptUnSLWI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3COcodywBA8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isJdinbiYGQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCluVIga-Qs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3iptUnSLWI


----------



## Isis (Apr 29, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Detangling too? I wish this product would hurry up and get here. I am ready to post pics for yall on how it holds up!!!!! From what I heard, you have to find out the right amount to use, but after that it's on! He sent me all these links to show us how to properly apply the product. He said he would. Poor guy, I probably asked him so many questions, and still he was so nice. I thought he was just saying that to be nice, but then he took down my email address, and actually followed up by sending them. Here's the links if you want to find out more. Like how to apply products step by step and stuff like that.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3iptUnSLWI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3COcodywBA8
> ...


Wow!  Thank you Luckiestdestiny!


----------



## Isis (Apr 29, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> I'm natural and I use it while the hair is wet before rollersetting or blowdrying and just a dab after I've flat ironed. YOu can purchase it online, but if you go to sabino.com, *they are giving free samples*.


Thank you JLove74 for the info and for starting this thread.


----------



## kellylinn77 (Apr 30, 2008)

Why did I just buy this and paid for next day shipping (moving to NC on Monday wanted to make sure I had in time and looking fabulous when I get there!)  I sweat so bad in the summer hell all year long.  I really hope this keeps my NG at bay.  If it does it's the answer to my prayers.  If not I'll just take it as a loss with some of the other products I've experimented with!!!


----------



## Isis (Apr 30, 2008)

kellylinn77 said:


> Why did I just buy this and paid for next day shipping (moving to NC on Monday wanted to make sure I had in time and looking fabulous when I get there!) I sweat so bad in the summer hell all year long. I really hope this keeps my NG at bay. If it does it's the answer to my prayers. If not I'll just take it as a loss with some of the other products I've experimented with!!!


You may be in for a great surprise.   Just make sure to let us know!


----------



## kellylinn77 (Apr 30, 2008)

Isis said:


> You may be in for a great surprise.  Just make sure to let us know!


I sure hope so I wil def post my review.


----------



## lexi08 (Apr 30, 2008)

Isis said:


> Thank you Lala for continuing to inform us about your successes using this product and inspiring us with your beautiful hair!    Sabino helping with detangling on wet hair is a plus.
> 
> 
> 
> Nikii--were you using it on your wet hair?



Yes I was using it on wet hair.


----------



## kellylinn77 (May 1, 2008)

Bump...Anyone else using this and care to share their experience.  Gonna test it out 2morrow.  I was thinking after I wash and DC, apply it to wet hair and wrap it.  Sit under dryer and flat iron(how does this sound)?  I'm dealing with some major NG that I don't want to revert in an hour.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 1, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but it looked like that product was really heavy and greasy, that's so not something that would even think about putting in my hair!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 2, 2008)

I am going to try it this weekend, and then do follow ups and post my results. How long does it last. Goodie, it's raining this weekend (I'm visiting my mom in Ky).  How long will it hold up?  I can't wait. Stay tuned for pics!!!!


----------



## Isis (May 3, 2008)

kellylinn77 said:


> Bump...Anyone else using this and care to share their experience. Gonna test it out 2morrow. I was thinking after I wash and DC, apply it to wet hair and wrap it. Sit under dryer and flat iron(how does this sound)? I'm dealing with some major NG that I don't want to revert in an hour.


I tried my free sample on my already styled hair and so far, it works! 
It was a warm but rainy day today, perfect for testing.   No greasy feel or look (there's isn't any grease anyway) and my hair and my rollerset ends look smooth after standing outside, under an umbrella (didn't want _wet_ hair) for a while.  I also drove with the window down, letting all that humidity get to my hair.  

I want to apply this to wet hair like you planned to do Kellylinn.  Did you do it?


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 3, 2008)

How are you all getting free samples? I didnt see any link on the site.


----------



## Isis (May 3, 2008)

OnAHairQuest said:


> How are you all getting free samples? I didnt see any link on the site.


You can call and ask for some free samples.


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 3, 2008)

Isis said:


> You can call and ask for some free samples.


Ohhh okay. Thank you Isis.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 3, 2008)

OnAHairQuest said:


> How are you all getting free samples? I didnt see any link on the site.



Make sure you say you heard about it on our forum. I emailed the owner and am trying to work on them for a discount. The more of us that are interested in their product, maybe when it comes time for ordering the whole product (if we like it), a discount could be worked out? I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  I am using the product this Sunday. I bought the whole thing as I was so impressed when I spoke to him on the phone.  (Hope I didn't jump the gun). If I like it I will post product pics for first day and for 6th day (I wash once a week and am natural), to see how well it holds up.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 3, 2008)

Isis said:


> I tried my free sample on my already styled hair and so far, it works!
> It was a warm but rainy day today, perfect for testing.  No greasy feel or look (there's isn't any grease anyway) and my hair and my rollerset ends look smooth after standing outside, under an umbrella (didn't want _wet_ hair) for a while. I also drove with the window down, letting all that humidity get to my hair.
> 
> I want to apply this to wet hair like you planned to do Kellylinn. Did you do it?


Remember I said earlier that I called and spoke to him?  I told him I'm 4a with some 3c. He said I could apply it two ways, to wet hair and a little when dry before straightening, or to dry hair too.  So check out those video links that he sent me for more info earlier in the post.  I just love that Victor Sabino took the time to talk to a potential customer like myself.


----------



## kellylinn77 (May 4, 2008)

Alright ladies....I tried this out last night and the verdict is still out.  I did like I mentioned earlier in this post.  Washed, applied a leave in, and then put SMB on wet hair.  I wrapped it and sat under the dryer.  Once it was dry is was definately very soft and shiny.  Some parts were to shiny but not greasy.  I guess those were the parts that got to much SMB.  So I did like he said on the video and used a my flat iron on 400erplexed.  I think that was a little to high.  I'm about 6 weeks post with some major NG thanks to OCT/MT.  Once i finished flat ironing, my hair was very straight and silky just like a fresh relaxer.  I can achieve this without the SMB.  The test would be my NG.  So anyway, I cleaned my house very well today and worked up a good sweat.  My NG REVERTED   I'm not going to give up yet becacuse the rest of my hair held up very well.  I just have to figure out how to get it to the NG w/o using to much.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (May 4, 2008)

Are there any other products like this that are also waterproof


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 4, 2008)

kellylinn77 said:


> Alright ladies....I tried this out last night and the verdict is still out. I did like I mentioned earlier in this post. Washed, applied a leave in, and then put SMB on wet hair. I wrapped it and sat under the dryer. Once it was dry is was definately very soft and shiny. Some parts were to shiny but not greasy. I guess those were the parts that got to much SMB. So I did like he said on the video and used a my flat iron on 400erplexed. I think that was a little to high. I'm about 6 weeks post with some major NG thanks to OCT/MT. Once i finished flat ironing, my hair was very straight and silky just like a fresh relaxer. I can achieve this without the SMB. The test would be my NG. So anyway, I cleaned my house very well today and worked up a good sweat. My NG REVERTED  I'm not going to give up yet becacuse the rest of my hair held up very well. I just have to figure out how to get it to the NG w/o using to much.


In the bottle (I purchased the product), there's a little typed paper that comes with it, it says to brush it through the hair, to evenly distribute.  Did you do that to the new growth?  On his video it says to make sure to get it through the ends, but I'm wondering if we should also make sure to include extra in the area closest to our scalps. Yes I am all natural, but I think that is the area that is supposed to sweat, if we work out, so we need to make sure to evenly distribute it there and brush it through...use less in the rest of our hair so it's not too oily, and a lot on our ends to protect them. I'm going to work on it today, try to perfect it, and get back to y'all with a post, as I am washing my hair later on today.  Let's see what happens. I know he says it takes time to get it right, so I am going to be patient and give it a chance. I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## kellylinn77 (May 4, 2008)

Gonna rewash my hair today.  I'm gonna apply it to the roots and use my denman to brush it to the ends.  I so want this stuff to work!!!!


----------



## lala (May 4, 2008)

nikki1971 said:


> I purchased this last year . It does work, *I had to figure out the right amount to use for my hair.* I need to find it, the air here is starting to get funky.


 
You don't have to use a lot.  Slathering it on is not going to make it work any better.  I think everybody is looking at the size of the bottle and thinking that it's not worth the price.  If I can use 1 bottle in 4-5 months time with my length, it should last longer for some of you.

I got a retouch in December and then did a texturizer on Mar. 1st and my new growth is detangled and not matted.  I've been using this product for several yrs. and I will always use it.  I don't have a flaky scalp or any reactions to it, and my scalp is sensitive, believe me.

I know some of you have had different results or are looking at the expense.  Our hair is different, so we will all experience different results.  I don't use a lot of products on my hair, so buying this product is not a huge expense for me.


----------



## JLove74 (May 4, 2008)

kellylinn77 said:


> Alright ladies....I tried this out last night and the verdict is still out.  I did like I mentioned earlier in this post.  Washed, applied a leave in, and then put SMB on wet hair.  I wrapped it and sat under the dryer.  Once it was dry is was definately very soft and shiny.  Some parts were to shiny but not greasy.  I guess those were the parts that got to much SMB.  So I did like he said on the video and used a my flat iron on 400erplexed.  I think that was a little to high.  I'm about 6 weeks post with some major NG thanks to OCT/MT.  Once i finished flat ironing, my hair was very straight and silky just like a fresh relaxer.  I can achieve this without the SMB.  The test would be my NG.  So anyway, I cleaned my house very well today and worked up a good sweat.  My NG REVERTED   I'm not going to give up yet becacuse the rest of my hair held up very well.  I just have to figure out how to get it to the NG w/o using to much.



I wonder if wrapping had anything to do with it.  Were you able to get to your roots pretty good when you flat ironed?


----------



## Isis (May 4, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Remember I said earlier that I called and spoke to him? I told him I'm 4a with some 3c. *He said I could apply it two ways, to wet hair and a little when dry before straightening, or to dry hair too.* So check out those video links that he sent me for more info earlier in the post. I just love that Victor Sabino took the time to talk to a potential customer like myself.


Oh, good!  Then my hair is probably just fine as it is.    I will put it on wet hair also, just to see the difference, if any. I'll look at the video links again too.  Thank you Luckiestdestiny!


----------



## kellylinn77 (May 4, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> I wonder if wrapping had anything to do with it. Were you able to get to your roots pretty good when you flat ironed?


My roots were extremely straight.  But I sweat so much that they reverted ( I put on my hair length and didn't really get much on my roots).  I did rewash today, parted small sections,  put it on my roots, and used my denman to brush it through to the ends.  I wrapped like before and flat ironed but NOT ON 400!!!!! This worked alot better for my hair.  No shiny spots.  It was well distrbuted.  It's nice and swangy not heavy and greasy.  But the real test will be when I move tomorrow.  Hoping my roots stay straight.  I wil keep you all posted.


----------



## cieramichele (May 4, 2008)

Every week its something NEW 


I love LHCF <3


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 4, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Every week its something NEW
> 
> 
> I love LHCF <3



Hey hun it's free...what do you have to lose with this one. That's what I love about free stuff.  At least, the sample is free.  Of course we all have to pay the piper eventually. But you can at least try it out. I know what you mean, though. I have bought so much stuff. The cool thing is, though, I'm starting to see what works and what is hype, and I'm starting to zero in on the best products for me. So that's good, right?


----------



## cieramichele (May 4, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey hun it's free...what do you have to lose with this one. That's what I love about free stuff.  At least, the sample is free.  Of course we all have to pay the piper eventually. But you can at least try it out. I know what you mean, though. I have bought so much stuff. The cool thing is, though, I'm starting to see what works and what is hype, and I'm starting to zero in on the best products for me. So that's good, right?



Absolutely!
I wonder if they ship samples fast too.


----------



## StarrsNana (May 5, 2008)

After seeing the original post, I ordered a sample (they sent two little vials that arrived in 4 days) even though I don't have much hair now, I'd planned to keep them for a later time. 

I decided to give one of the vials to my mother to try out. She has very thin hair that loses the curl immediately after styling and frizzes up. I brought the product to her while she was in the middle styling for Sunday service, and so she put a small dab on the very last curl. After a full day of Church Service (very humid), it was the only curl that held up.

She is so pleased that she asked me to place an order for her.


----------



## shocol (May 5, 2008)

I think I like this.  Got my samples a day or two ago and used some today.  I did a cowash, rinsed, and applied to the section of my hair that is the coarsest, and hardest to keep moisturized.  It's holding up pretty well, almost 6.5 hrs. later.  I'm pretty sure it's working because I applied it to product free hair and my hair has not shrunk.  Normally this section would be dry and crunchy after a couple of hours.  Also, it goes on pretty light, and doesn't dry crispy, greasy, hard or coated.  Which is why I usually avoid stuff with silicones.  I'm going to repeat the process tomorrow, apply some leave-ins and then the Moisture Block on top and see how that works.


----------



## cieramichele (May 5, 2008)

Trinae said:


> After seeing the original post, I ordered a sample (they sent two little vials that arrived in 4 days) even though I don't have much hair now, I'd planned to keep them for a later time.
> 
> I decided to give one of the vials to my mother to try out. She has very thin hair that loses the curl immediately after styling and frizzes up. I brought the product to her while she was in the middle styling for Sunday service, and so she put a small dab on the very last curl. After a full day of Church Service (very humid), it was the only curl that held up.
> 
> She is so pleased that she asked me to place an order for her.



I hope those 2 viles are enough for a 2 day use. I want to try it out the day before graduation to see how I like it.


----------



## StarrsNana (May 5, 2008)

I think you can probably get away with using just the one vile for one styling session. You put it in your palms and rub it into your hair and then curl.



cieramichele said:


> I hope those 2 viles are enough for a 2 day use. I want to try it out the day before graduation to see how I like it.


----------



## JLove74 (May 5, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I hope those 2 viles are enough for a 2 day use. I want to try it out the day before graduation to see how I like it.



You don't need to apply it every day.  Just apply to wet hair and style as usual.


----------



## cieramichele (May 5, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> You don't need to apply it every day.  Just apply to wet hair and style as usual.



I want to use it for straightening my hair for graduation. Knowing the right amount to use might take more than one try. If it doesn't come out right the first time, I was wondering if I would have enough to try again.


----------



## JLove74 (May 5, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I want to use it for straightening my hair for graduation. Knowing the right amount to use might take more than one try. If it doesn't come out right the first time, I was wondering if I would have enough to try again.



oh, it got you.  If I remember correctly they send you two vials, so I guess you can use one on the 1st try and then the other.....

But looking at the length of you hair, you may need 1 and 1/2 vials.  It's trial and error.


----------



## cieramichele (May 5, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> oh, it got you.  If I remember correctly they send you two vials, so I guess you can use one on the 1st try and then the other.....
> 
> But looking at the length of you hair, you may need 1 and 1/2 vials.  It's trial and error.



Maybe I should just try a section at a time rather than applying it all at once. 
I'm excited. I will eventually buy it.


----------



## BeautifulNameX (May 5, 2008)

How would this be in comparison to heat glide or silk infusion


----------



## Isis (May 5, 2008)

Trinae said:


> After seeing the original post, I ordered a sample (they sent two little vials that arrived in 4 days) even though I don't have much hair now, I'd planned to keep them for a later time.
> 
> I decided to give one of the vials to my mother to try out. She has very thin hair that loses the curl immediately after styling and frizzes up. I brought the product to her while she was in the middle styling for Sunday service, and so she put a small dab on the very last curl. After a full day of Church Service (very humid), it was the only curl that held up.
> 
> She is so pleased that she asked me to place an order for her.


What a beautiful story!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 6, 2008)

By the way you guys, make sure you all put that you heard about it here. Maybe if we all like it and we end up ordering it, we can get some kind of discount going in the near future we managed with OCT. I know there is a place for it on the checkout menu. I put it!  By the way I love this product, it made my hair look like I have a relaxer, and I will post pics with more info tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Isis (May 6, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> You don't need to apply it every day. Just apply to wet hair and style as usual.


So is this how you use it JLove?  Is there any situation where you need to apply more to your dry hair, in between washings?


----------



## Isis (May 6, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> By the way you guys, make sure you all put that you heard about it here. Maybe if we all like it and we end up ordering it, we can get some kind of discount going in the near future we managed with OCT. I know there is a place for it on the checkout menu. I put it! *By the way I love this product, it made my hair look like I have a relaxer, and I will post pics with more info tomorrow*!!!!!


I'm so glad it worked for you!


----------



## AKA-Tude (May 6, 2008)

I got my samples yesterday(tiny!!!).

I tried it this AM, since I FORGOT to use my CSI when I BSW poo'ed this wknd.

I did it the same way I do the CSI- just a tiny bit on each section to be flat-ironed.

I LIKE IT!!!

It smoothed my hair out VERY NICELY.

I would use this product!

I need to check & see if the price is comparable to CSI-

it may give it a run for it's LIFE!!!


Has anyone received an email from the owner asking where did they hear about the product?

I did yesterday- I replied & said I heard it in this forum.

Hope we get a discount with that!


----------



## SVT (May 6, 2008)

subscribing...


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (May 6, 2008)

What's different about this serum? Wouldn't other "cone" serums do the same thing? i.e. Chi infusion?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 6, 2008)

Nefertiti0906 said:


> What's different about this serum? Wouldn't other "cone" serums do the same thing? i.e. Chi infusion?


I'm going to post pics right now and you'll see. But here's what's different about this product...there are no fillers in it whatsoever. He broke (owner) it down to me on the phone and I was so impressed that I purchased the fullsize. The other silicones are inferior, and have lots of added stuff to it to cut down on the price. Basically they are just trying to make a cheap, effective version for others.  What this product does is, it is pure cone without the filler. The Cyclomethicone is added to keep hair super smooth with the Dimethicone too. Now it is the amount in his product, and the right amount of each, that makes it unique and patent pending. Also without the fillers, it doesn't dry out the hair like the other products. I love this product and I want to dance I tell you. By the way, there's free samples, see for yourself people!  Okay, I'll be back in a sec, once I find out how to send these pics from my cell phone to email, make them smaller on my system so that they can take, etc....


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 6, 2008)

AKA-Tude said:


> I got my samples yesterday(tiny!!!).
> 
> I tried it this AM, since I FORGOT to use my CSI when I BSW poo'ed this wknd.
> 
> ...


Whohoo, I emailed him and asked him if he might consider a discount, he said he may depending on the order in the future, so I guess he's keeping track of us now. Make sure you guys put the forum on there! I will be buying this product again.


----------



## growinglong777 (May 6, 2008)

Okay, I just ordered my free samples. so I can see what what all this hype is about.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 6, 2008)

Going into day three.  Here are the pics, I posted for day one in the green, and day three (I was in the bathroom and the lighting kinda washed me out, but you get the idea). My hair was super straight day one, and I didn't turn the heat to 400...I was scared (even though he said the hair was protected). It certainly felt like it was, though, (protected), because I didn't see any hairs afterwards, not even a few (thank God).  Because of my thyroid condition, even if I use heat protection and go gentle, usually there are a few hairs on the ground gosh darn it. So anyways this time none.  I put the heat as high as I could without freaking out 375, I'm 4a with some 3c.  I took a pic on day one, before the derby, it was really rainy/humidity up the wazoo here visiting my mom in louisville. I took the pic when I got back home and my hair held up well. I've exercised and everything and am going into day 3.  When I exercise, as I am so used to doing so, I don't work up too much of a sweat, but I do work up some.  Also, I apply OCT to my scalp and you KNOW I should have some reversion, but I haven't found any. Day three, with the OCT, it's just a slight difference, but I know it's holding up well, because I should be a furball by now! I only put it on my scalp, but some gets on about an inch of my hair, and it puffs up, and the rest of my hair becomes silly looking like a half fro thing. So I am happy that didn't happen here. By day three, I am just pinning my hair up, so it had a little more body init, but no reversion. Keep in mind, I I am sold on this stuff. I thank Lala because she pm'd me about this product and I am so happy she did. At the time, I was worried, thinking about going to a relaxer, as my hair needs to be consistently predictable when I go to auditions. I need to look the same as my pics: if it's straight it needs to be on point, curly, same thing. The good thing is, this product also works on curls.  Yeah!

How did I do it? Okay I washed, conditioned, dc'd and then I took some moisturizing (non protein based conditioner) and squished it through my entire hair, pulled it through with my denman (which I love too), after detangling first with a comb.  Then I put in a little lacio lacio with water just for added moisture, a half dime size amount of qhemet amla and olive and sealed with coconut (tiny). What?!!! I wanted to make sure I got enough moisture in as I know moisture block seals in the moisture and keeps it from evaporating until the next wash!!  So then I put in a little moisture block focusing on root and ends. I brushed it through with my denman, pony roller set my hair and sat under a soft hooded dryer.  Then I took it out. By now it's stretched out and some areas that I smoothed correctly with my denman were already super straight because of the Moisture block and heat from my dryer, the other areas were wavy.  I applied a little more moisture block, smoothed it through, and flat ironed sections that needed it like the roots. I did what he mentioned, take thin sections, hold at root for 2-3 seconds to set, and then pull through any parts of my hair that had kinks that needed smoothing.  I went a step further: I then pulled a pocohantas (Thanks pocohantas) and did a silk rap. I cross wrapped my hair, wrapped it in saran wrap, and sat under the dryer for 10 minutes to make sure it set. Tada! I feel like my hair looks like I had it done at the salon.  I think I'm going to start another thread to give props to people. There are people who have helped us all and we should most definitely give thanks!


----------



## nycutiepie (May 6, 2008)

Doesn't take much to convince me........I just placed my order ($27.95 including s/h)

Luckiestdestiny - your hair looks fabulous.  I also use OCT and my hair is getting bigger and bigger.  If it does that for you as a natural, I can imagine what it's going to do for my texlaxed hair.  I plan on wearing my hair out more and this is going to come in handy as it gets warmer.

THANKS Ladies!!!


----------



## Isis (May 6, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Going into day three. Here are the pics, I posted for day one in the green, and day three (I was in the bathroom and the lighting kinda washed me out, but you get the idea). My hair was super straight day one, and I didn't turn the heat to 400...I was scared (even though he said the hair was protected). It certainly felt like it was, though, (protected), because I didn't see any hairs afterwards, not even a few (thank God). Because of my thyroid condition, even if I use heat protection and go gentle, usually there are a few hairs on the ground gosh darn it. So anyways this time none. I put the heat as high as I could without freaking out 375, I'm 4a with some 3c. I took a pic on day one, before the derby, it was really rainy/humidity up the wazoo here visiting my mom in louisville. I took the pic when I got back home and my hair held up well. I've exercised and everything and am going into day 3. When I exercise, as I am so used to doing so, I don't work up too much of a sweat, but I do work up some. Also, I apply OCT to my scalp and you KNOW I should have some reversion, but I haven't found any. Day three, with the OCT, it's just a slight difference, but I know it's holding up well, because I should be a furball by now! I only put it on my scalp, but some gets on about an inch of my hair, and it puffs up, and the rest of my hair becomes silly looking like a half fro thing. So I am happy that didn't happen here. By day three, I am just pinning my hair up, so it had a little more body init, but no reversion. I am sold on this stuff. I thank Lala because she pm'd me about this product and I am so happy she did. At the time, I was worried, thinking about going to a relaxer, as my hair needs to be consistently predictable when I go to auditions. I need to look the same as my pics: if it's straight it needs to be on point, curly, same thing. The good thing is, this product also works on curls. Yeah!
> 
> How did I do it? Okay I washed, conditioned, dc'd and then I took some moisturizing (non protein based conditioner) and squished it through my entire hair, pulled it through with my denman (which I love too), after detangling first with a comb. Then I put in a little lacio lacio with water just for added moisture, a half dime size amount of qhemet amla and olive and sealed with coconut (tiny). What?!!! I wanted to make sure I got enough moisture in as I know moisture block seals in the moisture and keeps it from evaporating until the next wash!! So then I put in a little moisture block focusing on root and ends. I brushed it through with my denman, pony roller set my hair and sat under a soft hooded dryer. Then I took it out. By now it's stretched out and some areas that I smoothed correctly with my denman were already super straight because of the Moisture block and heat from my dryer, the other areas were wavy. I applied a little more moisture block, smoothed it through, and flat ironed sections that needed it like the roots. I did what he mentioned, take thin sections, hold at root for 2-3 seconds to set, and then pull through any parts of my hair that had kinks that needed smoothing. I went a step further: I then pulled a pocohantas (Thanks pocohantas) and did a silk rap. I cross wrapped my hair, wrapped it in saran wrap, and sat under the dryer for 10 minutes to make sure it set. Tada! I feel like my hair looks like I had it done at the salon. I think I'm going to start another thread to give props to people. There are people who have helped us all and we should most definitely give thanks!


Wow!  Thank you  for sharing your successes with Sabino!  Your hair looks great too in each of your pics--very pretty!   Did you say you are natural?


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (May 6, 2008)

Hmmm. Subscribing.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 6, 2008)

Isis said:


> Wow! Thank you for sharing your successes with Sabino! Your hair looks great too in each of your pics--very pretty!  Did you say you are natural?


Completely natural, no chemicals whatsoever!  Not even the all natural versions, none, zip zero, nada.  That's why I was so impressed.


----------



## princessnad (May 6, 2008)

Got a fotki?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 6, 2008)

princessnad said:


> Got a fotki?


I don't know if you're asking me or not, but I'll answer anyways. Not yet...I haven't gotten around to it. I will though.


----------



## princessnad (May 6, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I don't know if you're asking me or not, but I'll answer anyways. Not yet...I haven't gotten around to it. I will though.


 

Yes, I was asking you.  I just asked because you have really nice, stalk-worthy hair.  I'm going natural and in this transition phase, I need all the inspiration I can get.

By the way, I ordered my Moisture block sample.  It's my SO's birthday weekend and I wanted to get a blow out but it will be raining all weekend.  This is the perfect time to check it out.  

Most of you have tried it before styling... I was thinking to just apply it after my blow out.  Is that not recommended?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 6, 2008)

princessnad said:


> Yes, I was asking you. I just asked because you have really nice, stalk-worthy hair. I'm going natural and in this transition phase, I need all the inspiration I can get.
> 
> By the way, I ordered my Moisture block sample. It's my SO's birthday weekend and I wanted to get a blow out but it will be raining all weekend. This is the perfect time to check it out.
> 
> Most of you have tried it before styling... I was thinking to just apply it after my blow out. Is that not recommended?


Thanks so much, I'm working on whipping my hair into shape.  You could totally use it with your blow out. I'd say to put it on before you blow it out, so that it can protect your hair from the heat, and also keep it looking on point. If you can, use a little after your wash/condition and smooth it through, then blow out, and put a little more if you are going to flat iron from there. Focus on roots and ends, but smooth it through (I use my denman, but I'm sure there are other ways), just to make sure it's evenly distributed. If you're going to put it in after you blow it out, that would work too, before you flat iron, just so that it can keep your style on point.  I've noticed others have done that, and it's also in one of his instructional videos that I posted earlier.  Hope that helps.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 6, 2008)

You can also use it without the heat. It's used on curls to keep them from frizzing so I don't see why it can't work on your blown out hair.  Let me know how it works out!


----------



## eshille (May 6, 2008)

subscribing


----------



## princessnad (May 6, 2008)

I was trying to avoid flat ironing all together.  In the instructional video, it says that if you don't see smoke, it's not hot enough.  That scares the heck out of me.:gotroasted:  Is this true?

I will try it before my blowout like you suggested.  I'm going to the salon and I didn't want them to slather it on my head that's why I wanted to do it myself after.  But I might as well do it right or not do it at all.  But the whole smoke thing scares me... my hair is fine and fragile.:burning:


----------



## princessnad (May 6, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> You can also use it without the heat. It's used on curls to keep them from frizzing so I don't see why it can't work on your blown out hair. Let me know how it works out!


 
O ok, gotcha.  Maybe I will try one side before the heat and one side after.  

 Maybe not because if it works on one side and not the other, I will be looking all jacked up throughout the entire weekend.  I'll keep you posted though.


----------



## Isis (May 6, 2008)

princessnad said:


> O ok, gotcha. Maybe I will try one side before the heat and one side after.
> 
> Maybe not because if it works on one side and not the other, I will be looking all jacked up throughout the entire weekend. I'll keep you posted though.


I'll be using mine without heat.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 6, 2008)

princessnad said:


> I was trying to avoid flat ironing all together. In the instructional video, it says that if you don't see smoke, it's not hot enough. That scares the heck out of me.:gotroasted: Is this true?
> 
> I will try it before my blowout like you suggested. I'm going to the salon and I didn't want them to slather it on my head that's why I wanted to do it myself after. But I might as well do it right or not do it at all. But the whole smoke thing scares me... my hair is fine and fragile.:burning:


Whatever! I didn't turn it up hot enough to see smoke. I freaked myself and emailed the company about it. They said only if it's hot enough will it smoke, and only the product, NOT the hair, will smoke. Yeah my results were smoke free thank you very much. Sorry, thinking about smoke makes me nervous....The product works just as well without it, so I'd say opt to avoid the smoke....


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 6, 2008)

The product does coat the hair shaft, when applied properly and provides a shield from heat. Because it isn't mixed with other drying stuff, it doesn't evaporate off. So it keeps the hair protected even if you do use the heat. Just don't turn it up crazy though. Lala uses it with heat from her pm and her hair is waist length. My hair feels really moist right now, no dryness, and there is no burnt smell, and I know that it's doing just fine. That's the only reason I posted the review.


----------



## Carolina18 (May 6, 2008)

Wow, awesome results! I wonder if this could help naturals achieve smoother rollersets...


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 6, 2008)

Carolina18 said:


> Wow, awesome results! I wonder if this could help naturals achieve smoother rollersets...


YEEEES!!!! If you have a denman yes.  I can't speak for other stuff because I didn't try it that way.  You can purchase a denman from sallybeauty.com I think for like 8 bucks.  Anyways...The hair that I really smoothed with my denman and the moisture block, I ponyset it, and it was super smooth. I could've just let it go, and it would've had body and curl.  I used some lacio lacio, qhemet amla (just a little) and sealed with coconut oil then applied the product.  It was so smooth and beautiful...the pieces that I did fully smooth with the denman. I had afew ponytails that didn't need to be flat ironed, and I briefly touched them just so they wouldn't be too curly. Next time I will make sure to smooth each pony that I roller set all the way through, as the ones I didn't, were slightly wavy all the way through.  I know it could work though, because I saw it for myself with the smoothed pony set areas.  Just make sure you get enough in the root, and on the ends, then smooth through with your denman, you could take out your pony set and just finger comb and go.  I'd recommend more ponys for that though if your hair is thicker and coarse like mine. Like one on each side and divide the back into half. On each half divide down three times so you have like six ponys in the back and two on each side. I rolled them up instead of down. If your hair is pretty long, it'll still fall right. Otherwise, roll them down. I roll them up because it helps with the tension to get it just right. Hope that helps...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 6, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> YEEEES!!!! If you have a denman yes. I can't speak for other stuff because I didn't try it that way. You can purchase a denman from sallybeauty.com I think for like 8 bucks. Anyways...The hair that I really smoothed with my denman and the moisture block, I ponyset it, and it was super smooth. I could've just let it go, and it would've had body and curl. I used some lacio lacio, qhemet amla (just a little) and sealed with coconut oil then applied the product. It was so smooth and beautiful...the pieces that I did fully smooth with the denman. I had afew ponytails that didn't need to be flat ironed, and I briefly touched them just so they wouldn't be too curly. Next time I will make sure to smooth each pony that I roller set all the way through, as the ones I didn't, were slightly wavy all the way through. I know it could work though, because I saw it for myself with the smoothed pony set areas. Just make sure you get enough in the root, and on the ends, then smooth through with your denman, you could take out your pony set and just finger comb and go. I'd recommend more ponys for that though if your hair is thicker and coarse like mine. Like one on each side and divide the back into half. On each half divide down three times so you have like six ponys in the back and two on each side. I rolled them up instead of down. If your hair is pretty long, it'll still fall right. Otherwise, roll them down. I roll them up because it helps with the tension to get it just right. Hope that helps...


 

So - Wait a sec  - can this be used in place of Lottabody for a natural for a rollerset???????

Did you use Sabino's alone for the set????? OH PLEASEEEEE do tell!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 6, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Completely natural, no chemicals whatsoever! Not even the all natural versions, none, zip zero, nada.  That's why I was so impressed.


 

Darn. I will have to buy this.


----------



## cieramichele (May 6, 2008)

Thank you destiny for sharing your findings.


----------



## StarrsNana (May 6, 2008)

This may be very possible, I received an email from Victor Sabino asking how I had heard about the product.



luckiestdestiny said:


> By the way you guys, make sure you all put that you heard about it here. Maybe if we all like it and we end up ordering it, we can get some kind of discount going in the near future we managed with OCT. I know there is a place for it on the checkout menu. I put it!  By the way I love this product, it made my hair look like I have a relaxer, and I will post pics with more info tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 6, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> So - Wait a sec - can this be used in place of Lottabody for a natural for a rollerset???????
> 
> Did you use Sabino's alone for the set????? OH PLEASEEEEE do tell!


 

Anyone?????????????


----------



## vlucious (May 6, 2008)

i received my sample yesterday, im not using it until a very humid/hot day here but ill keep you posted..


----------



## princessnad (May 6, 2008)

Ok good.  I'm glad that I can do this without the burn.  I should get my sample Thurs- Friday.  I'll give a review when it's all over.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 7, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> So - Wait a sec - can this be used in place of Lottabody for a natural for a rollerset???????
> 
> Did you use Sabino's alone for the set????? OH PLEASEEEEE do tell!


Checkout underneath my picture posts for my exact steps of what I did. I did use a little lacio lacio for moisture, but no lottobody. I just wanted to pack in as much moisture as I could possibly pack.  The sabino alone would set it, I believe, because I'm hearing from others that their hair is staying in place. I know mine is, I haven't had to do a touch up or anything, and I wouldn't anyways as I don't want too much heat w/ or w/o protection if you know what I mean. When I did the lacio lacio it was primarily lacio 1/10th lacio to 9/10th water (or a little more water). It was primarily lacio/ water to keep the set wet when rolling as I'm natural and wanted to make sure the hair was totally lubricated. At the last step, I smooth in the Sabino, and used my denman before rolling.   I hope that helps.


----------



## discobiscuits (May 7, 2008)

*did anyone else request samples from the Sabino site? when i went to their site i got a popup that offered free samples so i signed up. anyone else? 
*


----------



## princessnad (May 7, 2008)

I think a few people did.


----------



## MissRissa (May 7, 2008)

I requested one Monday and you had to order by sending in an email I think.  A few hours later, I got a response email confirming the address to send it do and Diane also asked where I heard about the product.  So they are tracking us. they probably added the pop up because alot of people have probably been requesting samples.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 7, 2008)

Hey I wanted to share this email with you guys about the products...remember when I wrote they took down my email when I had called earlier. Well Victor Sabino was so nice, that he sent those links to the you tube videos.  I emailed about the 400 degree thing and this is what he sent me about that. I did not use it at 400 exactly, but I do trust his advice as he really does seem genuine, and I love his product.  Anyways...I thought I'd pass it on to yall. I'm just going to copy and paste it:


A person on long hair care forum stated that she didn't use the flat iron on 400 degrees so her new growth reverted because she didn't put any MB at the roots. She must trust what we are saying about the heat protection from MB.  We work on word of mouth, so what I'm saying is true, and she (and you) will learn in time that this product is very superior protection. The new growth will stay strong if she follows the instruction of 400 degrees minimum and applying MB at the roots as she would the ends. She got shiny spots because she did not evenly distribute MB. This is common at first until each person learns how to distribute that, which is best for them. If they are working out or doing strenuous work that causes perspiration at the scalp, its best to apply a little more at the roots when dry just before flat ironing or adding C4CH for a natural curl. Heat can be lower, but we suggest 400. Trust that your hair is protected. Sometimes when the heat is lower, several passes have to be made. With this method, only one pass is necessary.

Again, I have many clients that flat iron their hair and NONE have damage or breakage. They hold for a count of  3 at the roots and a count of 8 to and through the ends. You can test it in one area to see the difference. Also, using water soluble products that are for anti-frizz or sheen break down MB so it must be used alone when flat ironing, conditioners (and moisturizers) are oK.  There is no need for anti-frizz or sheen product as MB provides frizz and sheen control.

Some also mentioned price. If they want their hair longer and healthier, using a product that works is most important regardless of price. We as Americans look for getting more for less, we have been spoiled that way but unfortunately products are made with water because it's cheap to make but they are not effective like MB.

I have a client who has very curly hair and when she stresses her hair thins out. During her last episode she continued to use MB. Now that her hair is slowly growing back her hair is thicker and longer. I check her ends every 4 weeks when she comes in for color and I don't have to even trim them. When she first came to me her hair was shoulder length, now it's to the middle of her back.  I only dust her ends every 12-16 wks (1/8th or less of an inch).

Another client who is African American had multiple damage from weaves and neglect. She is a personal trainer. Her hair is now very healthy, long and she never frizzes during workout.

It's understandable that most are against hairstylists. Just like product companies putting out false information, hair stylists have not lent much credibility to the hair industrys advancement. They are fickle and uneducated when it comes to product. They only experience what they see when a client is in the salon. They talk more about personal stuff rather than educate their clients ... get them in and get them out. I don't operate that way. I fully educate each client for their specific needs, that's why my clientele is so big. When I was in Beverly Hills I created the first volumizer for hair named "Rootlift" and the first leave-in conditioner because I saw a need. The name of the company was Oggi International of Beverly Hills. We did phenomenal business for 2 years until my partner ripped me off. I also had two huge salons in CA with 64 employees for 20 years. I lectured, did platform work and trained thousands of stylists over the years and consulted with salon owners nationally. My salons were the first design team for Lanza and I helped them develop their first products.

I'm not trying to blow my own horn but hopefully help to give you as much information as I can. I am not just another stylist, I care and have done tons of research. I truly want to help people not just sell them product, that will come in time. I originally developed MB because I was so frustrated at the tons of useless product developed to control frizzy, coarse, and curly hair. I constantly test products and order from other sites to see if what they have is competitive. The need is more important to me than the sale. If you have a great product, the sales will come, its just a matter of getting the word out.

Companies like Jessiecurl or Lorraine Massey are trying to develop a cult following on old technology. It's always difficult when something new and technologically advanced comes along because people are very skeptical and these two companies have been instrumental in giving everyone the wrong information about silicones. There is so much product out there that consumers don't know what to choose from. So many products are inferior so they resort to home remedies, I can't blame them. 

Just some added info.

Sabino


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (May 7, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm going to post pics right now and you'll see. But here's what's different about this product...there are no fillers in it whatsoever. He broke (owner) it down to me on the phone and I was so impressed that I purchased the fullsize. The other silicones are inferior, and have lots of added stuff to it to cut down on the price. Basically they are just trying to make a cheap, effective version for others. What this product does is, it is pure cone without the filler. The Cyclomethicone is added to keep hair super smooth with the Dimethicone too. Now it is the amount in his product, and the right amount of each, that makes it unique and patent pending. Also without the fillers, it doesn't dry out the hair like the other products. I love this product and I want to dance I tell you. By the way, there's free samples, see for yourself people! Okay, I'll be back in a sec, once I find out how to send these pics from my cell phone to email, make them smaller on my system so that they can take, etc....


 
Thanks for the reply! Great hair by the way 

I also sent in for my free samples, and I let him know that I found out about his product through this forum.


----------



## StarrsNana (May 7, 2008)

I got a pop up also.



jenniferohjenny said:


> *did anyone else request samples from the Sabino site? when i went to their site i got a popup that offered free samples so i signed up. anyone else?
> *


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 7, 2008)

Nefertiti0906 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Great hair by the way
> 
> I also sent in for my free samples, and I let him know that I found out about his product through this forum.


yay for the compliment, thanks!  It is raining in louisville (visiting my mother for derby week) today and my hair still looks fabulous. I'm not walking directly in the rain, as I have an umbrella, but you know that you still get the little "sprays" even with the umbrella from the rain. So my hair is still holding strong.


----------



## ricochet (May 7, 2008)

I got an email from Mr. Sabino as well and advised I learned about it from youtube!  Silly me, I meant to put lhcf!  Oh well, I am pretty sure he knows that most of the people were directed TO youtube FROM lhcf.  Hopefully, he will give us a discount!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 8, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I don't know if you're asking me or not, but I'll answer anyways. Not yet...I haven't gotten around to it. I will though.


 

We need pics -Are you going to post any?????


----------



## ricochet (May 8, 2008)

Got my samples today.  I will try this out soon and when I do, I will definitely post pics.  I already know these two small bottles are not gonna do my whole head, so I will make sure to show which parts of my head I used them on.


----------



## CenteredGirl (May 8, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Ingredients: Dimethicone and Cyclomethicone (Patent Pending)


 
Why pay that if you can buy them at lotioncrafters and mix yourself.


----------



## CenteredGirl (May 8, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm going to post pics right now and you'll see. But here's what's different about this product...there are no fillers in it whatsoever. He broke (owner) it down to me on the phone and I was so impressed that I purchased the fullsize. The other silicones are inferior, and have lots of added stuff to it to cut down on the price. Basically they are just trying to make a cheap, effective version for others. What this product does is, it is pure cone without the filler. The Cyclomethicone is added to keep hair super smooth with the Dimethicone too. Now it is the amount in his product, and the right amount of each, that makes it unique and patent pending. Also without the fillers, it doesn't dry out the hair like the other products. I love this product and I want to dance I tell you. By the way, there's free samples, see for yourself people! Okay, I'll be back in a sec, once I find out how to send these pics from my cell phone to email, make them smaller on my system so that they can take, etc....


 
I will BET you that you can buy the stuff and mix it yourself.  It boils down to the real deal about the chemistry of making products.  People think it's sooo complex, but it's not.  If you can boil water you can make your own product. It may not smell as great or be in a fancy jar, but hot darn does it work and is it CHEAP!


----------



## JLove74 (May 8, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Why pay that if you can buy them at lotioncrafters and mix yourself.



  for me: I'm not a mixologist.  I don't want to get the ratio wrong.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 8, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> for me: I'm not a mixologist. I don't want to get the ratio wrong.


I hear ya!  Exactly. From what I hear, it took him two years to perfect his mix.  And he knows what he's doing. I'm not messing with that. I have pics a few posts back and I think it's worth every penny. You only need a tiny amount too so it'll last for a while.  I am applying an OCT, Mega Tek mix, and my hair is not reverting, and I'm natural. I was expecting a big poof ball...that's what I had last week using OCT. It's not happening. It rained over the weekend, and it rained yesterday and today, and my hair is still beautiful and shiny (and straight because that's the way I'm wearing it this week).  I look like I have a relaxer.  I am truly happy with the product. The funny thing is, I took the pics with my cell phone and it does not truly reflect the shine that I have with this product. And I'm talking pretty shine, non greasy shine.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 8, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> We need pics -Are you going to post any?????


I have some, earlier in the thread. I think it's like on page 9. I don't have a fokti, but I posted the pics in this thread. Hope you like 'em. I'm happy with the product.


----------



## Isis (May 8, 2008)

Waiting patiently for some humidity.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 9, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I have some, earlier in the thread. I think it's like on page 9. I don't have a fokti, but I posted the pics in this thread. Hope you like 'em. I'm happy with the product.


 

Thanks mama!!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 9, 2008)

Just purchased................ stay tuned.


----------



## Saida (May 9, 2008)

Im sorry if someone already asked this  but why were they not sweating when they came out?? i stay 5 min in my steam and im soaking in sweat erplexed


----------



## cieramichele (May 9, 2008)

Hey ladies. I used my MB. Instead of applying it all over, I applied it to each section right before I flat ironed.  I made sure to cover my NG and my ends.  I went out tonight and danced a little.  By now my hair should have felt dry and extra poofy but it felt smooth and silky. I went to the bathroom to see what it looked like.  I only had a little poofy-ness at the top.  my hairline is still str8 because I made sure I used extra to prevent it from reverting. This product is a staple now.  I did see some smoke when i flat ironed and I dont know what temperature my iron was on because it doesnt have that feature.  It didnt smell like burnt hair either. It didnt smell like anything.  It really does add a shine and my hair is STILL weightless. Im so happy I found this product. I just cant wait to see if my curls pop back after washing.  I didnt even use a whole sample vile but I could have at the top part that got a little poofy.

I will try to post pictures.


----------



## Jetblackhair (May 9, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Going into day three.  Here are the pics, I posted for day one in the green, and day three (I was in the bathroom and the lighting kinda washed me out, but you get the idea). My hair was super straight day one, and I didn't turn the heat to 400...I was scared (even though he said the hair was protected). It certainly felt like it was, though, (protected), because I didn't see any hairs afterwards, not even a few (thank God).  Because of my thyroid condition, even if I use heat protection and go gentle, usually there are a few hairs on the ground gosh darn it. So anyways this time none.  I put the heat as high as I could without freaking out 375, I'm 4a with some 3c.  I took a pic on day one, before the derby, it was really rainy/humidity up the wazoo here visiting my mom in louisville. I took the pic when I got back home and my hair held up well. I've exercised and everything and am going into day 3.  When I exercise, as I am so used to doing so, I don't work up too much of a sweat, but I do work up some.  Also, I apply OCT to my scalp and you KNOW I should have some reversion, but I haven't found any. Day three, with the OCT, it's just a slight difference, but I know it's holding up well, because I should be a furball by now! I only put it on my scalp, but some gets on about an inch of my hair, and it puffs up, and the rest of my hair becomes silly looking like a half fro thing. So I am happy that didn't happen here. By day three, I am just pinning my hair up, so it had a little more body init, but no reversion. Keep in mind, I I am sold on this stuff. I thank Lala because she pm'd me about this product and I am so happy she did. At the time, I was worried, thinking about going to a relaxer, as my hair needs to be consistently predictable when I go to auditions. I need to look the same as my pics: if it's straight it needs to be on point, curly, same thing. The good thing is, this product also works on curls.  Yeah!
> 
> How did I do it? Okay I washed, conditioned, dc'd and then I took some moisturizing (non protein based conditioner) and squished it through my entire hair, pulled it through with my denman (which I love too), after detangling first with a comb.  Then I put in a little lacio lacio with water just for added moisture, a half dime size amount of qhemet amla and olive and sealed with coconut (tiny). What?!!! I wanted to make sure I got enough moisture in as I know moisture block seals in the moisture and keeps it from evaporating until the next wash!!  So then I put in a little moisture block focusing on root and ends. I brushed it through with my denman, pony roller set my hair and sat under a soft hooded dryer.  Then I took it out. By now it's stretched out and some areas that I smoothed correctly with my denman were already super straight because of the Moisture block and heat from my dryer, the other areas were wavy.  I applied a little more moisture block, smoothed it through, and flat ironed sections that needed it like the roots. I did what he mentioned, take thin sections, hold at root for 2-3 seconds to set, and then pull through any parts of my hair that had kinks that needed smoothing.  I went a step further: I then pulled a pocohantas (Thanks pocohantas) and did a silk rap. I cross wrapped my hair, wrapped it in saran wrap, and sat under the dryer for 10 minutes to make sure it set. Tada! I feel like my hair looks like I had it done at the salon.  I think I'm going to start another thread to give props to people. There are people who have helped us all and we should most definitely give thanks!



Your hair looks great!  It looks like you have a relaxer.  I just received my sample but I'm going to save it for when I straighten my hair in June.


----------



## Jetblackhair (May 9, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Well ladies, the spring/summer is coming up and for some of us that means dealing with the humidity.  Sabino moisture block is a great product.  I've used it for a little over a year now.  Recently, I forgot to use it and it was on a day that we had some warmer than average weather here in DC.  The frizzies started  When I do use it, no frizzies.  This stuff REALLY works, for me.
> 
> Here is video on YouTube to demonstrate the product.  There are 2 biracial (I think) young ladies included.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNH5XZd5cDQ



Thanks JLove for giving us heads up on this product.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (May 9, 2008)

*MY problem with this product is that it works too well. You won't be able to straighten then do a  curly look unless you shampoo it out.
*


----------



## n_vizion (May 9, 2008)

I need to get my hands on this stuff.  Living in Florida humidity during the summer is..not...a..joke.  By 9:00 am, my hair frizzes up.


----------



## cieramichele (May 9, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *MY problem with this product is that it works too well. You won't be able to straighten then do a  curly look unless you shampoo it out.
> *



Its a common problem for me even WITHOUT this product. Str8 hair is harder to curl.


----------



## kellylinn77 (May 9, 2008)

Okay so Im going to revisit this tonight.  Have a whole bottle.  Just gonna experiment with a different way.  [email protected]#n I want this to work.  Before I applied to wet hair only, wrapped, and flat ironed. This time i will do it the same way but add a little more to dry hair prior to flat ironing.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 9, 2008)

Saida said:


> Im sorry if someone already asked this  but why were they not sweating when they came out?? i stay 5 min in my steam and im soaking in sweat erplexed


 

oooh! Good point.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 9, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *MY problem with this product is that it works too well. You won't be able to straighten then do a curly look unless you shampoo it out.*


 

HMMMMMM....... That is not a bad thing... For me anyway..... I get tired of spending 4 hours ironing and then Poofed in 2................

This comment is a selling point for me!!


----------



## Mook's hair (May 9, 2008)

Saida said:


> Im sorry if someone already asked this  but why were they not sweating when they came out?? i stay 5 min in my steam and im soaking in sweat erplexed



I was wondering this too. Also wondering why the untreated side of the hair (especially for the curly heads) looked the same when it came out of the steam as it looked when they went in.
What's up with that?

I hope this product is as good as it sounds.


----------



## JLove74 (May 9, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *MY problem with this product is that it works too well. You won't be able to straighten then do a curly look unless you shampoo it out.*


 
I do.  For instance, I'll flat-iron and wear it like that for the day, then at night I just use som flexirods, take them out the next morning and finger comb.  I've also used the curing iron after flat ironing to add more curls.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 9, 2008)

kellylinn77 said:


> Okay so Im going to revisit this tonight. Have a whole bottle. Just gonna experiment with a different way. [email protected]#n I want this to work. Before I applied to wet hair only, wrapped, and flat ironed. This time i will do it the same way but add a little more to dry hair prior to flat ironing.


How about doing it both ways.  Apply a little to wet hair including ng  (brush through or do whatever you do to evenly distribute it) and then when dry apply to the ng, and ends, brush through to evenly distribute it and then flat iron? Save a little and rub it through your hands and brush it through after too (just a tiny tiny amount).


----------



## kellylinn77 (May 10, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> How about doing it both ways. Apply a little to wet hair including ng (brush through or do whatever you do to evenly distribute it) and then when dry apply to the ng, and ends, brush through to evenly distribute it and then flat iron? Save a little and rub it through your hands and brush it through after too (just a tiny tiny amount).


Thanks for the tip. Will try it!


----------



## RoseGolden (May 10, 2008)

So do you guys think this is a good replacement for the other heat protectants we use? The main job if MB is to keep out the moisture and prevent reversion but how good of a job does it do at actually protecting from heat?? Would it be too much to use a redkin heat glide or chi silk infusion in addition to this?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 10, 2008)

:.Krys.: said:


> So do you guys think this is a good replacement for the other heat protectants we use? The main job if MB is to keep out the moisture and prevent reversion but how good of a job does it do at actually protecting from heat?? Would it be too much to use a redkin heat glide or chi silk infusion in addition to this?


No need. When I talked to Victor Sabino on the phone...I don't know if you read my post earlier in the thread but I was lucky enough that he happened to be in when I called with questions, I was told that it forms a protective barrier around the hair (not only locking moisture in and out humidity but also protecting the hair from heat). I found that my ends were not dry when I finished, and no burn smell, etc. I keep feeling my hair this week, and I know it's protected. Hope that helps. You wouldn't need to use any other protection. That's one thing I like.  It's going to cut down on some products, and make others last longer (by holding in the moisture and preventing evaporation).  So anyways, in my longwinded typing way, sabino protects hair from heat.


----------



## eshille (May 10, 2008)

I've read all the posts and this product really looks as if it is
an answer to my moisture retention problems. It appears to 
seal the hair until the next wash....WOW!

I may have missed the answer this question, if so I apologize...

_I read the product washes out with each poo, since it is a cone_
_based product are there any special ingredients (chems) which should be_
_in the poo used to remove this product from the hair...i.e. sls...etc. ?_

TIA


----------



## Isis (May 10, 2008)

So far, so good.   I applied mine to my airdried rollerset, not while it was wet.  The weather was not as humid as it could have been (about 60%) but still humid enough where I could compare to the past.   It does loosen the curls from the rollerset a little and I don't have any frizz, especially my ends.  Tommorow it's supposed to rain, so it will be a better test.


----------



## nodisrespect (May 10, 2008)

Aw... I wish he had used a black girl in the video... two biracial ladies and a white lady... could have had one of each.


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 10, 2008)

Ok I emailed Sabino about the Moisture Block and rollersetting. I asked if I could use the MB with LottaBody and here was the response (his answers are in RED):

Hello,

I've heard great things about this product on longhaircareforum.com. I am interested in  trying it out but I  rarely use heat (direct heat) to straighten my kinky afro textured hair (which is relaxed but not bone straight) because I find it damaging. *See attached!* *and watch this video:* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3COcodywBA8
I notice that with Moisture Block it is recommend that heat at 400 degrees be used to straighten the hair. I rollerset my hair to get it straight, I also use LottaBody  Setting Lotion along with some moisturizer (lite) then wrap it to get it straight. Could I use Moisture Block with Lottabody? *Yes you can because it will help add thickness to MB, which is mainly designed to completely control your hair in any climate. This product is not only designed to do what many water soluble products do but instead make the water soluble product better than designed.* I would like your opinion on this, also I would like to order samples to see how it works for me. please contact me soon. *We have free samples just go to our website and fill in the pop up submission form. It may not seem like a lot of product but a little goes a long way.*

*Sabino*


----------



## lala (May 10, 2008)

Nefertiti0906 said:


> What's different about this serum? Wouldn't other "cone" serums do the same thing? i.e. Chi infusion?


 
Not on my hair...I get more shine/manageability w/moisture block


----------



## lala (May 10, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *MY problem with this product is that it works too well. You won't be able to straighten then do a curly look unless you shampoo it out.*


 
You may be applying too much, I can still curl my hair or do whatever...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 10, 2008)

Alli77 said:


> Ok I emailed Sabino about the Moisture Block and rollersetting. I asked if I could use the MB with LottaBody and here was the response (his answers are in RED):
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


 
I am still waiting for my response. I sent him an e-mail too.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (May 10, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I am still waiting for my response. I sent him an e-mail too.


 
He's probably overloaded with 50-11 emails from this site, lol


----------



## Nita81 (May 12, 2008)

I got my samples!! Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## BrownBetty (May 12, 2008)

Report:

I used the MB this weekend.  Verdict, I don't like it.  It made my hair feel funny, I can't describe it.

I received my samples, 2 small vials, I only used one.

I pooed and DC my hair, applied my leave in Giovanni Direct and a small bit of Hair to heaven end all.  My hair was feeling supple. I applied the MB while my hair was wet, I used half of the vial.  I scrunched and combed it through.  Then I airdryed for a while and finished drying my hair with the blow dryer.  I then sectioned my hair and applied the MB on each section, only a small bit.  I flat ironed on about 400 degrees, cringing the whole time.  My hair had a funny smell after I was done (i cleaned my flat iron so it wasn't dirty).  I wrapped my hair for a while and then unwrapped, my hair had no movement.

I am going to try the next vial on just dry hair.... and see what happens.

I didn't take pics.

MV


----------



## JLove74 (May 12, 2008)

MissVee said:


> Report:
> 
> I used the MB this weekend.  Verdict, I don't like it.  It made my hair feel funny, I can't describe it.
> 
> ...




@ bolded - that may be the problem.  I think putting MB on each section may be overkill, even if it;s just a little.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 12, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> @ bolded - that may be the problem. I think putting MB on each section may be overkill, even if it;s just a little.


 

Well - ladies - I tried it with my Solia... I hated my solia - UNTIL now!!!!

I thought I would also try it on one section- and compare this to the AVEDA Smooth hair Prep.

I Added MB after using my leave in. Blown dry - I thought that it looked a bit different on the section than usual.

Popped on the Solia -at 450 degrees and decided to flat iron. ONE PASS - and the hair was AMAZING. I think I also used too much - I am heavy handed.... But!!!!
I sprayed the section again with Spritz - NO REVERSION. I put Qhemet Detangler - NO REVERSION. 

I think that the Flat ironing process is the thing that makes this product work. 

WOW.  I am stunned.


this stuff is awesome. You do have to find the right amount.. that is for sure. And - Once I practice my Blow Dry Technique - I will have a wonderful SWANG - without losing hair.

Thanks JLOVE74!!!!!


BTW - the Aveda??? I am going to go get my 24 bucks back.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 12, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Well - ladies - I tried it with my Solia... I hated my solia - UNTIL now!!!!
> 
> I thought I would also try it on one section- and compare this to the AVEDA Smooth hair Prep.
> 
> ...


 
Jlove - Yeah that might be it... I just didn't know if it got to all of the hair

samanthajones67 - I have a solia also, and I used it at 400 degrees.  Your hair is swinging?  I am sooo jealous!  Does your hair have a funny smell?  You just used your leave in and nothing else?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 12, 2008)

MissVee said:


> Jlove - Yeah that might be it... I just didn't know if it got to all of the hair
> 
> samanthajones67 - I have a solia also, and I used it at 400 degrees. Your hair is swinging? I am sooo jealous! Does your hair have a funny smell? You just used your leave in and nothing else?


 

I think that is does have a wierd no-smell smell...... But - I used my homemade leave in ( Water, Aloe Vera, Glycerin, etc...) And then I used the MB..... I am really amazed at this stuff. I used more on other sections and only blow dried. that hair reverted - so the stuff protects - But SEALS in with a flat iron. 450 is most likely better than 400.

My hair does not 'swing' per se, but - I am sure with a few tweaks to my method - OH yea Baby - this will be a keeper ferrrrever.


I will post pics shortly.

[img=http://img32.picoodle.com/img/img32/4/5/12/t_Picsformay2m_3a3b80b.jpg]


[img=http://img32.picoodle.com/img/img32/4/5/12/f_Picsformay2m_63e3ebb.jpg]


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 12, 2008)

Sorry double post


----------



## cieramichele (May 12, 2008)

I cant wait to try this on a "blow out".


----------



## JLove74 (May 12, 2008)

Here are some pics from my usage:
*Freshly washed, getting ready to partial air dry.  Used Giovanni leave in and sealed with Amla Gold*






*so, one side is in progress blow-dry, the other is before blowdrying.  MB has been added at this point*





*after blowdry and flatironing*













*Thats it.  No other products added.*


----------



## natieya (May 12, 2008)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 12, 2008)

Awesome stuff....

here is my review.

http://public.fotki.com/samanthajones67/2008-hair-progress/may-2008/twists-and-heat-pro/


----------



## AKA-Tude (May 12, 2008)

*Beautiful, JLove!!!!*

Thanx for the pix.


I wanna order this stuff, but I still have 3 bottles of CSI!!!

But this stuff seems so much better that CSI.

_****no pjism***no pjism***no pjism****_


----------



## JLove74 (May 12, 2008)

AKA-Tude said:


> *Beautiful, JLove!!!!*
> 
> Thanx for the pix.
> 
> ...



Thank you.....
now, I'm not trying to feed into your PJism, but with this product I get no frizzies, with CSI I did.  that's all I'm saying....


----------



## AKA-Tude (May 12, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Awesome stuff....
> 
> here is my review.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/samanthajones67/2008-hair-progress/may-2008/twists-and-heat-pro/


 

*Thanx for that review!!!*

*Gurl, you got some LENGTH!!! *

_*FABZ!!!!!*_

*lawd, i don't need to spend no mo $$$$$!!!!*


----------



## AKA-Tude (May 12, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Thank you.....
> now, I'm not trying to feed into your PJism, but with this product I get no frizzies, with CSI I did. *that's all I'm saying*....


 

*That's all that needs to be said!!!*

_********Where's my card!!!********_


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 13, 2008)

WoW nice results JLove and SamanthaJones!!! I ordered the samples I hope I get it in time for when I go to the salon this weekend. I'll post results if I get it, I'm excited now.


----------



## RoseGolden (May 13, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> No need. When I talked to Victor Sabino on the phone...I don't know if you read my post earlier in the thread but I was lucky enough that he happened to be in when I called with questions, I was told that it forms a protective barrier around the hair (not only locking moisture in and out humidity but also protecting the hair from heat). I found that my ends were not dry when I finished, and no burn smell, etc. I keep feeling my hair this week, and I know it's protected. Hope that helps. You wouldn't need to use any other protection. That's one thing I like.  It's going to cut down on some products, and make others last longer (by holding in the moisture and preventing evaporation).  So anyways, in my longwinded typing way, sabino protects hair from heat.



thanks!!
ordered my samples


----------



## nycutiepie (May 13, 2008)

I give Sabino MB an A+++.  Sorry I don't have pics but I still hope my review helps somebody.  I ordered the full-size and used it this past weekend in the following manner after my wash/DC:

applied my OCT to scalp only
applied lacio lacio to detangle
applied Elucence MBC as a leave-in
sealed with a little Vatika Oil
applied Sabino MB, combed thru and airdried slightly
used the blowdryer w/o a comb attachment to completely dry
dabbed finger in Sabino MB (very very little) and applied to each section to be flatironed
flatironed using Sedu on 320 degrees (I was a punk and couldn't go for the 400+ temp)
wrapped hair for 45mins

Result
My hair came out excellent but I think I will tweak my usage and use less next time.  I would have had more swang if I used less and I think I was a little heavyhanded.  I went to a party on Saturday that was HOTTT as hell and I danced and was sweating.  Even though I'm relaxed/texlaxed, I'm usually a poofy frizzy mess because I sweat in my head/face ridiculously and my hair usually sticks to my skin.  My hair was actually sticking to my skin and I just kept moving it out of the way and got my party on.  The strange thing is my hair did not frizz at all and only the roots were SLIGHTLY puffy and that's because I'm about 7 weeks post and working with alot of ng thanks to OCT.  I wrapped my hair when I got in and on Mother's Day my hair was still straight.

Monday - It was raining in NYC (humidity) and I wore my hair in a bun covered with a flexi.  I was out and about with an umbrella of course, but my hair was still straight when I got in from work. I took down the bun, put a dab of Aveda USC mixed with their serum and ran it through my hair and then put it back into the bun and covered with satin scarf and bonnet for bed.  I am a chronic bunner and also a no comber so I just used my hands.

Today - I spent the night at my mothers house and I think she gave me a polyester comforter and I remember sweating in my head during the night.  I took down my bun to check for frizz/poofiness this AM.....NONE.  I applied a lil serum and re-bunned.  The weather is nice here today but my hair is still straight after partying, sweating and rain.

Sabino MB does what it says and works great on relaxed heads too!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 13, 2008)

nycutiepie said:


> I give Sabino MB an A+++. Sorry I don't have pics but I still hope my review helps somebody. I ordered the full-size and used it this past weekend in the following manner after my wash/DC:
> 
> applied my OCT to scalp only
> applied lacio lacio to detangle
> ...


 

Great Review.

This is awesome stuff. If I were relaxed I would not use 450 degrees of heat either - I understand..............


----------



## Firefly (May 13, 2008)

I just called and ordered my sample today.  I sing in a band and I do not perspire.....I Sweat!!  The owners night clubs usually turn up the heat because they know it makes the customers thirsty and they'll drink more.  Add that to the heat from the stage lights and by the second set, I usually have to change my shirt from all the sweating.  For me, this will be the real test.  I'll be sure to post results after I receive my sample.  I'm very excited after reading everyone's posts and I hope it works for me.


----------



## Qt girl (May 14, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Ingredients: Dimethicone and Cyclomethicone (Patent Pending)



I just noticed those are the same ingredients that are in KeraCare silken seal. How does it compare to Silken Seal, anyone know?


----------



## JLove74 (May 14, 2008)

Qt girl said:


> I just noticed those are the same ingredients that are in KeraCare silken seal. How does it compare to Silken Seal, anyone know?


 
Dimethicone and Cyclomethicone are the ONLY ingredients in MB.  John Sabino gives a breakdown of why/how this works against frizzies.  It's posted somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Qt girl (May 14, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Dimethicone and Cyclomethicone are the ONLY ingredients in MB.  John Sabino gives a breakdown of why/how this works against frizzies.  It's posted somewhere in this thread.



They are they ONLY ingredients in KeraCare Silken Seal too. (The blow-drying complex not the spray) I just wanted to know if anyone had tried both.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 14, 2008)

Qt girl said:


> They are they ONLY ingredients in KeraCare Silken Seal too. (The blow-drying complex not the spray) I just wanted to know if anyone had tried both.


Haven't tried Kera Care. I know that the Sabino one it's about the amount, according to what I was told, of each ingredient. That's what causes it to work so well. So I am not sure about the other, but it's the ratio of the ingredients that makes all the difference.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 15, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Haven't tried Kera Care. I know that the Sabino one it's about the amount, according to what I was told, of each ingredient. That's what causes it to work so well. So I am not sure about the other, but it's the ratio of the ingredients that makes all the difference.


 
Yup - I don't care anymore... I am a label reading FOOL... Maxius' The End product is also only 2 of the same ingredients - But feels differently than MB.
 IMO - Totally worth the 21 bucks. 
Idon't spend money on other NON working pricey crap....

After what I have seen- I would not trust another product right now.
Can't wait to do my whole head.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 15, 2008)

Here is the e-mail that I got from Victor: His Responses are in red....


Hello Victor 
As I am sure you are aware – Moisture Block is getting a great amount of attention on several Hair boards. I found out about your product on Long Hair Care Forum and I have your samples.

I am convinced that these tiny vials will do NOTHING for my hair…..It just does not seem like enough. And no - I have not tried it yet. *I need to see how long and thick your hair is. If it's really thick those two vials will prove to be enough for one application. If your hair is shorter and not thick ... two applications. The beauty of this product is that it lasts from shampoo or no poo to shampoo or no poo.*

I thought I would e-mail you with my questions and thoughts – Thank you in advance for your time.

I am graduating from College on May 21st – and I had given up the hope of wearing my hair straight – since we will be graduating outside in Southern California a 8 am.. The moisture alone would be murder to my hair in 20 minutes. If I were to purchase your product – this would be my plan:

After deep conditioning and final rinse


<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">use a spray on leave in( it is a homemade spritz) *OK* <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Distribute Moisture Block Evenly  *Save some for after as a finisher* <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Blow Dry with my Baybliss Ionic Dryer – with a round Brush *Not necessary to use a round brush, I haven't used one on my curly hair clients for years since using a flat iron. Go from curly to straight. Watch these videos:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3iptUnSLWI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3COcodywBA8
Flat Iron with my iron that gets at LEAST up to 450 degrees….I know I need enough heat – so my sedu or maxiglide won’t work…. I am considering an Ion Ceramic Tourlamine – Available at Sally’s *We have a flat iron on our site that sells for $34.99. I use it all day at the salon and it's the best I have ever used.*
I hope this would achieve the look I want without KILLING my hair. I stopped going to shops because of killer heat and damage…..I want it to curl right back up when I shampoo it again, because I don’t straighten my hair often.. *MB will not allow your hair to get damaged or create breakage. NONE of my clients have either problem using our products.*

Frankly – I am tired of Products that don’t work. I considered a few products recently:

One is EasyStraight by Jamie Munoz( $8 )…. *Water soluble, not effective* The word is that this company is now steeped in litigation for the other product lines that they have released. Although there seems to be no issue with the Flat Iron Finish…I have not taken it out of the Box – for fear that my hair may pay the ultimate price. There is no silicone in this product - but petro derived chems - and lots of Polyquats..... *Trust me, don't bother*

The other is Aveda Smooth infusion prep style smoother($24) – Aveda products seem to be great   - but – I have my doubts that – no matter the price any of these items will give me the “relaxer-straight look”without frying my hair. *Again, water soluble. These types of products break down under heat*

I have not tried either of these products - I am looking to test them.
I have used Beyond straight and the End by Maxius. I love the maxiglide and his product - But one must mix the products... and is does do a good job.....

I don't want good anymore. I want GREAT. *MB, give it a chance*

I want to go from Straight to curly and and not be worried about heat damage. I would also like to know if I ca use this product instead of a product like Lottabody for setting? Rollersetting would be great for me and would cut down on Direct heat. *If you flat ironed your hair you will only torture your hair to get it curly again. Watch this video:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isJdinbiYGQ *Use C4CH (Curls for Curly Hair) with MB*

*Samantha, I love your tenacity. *

*Your hair is fine, which works wonders with MB. Now, for this I expect only one thing. That you stay in touch with me so I can help you through each segmant of using this product. I want you to be completely happy with MB, I know you will but like any other product, you have to use it correctly. This product is new technology so using old rituals with an advanced product is like trying to stick a square peg in a round hole. Other boutique product Companies have shoved bad information into the faces of so many people because that's all that they know. They make old technology products and create useless rituals for their products that are not necessary with MB.*

*Look forward to our adventure together.*

*Sabino*


----------



## ladylibra (May 15, 2008)

^^^please keep us updated too!

i am ridiculously anxious about this product.  especially after getting my hair flat ironed and trimmed up yesterday, and within 5 minutes of leaving the salon it was already poofy. erplexed

hurry up samples! LOL


----------



## Qt girl (May 15, 2008)

I'm getting a sample so I can try KeraCare and Moisture Block side by side before spending the money. (I'm a poor college student)


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 15, 2008)

looks like KeraCare is also 18 smackers!

http://www.amazon.com/Avlon-Kera-Silken-Liquid-Sheen/dp/B000NNAPR2

 ... Aveda was 24 bucks - and I took that crap back to the store....

So - All of the products are pricey - it is about them WORKING.....


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 15, 2008)

There is another one made by Namaste that is supposed to be all of that.  But its only available to licensed stylist. It is called Namaste Thermal Silken Lotion.





There are more pics on their myspace
http://www.myspace.com/namastetoyou


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 15, 2008)

OnAHairQuest said:


> There is another one made by Namaste that is supposed to be all of that. But its only available to licensed stylist. It is called Namaste Thermal Silken Lotion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Interesting.... Well - If I cannot get it in my hands- Then I guess then MB would be the way to go.... I am not going to a Stylist....... no offense - they have done enough damage to my hair.....


----------



## JLove74 (May 15, 2008)

OnAHairQuest said:


> There is another one made by Namaste that is supposed to be all of that. But its only available to licensed stylist. It is called Namaste Thermal Silken Lotion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
if it contains no chemicals, I wonder why it's only available to stylist?


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 15, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> if it contains no chemicals, I wonder why it's only available to stylist?


 Im pretty sure they are alluding to chemical as relaxer.


----------



## Qt girl (May 15, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> looks like KeraCare is also 18 smackers!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Avlon-Kera-Silken-Liquid-Sheen/dp/B000NNAPR2
> 
> ...



I already have the KeraCare, that's why I'm reluctant to spend on Moisture Block..geez.


----------



## JLove74 (May 15, 2008)

OnAHairQuest said:


> Im pretty sure they are alluding to chemical as relaxer.


 
that's what I was thinking.  But since I can't pull up myspace from work, can you give me a cliff notes of this stuff.  Can't find anything about it on google, either.


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 15, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> that's what I was thinking.  But since I can't pull up myspace from work, can you give me a cliff notes of this stuff.  Can't find anything about it on google, either.


 I dont know much about it except for 2 natural heads I have seen it used on and their hair was like butter, and did not revert...one was a 3 and the other was a 4, both heads looked like silk.  I know the Namaste person came on here trolling this product as well a while back and was shut down. I emailed that person, because they had an email addy in their post and they told me all the salons in my area that offered their system. Im afraid of letting someone other than myself put heat on my head so I havent been able to try it yet I wish I knew a stylist that could get it for me.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 15, 2008)

OnAHairQuest said:


> Im pretty sure they are alluding to chemical as relaxer.


 
Can you let us know what the ingredients are in the Silken product you are speaking of?
We can compare it to MB......


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 15, 2008)

Qt girl said:


> I already have the KeraCare, that's why I'm reluctant to spend on Moisture Block..geez.


 


oooh!!!! Gotcha..... I am learning to hold on to reciepts for hair stuff now... if the Crap does not work - it is going back....

That is the beauty of free samples......


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 15, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Can you let us know what the ingredients are in the Silken product you are speaking of?
> We can compare it to MB......


I have no idea I dont have a bottle. Here is their email

[email protected]


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 15, 2008)

OnAHairQuest said:


> I dont know much about it except for 2 natural heads I have seen it used on and their hair was like butter, and did not revert...one was a 3 and the other was a 4, both heads looked like silk. I know the Namaste person came on here trolling this product as well a while back and was shut down. I emailed that person, because they had an email addy in their post and they told me all the salons in my area that offered their system. Im afraid of letting someone other than myself put heat on my head so I havent been able to try it yet I wish I knew a stylist that could get it for me.


 

I understand better now - you have not used the product... ok....

JLove - I googled the line - and there is a teeeny bit of info - looks like the professional line for ORS. But the was noooo product info....
Looks like  a creamy product.....
http://www.mssny.com/rcatalog/namaste/nemaste.htm


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 15, 2008)

OnAHairQuest said:


> I have no idea I dont have a bottle. Here is their email
> 
> [email protected]


 

Thanks very much!


----------



## JLove74 (May 15, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I understand better now - you have not used the product... ok....
> 
> JLove - I googled the line - and there is a teeeny bit of info - looks like the professional line for ORS. But the was noooo product info....
> Looks like a creamy product.....
> http://www.mssny.com/rcatalog/namaste/nemaste.htm


 
Ok, thanks.  The first thing I saw on the bag was this:

Namasté Salon Systems. This relaxer system was developed by industry experts and a distinguished panel of your peers with many years of experience in the professional beauty industry.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 15, 2008)

Can you get this stuff at Sallys?


----------



## cieramichele (May 15, 2008)

if it aint broke dont fix it.

im staying true to MB. I wont take my chances on others.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 15, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Can you get this stuff at Sallys?


 

nope.... nada..... only online or some Trade Secret stores. 

Sally's will probably never carry this stuff.... they would have get rid of all the other crap in the store.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 15, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> if it aint broke dont fix it.
> 
> im staying true to MB. I wont take my chances on others.


 

AMEN sister. I understand skeptiscim though....I plan to do my own moisture block test.... 



Because usually if we don't see Sistas, straight up BLACK folks ( and not - Umm -Is she a Sista????) in infomercials, then these products are like "uhhh - whatever oh please- that won't work for me"

The ONLY way I bought the MaxiGlide is because I Saw a SUPER CHOCOLATE Brown sista on HSN - and Max took her Fro'd hair and with one pass - made it straight.... That is when I bought 2......

Other wise  - I would have NEVER bought it. So I Understand. 

We will see if MB stands up to the STEAM room fo a SISTA......
Stay tuned.
I hope that Sabino does a video with some Black folks so we can see results....


----------



## LiberianGirl (May 15, 2008)

I tried the MB samples over the weekend. My hair is holding up really well...but can't really say for sure because it has not been too humid this week. But, it's worked better than any product I've tried thus far so I went ahead and ordered the bottle.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 16, 2008)

Hey you guys, I wanted to do a heads up.  I told a friend about moisture block after she quizzed me about my hair looking like it was relaxed. I told her I'm still a natural, and she was in disbelief.  So anyways I told her about the site,and she said the pop up was down. So I called them up to see if free samples are still available. They are. You just have to click that contact us button and do the whole email them or call them thing. Turns out lots of freebie sites found out about them and their system was slammed with orders of people who may or may not be interested in the product. Just because it's free. As they didn't want everyone to know it's still available, they took it down. I explained I heard about them on lhcf and I was one of the first ones here to try out their products (loved it so much I bought the bottle), with the exception of lala and some others, so I think we should still be entitled to the samples as lots of us are truly interested in the product. I don't have the email or phone number off the top of my head but I wanted to pass it on to you. The sites again are www.gotfrizz.com  or www.sabinohair.com    Don't forget to mention the site guys for tracking...discount?  Also because only certain sites are now going to be able to get those samples as they are cracking down on them.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 16, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey you guys, I wanted to do a heads up. I told a friend about moisture block after she quizzed me about my hair looking like it was relaxed. I told her I'm still a natural, and she was in disbelief. So anyways I told her about the site,and she said the pop up was down. So I called them up to see if free samples are still available. They are. You just have to click that contact us button and do the whole email them or call them thing. Turns out lots of freebie sites found out about them and their system was slammed with orders of people who may or may not be interested in the product. Just because it's free. As they didn't want everyone to know it's still available, they took it down. I explained I heard about them on lhcf and I was one of the first ones here to try out their products (loved it so much I bought the bottle), with the exception of lala and some others, so I think we should still be entitled to the samples as lots of us are truly interested in the product. I don't have the email or phone number off the top of my head but I wanted to pass it on to you. The sites again are www.gotfrizz.com or www.sabinohair.com Don't forget to mention the site guys for tracking...discount? Also because only certain sites are now going to be able to get those samples as they are cracking down on them.


I emailed them my contact info and they said they would send a sample. I saw their aid on NaturallyCurly.com. I'm really excited to try it based on the reviews


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 16, 2008)

Cool. I just hope our site can get a discount in the future. I've asked them about a possible discount depending, and they seem somewhat receptive. There's power in our site, like what we did with OCT.  Kinda like a frequent buyer discount or something else would be great.  Did you state our site, or the other? Either way, glad you got the sample and I hope it works for you. I know it worked for me! Show us your hair!


----------



## ladylibra (May 17, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> AMEN sister. I understand skeptiscim though....*I plan to do my own moisture block test.... *
> 
> Because usually if we don't see Sistas, straight up BLACK folks ( and not - Umm -Is she a Sista????) in infomercials, then these products are like "uhhh - whatever oh please- that won't work for me"



DITTO.  i am going to apply MB on a straightened section and then immerse it in water.  i'm not playing, i wanna see just how well this stuff works!  and i WILL be recording the entire process as it dries.

yeah a lot of different products work for low-textured hair that is prone to frizz.  i wanna see what works for high-textured hair that is not as easy to straighten and even harder to keep straight.  THAT'S how i know it works.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 17, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> DITTO. i am going to apply MB on a straightened section and then immerse it in water. i'm not playing, i wanna see just how well this stuff works!  and i WILL be recording the entire process as it dries.
> 
> yeah a lot of different products work for low-textured hair that is prone to frizz. i wanna see what works for high-textured hair that is not as easy to straighten and even harder to keep straight. THAT'S how i know it works.


My Test, staighten, use the product...go to the gym or for a run... that may be an unfair test! LOL  but if it does anything to improve my results it will get an instant RAVE from me!! In that case it will work during a normal GA humid day


----------



## Mook's hair (May 17, 2008)

I'm happy. I got my samples yesterday. I haven't decided yet how I plan to test it but I also hope that we can get that discount code.


----------



## lala (May 17, 2008)

Qt girl said:


> I just noticed those are the same ingredients that are in KeraCare silken seal. How does it compare to Silken Seal, anyone know?


 
I've used them both, but my hair likes MB better.  The Silken Seal just coated my hair and didn't add a lot of shine or silkiness.  It doesn't repel humidity.


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 17, 2008)

I am at the salon right now under the dryer. I got my sample yesterday_right on time! As soon as they take these rollers out i will have them use the samples on my hair before the flat iron. I am 4weeks post, i will post pics later.


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 17, 2008)

Ok, I didn't have them flat iron my hair because it looks pretty good IMO but I did put on some of the MB. I MIGHT Flat Iron my hair later depending on how I feel...I'm not a good judge...sorry. I'll probably use it properly when I do my next wash myself.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 18, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> DITTO. i am going to apply MB on a straightened section and then immerse it in water. i'm not playing, i wanna see just how well this stuff works!  and i WILL be recording the entire process as it dries.
> 
> yeah a lot of different products work for low-textured hair that is prone to frizz. i wanna see what works for high-textured hair that is not as easy to straighten and even harder to keep straight. THAT'S how i know it works.


cool my hair is 3c 4a and I have pics of how it's flatironed on I think page 9 here. Also the one on my avatar is after days of rain, and some OCT and it's still not too poofy. So my hair is all natural and definitely coilier than what I'm seeing in your texturized hair. Although it is best to see for yourself.  Always. People can tell me something and it doesn't matter until I see it.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 18, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> DITTO. i am going to apply MB on a straightened section and then immerse it in water. i'm not playing, i wanna see just how well this stuff works!  and i WILL be recording the entire process as it dries.
> 
> yeah a lot of different products work for low-textured hair that is prone to frizz. i wanna see what works for high-textured hair that is not as easy to straighten and even harder to keep straight. THAT'S how i know it works.


 

After I strighten - I am gonna take a HOT steamy shower - With no protection.
I will chronicle the results.


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 18, 2008)

my samples are on the way


----------



## LynnieB (May 18, 2008)

you ladies slay me with these types of post...........ok i'm weak, i ordered.

they came FAST!!!!  i flatironed with it today, had to use almost both vials including a tiny bit just before i flatironed (i cheated and got a couple more samples via my daughter just incase i needed it )

wash, conditioned w/aubrey gbp, applied to dampish hair and because i started so late at night, i just twirled it up until today.  the 2 vials covered surprisingly well but i'm glad my hair was damp as i don't think 2 would have done it.  (**** ETA:  2 didn't do it afterall, i've got a 3rd vial that's 1/2 empty :S *)  i just applied it in small chunks and brushed it through.

i undid the twirly things and warm/cool blow dried to finish.  instructions said a brush wouldn't be necessary but i used my denman to help stretch the hair out some more.

i flatironed on *gulp* 5 with my maxiglide and this is how it came out:











it's getting pretty humid here today and supposed to shower later on, same thing tomorrow.

we shall see


----------



## lovinmylocs (May 18, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> you ladies slay me with these types of post...........ok i'm weak, i ordered.
> 
> they came FAST!!!! i flatironed with it today, had to use almost both vials including a tiny bit just before i flatironed (i cheated and got a couple more samples via my daughter just incase i needed it )
> 
> ...


 
Wow that is some beautiful hair! It's soooooooooooo. thick. Lovely 

I ordered some (don't tell anyone I'm on the buy nothing challenge). I need to flatiron it to trim soon.


----------



## cieramichele (May 18, 2008)

lovinmylocs said:


> Wow that is some beautiful hair! It's soooooooooooo. thick. Lovely
> 
> I ordered some (don't tell anyone I'm on the buy nothing challenge). I need to flatiron it to trim soon.



I wont. MB is a REQUIREMENT to have.


----------



## lala (May 18, 2008)

lovinmylocs said:


> Wow that is some beautiful hair! It's soooooooooooo. thick. Lovely
> 
> I ordered some (*don't tell anyone I'm on the buy nothing challenge*). I need to flatiron it to trim soon.


 


cieramichele said:


> I wont. *MB is a REQUIREMENT* to have.


 
We won't tell a soul...


----------



## SVT (May 18, 2008)

I got my two tiny vials. 

I doubt those two will be enough but I'll give it a try. I might apply MB to the frizzy prone areas and compare against the rest. A hot, steamy shower sounds like a great test.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 18, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> you ladies slay me with these types of post...........ok i'm weak, i ordered.
> 
> they came FAST!!!! i flatironed with it today, had to use almost both vials including a tiny bit just before i flatironed (i cheated and got a couple more samples via my daughter just incase i needed it )
> 
> ...


Pretty! If you want it smoother, I got an email from Victor Sabino suggesting (after you put MB on roots to protect hair from heat and brush it down) you hold the flat iron at the roots for 3 seconds and then pull it down.  I think I posted it some pages back in detail.  Either way GORGEOUS and THICK.


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 19, 2008)

I used some today on my hair and the verdict is still out. I don't believe I used enough or used it correctly, I rollerset, wrap and put a little MB on my hair. The next day I put a tiny amount of Hydratherma daily growth lotion and then some more MB. Here are my results.






 Took Down Wrap





Flat Ironed with a Lite lotion and MB






Just a close up






I only flat ironed the top half of my hair






This is after 8 hours--it was rainy/humid today so I had my hair up that's what the dent is.






Close up---it got a little poofy. I'll be experimenting more with this.

BTW: This after 8 hours of doing house work, exercising etc...


----------



## JLove74 (May 19, 2008)

Alli77 said:


> I used some today on my hair and the verdict is still out. I don't believe I used enough or used it correctly, I rollerset, wrap and put a little MB on my hair. The next day I put a tiny amount of Hydratherma daily growth lotion and then some more MB. Here are my results.
> ...



I think the next time you should try it with only the MB, no the lotion.


----------



## LynnieB (May 19, 2008)

thanks lovinmylocs and luckiestdestiny.

ld, thanks for the tip!  i was actually too scared to leave let that iron sit too long in any one spot - maybe if i get my bold up, i'll try it that way.

i'm convinced that this stuff works.  it poured early yesterday evening and the air stayed damp through the night and this morning and if that wasn't enough to convince me than i had the biggest surprise this morning when i too off my scarf.

even the hairline stayed smooth (dare i say relaxer smooth?) through the night.  i usually get some type of reversion down by the roots (hubby likes a very warm room).  no poof, frizz, nothing.

i'd like to try this out with in a natural style like some twists on wet hair or plaits for a braid out, maybe even set them under my hooded dyer.  i bet it come out really nice too.

gonna take this through the end of the week and see if i still feel the same.

ETA - almost forgot to add that i have zip, zero, nada shrinkage!!!  the way i put it up for the night is the same way i woke up this morning.


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 19, 2008)

Why do ya'll have to be so convincing?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 19, 2008)

My pics didn't come out....   

I got my samples last Friday. I'm like 10+ weeks post with OCT newgrowth (ya'll know that's not ya average newgrowth!!). I sat and looked at the samples for like 30 minutes (I'm tryin to avoid heat) and decided to go ahead and use them. 

I co-washed, leaving just a tiny bit of conditioner in my hair. Then I applied some MB to my hair, following the instructions on the little card. My hair dried SO quickly!!! I applied a small little dab to each section before flat ironing w/ my Solias on 375......    My hair was on point. I added a lil bit of Organix Coconut Milk Anti Breakage Serum for extra *bling*, and wow. I haven't been that satisfied w/ my hair in a long time. I'm SO FRUSTRATED that my pics didn't come out; I dunno WHAT happened. But I got tons of compliments all night long. Even after getting really hot that nite, I got no puffiness at the roots. Just shine & swang.  My hair lasted thru two workouts, which is great for me. I just set the ends on rollers and let it air dry.

I am most def. getting a full sized bottle for when I wear my hair out.


----------



## LynnieB (May 19, 2008)

Wildchild453 said:


> Why do ya'll have to be so convincing?



*i know* it's awful isn't it?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 19, 2008)

Good stuff ladies!


----------



## ladylibra (May 19, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> thanks lovinmylocs and luckiestdestiny.
> 
> ld, thanks for the tip!  i was actually too scared to leave let that iron sit too long in any one spot - maybe if i get my bold up, i'll try it that way.
> 
> ...



okay lynnie that is awfully convincing...

i hope i have my samples today.  i was supposed to do my egg/mayo protein treatment last night... actually bought batteries for my camera to make a vid - guess what?  no eggs.  so i'm doing it tonite instead.  if my samples are here, i'll use them afterwards just on small sections for my test and make 2 vids tonite.


----------



## anon123 (May 19, 2008)

Wildchild453 said:


> Why do ya'll have to be so convincing?



for real.  i'm going to straighten my hair in the next week or so (first time in years), but i already bought some of the chi silk infusion everyone raves about.  is the moisture block also a heat protectant, and is it widely available in stores?  are the free samples no longer available?  when i googled sabino moisture block samples, the link takes me to a page that doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 19, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> for real. i'm going to straighten my hair in the next week or so (first time in years), but i already bought some of the chi silk infusion everyone raves about. is the moisture block also a heat protectant, and *is it widely available in stores?* are the free samples no longer available? *when i googled sabino moisture block samples*, the link takes me to a page that doesn't work anymore.


 

no it is not available in stores - unless you find it at Trade Secrets....

go to www.gotfrizz.com for more info.


----------



## ladylibra (May 19, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> for real.  i'm going to straighten my hair in the next week or so (first time in years), but i already bought some of the chi silk infusion everyone raves about.  is the moisture block also a heat protectant, and is it widely available in stores?  are the free samples no longer available?  when i googled sabino moisture block samples, the link takes me to a page that doesn't work anymore.



i didnt like the CHI silk infusion... 

if you call Sabino up they'll ship you free samples, that's what i did.  (hoping it's there when i get home today!)


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 19, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> thanks lovinmylocs and luckiestdestiny.
> 
> ld, thanks for the tip! i was actually too scared to leave let that iron sit too long in any one spot - maybe if i get my bold up, i'll try it that way.
> 
> ...


Cool just make sure to apply extra moisture block at the roots for protection. It does protect and I completely trust that.  Also your comment about shrinkage!  I so forgot to mention that but it's so true. I am the queen of shrinkage! My lower brastrap hair will revert in seconds from being flat ironed up to about an inch or two pass my shoulders. Okay maybe a day, but still. Not now, it stays where it should stay gosh darn it when you flat iron! I'm sure it will work great in just a natural style too, as I did a pony set with it, and my hair was so smooth, and soft afterwards, and did not revert either. I washed dc, left in some moisturizing conditioner, brushed through with my denman...added a little amla and olive (tiny) for Qhemet biologics, sealed with coconut, and then applied MB.  I then brushed through each divided section before my pony set.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 19, 2008)

My samples are here already!! I just ordered them last Friday!!   little bitty bottles!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 19, 2008)

kels823 said:


> My pics didn't come out....
> 
> I got my samples last Friday. I'm like 10+ weeks post with OCT newgrowth (ya'll know that's not ya average newgrowth!!). I sat and looked at the samples for like 30 minutes (I'm tryin to avoid heat) and decided to go ahead and use them.
> 
> ...


The truth ain't in you!! You worked out twice and your hair was still swangin?  What's in this stuff ???


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 19, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> The truth ain't in you!! You worked out twice and your hair was still swangin? What's in this stuff ???


 

Girl I think it is Hair Crack.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 19, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> for real. i'm going to straighten my hair in the next week or so (first time in years), but i already bought some of the chi silk infusion everyone raves about. is the moisture block also a heat protectant, and is it widely available in stores? are the free samples no longer available? when i googled sabino moisture block samples, the link takes me to a page that doesn't work anymore.


By the way I've done tons of research on this stuff, in this forum from ya'll and through emailing and talking to Sabino company.  It waterproofs your hair and provides a barrier from heat. Infact, I liked that Victor Sabino explained it's a more advanced heat protectant because it doesn't evaporate with the heat as other protectants that have water in them do. You know that experiment that you did in science class with heat and water?  So anyways that makes sense to me. Because it's completely waterproof and non water based, it stays there and continues to protect the hair through all heat styling. If you look back in the threads, there's an email he sent where he says none of his clients have heat damage.  And take one look at Lala's hair. She uses it all the time, that convinced me. She's also the one who turned me on to it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 19, 2008)

If I could erase this I would, but I hit the button twice, ignore this post. Sorry.


----------



## luv04 (May 20, 2008)

It works i got my samples in the mail and will be posting pics i hardly ever straighten. but this stuff is the truth i usually use redken heat glide so i did some testing so far im impressed i can tell it really coats the hair for protection i might just break down and get the big bottle glad to see everyone is having great results with beautiful pics and testimonies happy hair growing everyone!!


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (May 20, 2008)

Loved my samples, awaiting my shipment. I love how great they are with PERSONALLY answering emails, giving tips, and quickly sending samples! I hope my shipment comes just as fast... Speaking of mail... I need to visit the post office....


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 20, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> I think the next time you should try it with only the MB, no the lotion.


 
Thanks JLove74, I'll try that and also while my hair is wet, maybe then I'll get better results.


----------



## RoseGolden (May 20, 2008)

Mmk. This is stuff is GREAT, exactly what i've been needing. I'm currently in a sew-in. I usually have a lot of trouble keeping the hair I leave out straight and getting it not to revert so fast. Well I applied my MB sample and flat ironed. After a day out in HOT almost 90 degree weather, sweating and all my hair left out is still straight! My nape and all! (and my nape is ridiculous, it usually reverts with the slightest hint of moisture). Im SO *happy*. Gonna be ordering the full sized bottle soon


----------



## JLove74 (May 20, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that ya'll are getting great results.


----------



## bgsix (May 20, 2008)

They are reallly fast sending samples. I ordered mine on Friday and got them yesterday. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## ladylibra (May 20, 2008)

i ordered mine last Wednesday and don't have them yet... i'm sad...


----------



## growinglong777 (May 20, 2008)

Okay, ladies I received my MB and used it yesterday. I live in Louisiana,  the darn humidity is always high.. so I really need this to work. I pooed with Elucence moisture balance shampoo and deep conditioned with Elucence moisture balance conditioner. I used a pea size amount of conditioner with a small amount of Nu Expressions volumizing foam wrap lotion.  I then used the mb careful to coat each section.. trying to brush through the ends. I took my hair down this morning, it was gorgeous... went to work with my hair clipped up. and then my hair curls fell. My hair is so soft and shiny, feels so good, but my ends are frizzy in the back of my head. Could it be, maybe I didn't use enough or pull it to the ends.? I only used 1/2 of the sample vial... Please help.. I need this to work, or I am stuck in a protective style the entire summer. My hair is fine, but dense, and does not do well in humidity.. I just had a good trim three weeks ago... so I know my ends are good.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 20, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> I'm so happy to hear that ya'll are getting great results.


 

JLove, you started a revolution!WOW!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 20, 2008)

growinglong777 said:


> Okay, ladies I received my MB and used it yesterday. I live in Louisiana, the darn humidity is always high.. so I really need this to work. I pooed with Elucence moisture balance shampoo and deep conditioned with Elucence moisture balance conditioner. I used a pea size amount of conditioner with a small amount of Nu Expressions volumizing foam wrap lotion. I then used the mb careful to coat each section.. trying to brush through the ends. I took my hair down this morning, it was gorgeous... went to work with my hair clipped up. and then my hair curls fell. My hair is so soft and shiny, feels so good, but my ends are frizzy in the back of my head. Could it be, maybe I didn't use enough or pull it to the ends.? I only used 1/2 of the sample vial... Please help.. I need this to work, or I am stuck in a protective style the entire summer. My hair is fine, but dense, and does not do well in humidity.. I just had a good trim three weeks ago... so I know my ends are good.


 

Yep - most likely - you did not use enough - if you only used 1/2 the vial.

I coated my ends pretty well since I worry about the ends....

Don't worry you will find the right balance......


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 20, 2008)

growinglong777 said:


> Okay, ladies I received my MB and used it yesterday. I live in Louisiana, the darn humidity is always high.. so I really need this to work. I pooed with Elucence moisture balance shampoo and deep conditioned with Elucence moisture balance conditioner. I used a pea size amount of conditioner with a small amount of Nu Expressions volumizing foam wrap lotion. I then used the mb careful to coat each section.. trying to brush through the ends. I took my hair down this morning, it was gorgeous... went to work with my hair clipped up. and then my hair curls fell. My hair is so soft and shiny, feels so good, but my ends are frizzy in the back of my head. Could it be, maybe I didn't use enough or pull it to the ends.? I only used 1/2 of the sample vial... Please help.. I need this to work, or I am stuck in a protective style the entire summer. My hair is fine, but dense, and does not do well in humidity.. I just had a good trim three weeks ago... so I know my ends are good.


My guess is that you didn't coat all your strands equally and completely. I was reading how important it is to do so. I would try it again paying special attention to those areas you had problems with last time.  See what happens... I can't wait to try it!!  I am on a no heat until July challenge.


----------



## growinglong777 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Samanathajones. and AtlantaJJ. I will try using a little more, cause this really seems to be a great product.


----------



## LynnieB (May 20, 2008)

OMG day three (or 2.5 to be exact)!!!!!  no change.

i set it in 4 braids last night.  i used a little of my spritz as a setting lotion .

OK, i need to know from those who've done a "sabino cycle" how was it washing out?  the instructions said the product could last through 1 cowash or poo, is this true?  and if i wanted to completely remove it from the hair would i have to wash twice?  

i guess it could work to a real advantage for a natural - you could go from straight to a braid or twist out (prolly without as much poofiness) and allow the product to just wear itself out.

i guess i should have asked these silly questions before i used it 

As always, TIA 

And thanks for the product recommendation jlove and every other lhcf member who was involved in this and in the other thread (i'm sorry if don't know all your names!) - i love having so many options!!!!


----------



## Bublin (May 20, 2008)

I just ordered it on Friday.  I think this product could save my life .

For anyone in the UK thats interested it cost me a total of $33 including shipping.  That would be about £15.  I hope it's worth the money.


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (May 20, 2008)

Okay wow...I usually dont get involved with new products but this one seems worth it especially since I plan to use more heat at the end of this year.  Im not completely satisfied with my Redken Heat Glide so Im going to call now to order my samples.

ETA: I ordered them...Diane is really nice!! I told them I heard about it here... LHCF discount here we come!!!


----------



## JLove74 (May 20, 2008)

growinglong777 said:


> Okay, ladies I received my MB and used it yesterday. I live in Louisiana, the darn humidity is always high.. so I really need this to work. I pooed with Elucence moisture balance shampoo and deep conditioned with Elucence moisture balance conditioner. I used a pea size amount of conditioner with a small amount of Nu Expressions volumizing foam wrap lotion. I then used the mb careful to coat each section.. trying to brush through the ends. I took my hair down this morning, it was gorgeous... went to work with my hair clipped up. and then my hair curls fell. My hair is so soft and shiny, feels so good, but my ends are frizzy in the back of my head. Could it be, maybe I didn't use enough or pull it to the ends.? *I only used 1/2 of the sample vial... Please help.. *I need this to work, or I am stuck in a protective style the entire summer. My hair is fine, but dense, and does not do well in humidity.. I just had a good trim three weeks ago... so I know my ends are good.


 
@ bolded - girl, stop being stingy  with all that hair you got, you should have used at least 1 whole vial.   Diane, does say (and I can testify) that it may take a few times to learn to get the amount you need  for your hair lenght and texture.


----------



## queen_t (May 20, 2008)

Got my samples today.  Dang, it came with a 3 page letter! I'll probably test next wash.


----------



## ladylibra (May 20, 2008)

*yay my SO called and said the samples are here!*   

i can't wait to get home now... is it 5 yet?


----------



## growinglong777 (May 20, 2008)

JOVE74...girl it felt kind of sticky coming out.. I didn't want to overdue.. it, so next time I am using a whole vial.. my hair is poofy,but it feels good!


----------



## JLove74 (May 20, 2008)

growinglong777 said:


> JOVE74...girl it felt kind of sticky coming out.. I didn't want to overdue.. it, so next time I am using a whole vial.. my hair is poofy,but it feels good!


 
couple questions:
are you roots poofy (I know you mentioned the ends)?
how do you blowdry your roots?


----------



## growinglong777 (May 20, 2008)

JLOVE 74,, my roots are smooth as silk, the ends only are a mess. I didn't blowdry, I rollerset and sat under my hairdryer, which I thought I could do.. Do you think this is the problem? I meant poofy, because my hair is fine, but it is dense.. so it really looks like I have a ton of hair.


----------



## SpyCats (May 20, 2008)

growinglong777 said:


> JLOVE 74,, my roots are smooth as silk, the ends only are a mess. I didn't blowdry, *I rollerset and sat under my hairdryer, which I thought I could do.. Do you think this is the problem?* I meant poofy, because my hair is fine, but it is dense.. so it really looks like I have a ton of hair.


 
I plan on rollersetting as well then flatironing (I'm natural) Do you think rollersetting will be a problem? I received my samples in the mail yesterday. However, I placed an order for the full sized bottle of MB last week and I have received that as well.


----------



## growinglong777 (May 20, 2008)

I don't think rollersetting is a problem, I think my problem was I didn't get enough on my ends.. The rest of my hair is silky, so soft and beautiful. My ends are the parts that frizzed since it was really humid today. I plan on ordering the large size, but I will try one more time with the 1 1/2 vials I have left.. to see if more product on my ends will help. It really is a great product.. it just needs to be used properly for each ladies hair I think.


----------



## ladylibra (May 20, 2008)

40 minutes until i get off work... i can't remember the last time i was this anxious to try out a product... heck to do ANYTHING


----------



## MissScarlett (May 20, 2008)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> This stuff didnt work for me,, it just seemed like any other serum, frizz ease etc....also the bottle was so small for the huge price and it spilled out in my bag... i hate it lol, i guess im a little biased because it spilled LOL


 
Hmm..... I think we have similar hair type, so I'd wonder how this would work for me.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 20, 2008)

I tested this again last Friday with Carusos on non-freshly washed hair 

Here's what I did:


Washed and airdried my hair Tuesday night
Did my every other day OCT scalp thing
Did my regular daily moisture seal bun routine on Weds - Fri
Friday evening I did another really good moisture session and lightly sealed with Vatika Oil and then GENTLY combed thru with a wide tooth comb
Applied MB to sections of hair and GENTLY combed thru for even distribution
Finger parted and set with Carusos
Wrap hair after taking out Carusos
Sat under Pibbs for like 5 mins
BAM.........unwrapped and the hair acted and looked like it was freshly washed
I had to go out Friday night, was lazy, and didn't have time to go through the whole wash/DC yadda yadda yadda.....too much work sometimes

Fast forward to today (Tuesday a week later and yes, I still have not washed my hair )......my hair is still straight except for the slightly puffy ng due to OCT.  I'm going home to wash this sucka tonight but MB works on hair that isn't freshly washed and with Carusos too.  HTH some of y'all make up your mind to order the big size like I did!


----------



## ladylibra (May 20, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> *yay my SO called and said the samples are here!*
> 
> i can't wait to get home now... is it 5 yet?



SO doesn't know how to read, the package i received today was my Denman brush, not my Sabino samples.

what a let-down. 

i think my samples got lost in the mail or something... *** it i'm just gonna place an order tonite...


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (May 20, 2008)

I'm so tempted to just order the full bottle instead of waiting for the samples. Damn you LHCFers and my PJism, damn you!


----------



## beana (May 21, 2008)

i have relaxed 4a/b, prone to frizzy hair.  I used this during my last wash and the results were wonderful!

I washed and conditioned, airdried and flat ironed. at around 75% dry, i smoothed 1/4 of the sample vial thru my hair, then airdried completely.

I sectioned off my hair in 4 and began to apply a small amount section by section. My flat ironed hair looked better than ever! i've received several compliments on the shine and it has not reverted! We've had rainy/ humid weather here in NYC and my hair is still smooth!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 21, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> SO doesn't know how to read, the package i received today was my Denman brush, not my Sabino samples.
> 
> what a let-down.
> 
> i think my samples got lost in the mail or something... *** it i'm just gonna place an order tonite...


Denman brush is a good thing though, so it shouldn't be a letdown.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 21, 2008)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> I'm so tempted to just order the full bottle instead of waiting for the samples. Damn you LHCFers and my PJism, damn you!


What?  I was too busy looking at your cheddar biscuits. I don't even know what you wrote.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 21, 2008)

blkbutterflyz0301 said:


> I plan on rollersetting as well then flatironing (I'm natural) Do you think rollersetting will be a problem? I received my samples in the mail yesterday. However, I placed an order for the full sized bottle of MB last week and I have received that as well.


check pg 9 of the thread. That's exactly what I did before flatironing. I did a pony set. You can see my results there.


----------



## CurleeDST (May 21, 2008)

Lala uses this product and her hair is down to her butt!



luckiestdestiny said:


> I just called the company and talked to Diane, then got to speak with the owner. He was really awesome. He told me step by step how to use the product. I told him I was afraid as it is water proof, how do I get in my moisture? I want to block out environmental moisture, but keep in moisture that is necessary for my hair. He says that the product makes moisture perfect. Meaning when you shampoo and condition, leave in some conditioner, put in whatever moisture products you want, then put in his moisture block, it will seal in the moisture that you have put in the hair, and keep out the moisture you don't want from the environment. I just ordered the product. I was like this close from getting a relaxer and I wanted to resist and stay natural, but I don't want my hair reverting in 2-3 days...otherwise why straighten it at all.  He says it will last until my next wash, I only wash once a week. I hope it's as good as he says it is.  He has instructional videos on you tube on the product, and says the product, when used correctly protects the hair from heat.  So anyways I will get back to you on if it works. He explain to me why most black women  hate cones, and that most cones work in a different way then his product. Most cones are mixed with water and become a mess, they aren't effective and cause more damage than good.  It took two years to develop his product and he constantly works on black hair. He says none of his clients have heat damage as the product works to seal the hair and protect it from the environment and the heat from the iron. We'll see...I'll let you know.


----------



## CurleeDST (May 21, 2008)

WOW very nice.




JLove74 said:


> Here are some pics from my usage:
> *Freshly washed, getting ready to partial air dry.  Used Giovanni leave in and sealed with Amla Gold*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 21, 2008)

OK. I was avoiding this thread, but now ya'll make me want to buy. 

I've been using CSI, I love it, but my roots eventually revert. If this product truly works with no root reversion, I'm sold. I'm checking to see if more free samples are available.


----------



## ladylibra (May 21, 2008)

another day goes by and no free samples. 



luckiestdestiny said:


> Denman brush is a good thing though, so it shouldn't be a letdown.



very true, i finally tried that sucker out and after the first few strokes i was like, "oh, Denman!  where have you been all my life???" (the rest is X-rated, i need to see some I.D. before revealing the rest cuz i know we have yunguns on the board  )


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 21, 2008)

Argh...another product to buy...

I thought I had found my holy grail with the OCT treatment, FHI hotsauce, Aveda Smooth Style Prep, and a few ayurved oils...my hair looks better than the salon...

Now you evil women want to add this to the mix....ARGH!!! Another job to keep up with my hair products!! LOL


----------



## LynnieB (May 21, 2008)

day 4.  had some t-storms blow through yesterday and lots of rain.  my mom's house is about 50 feet from mine so i ran across the driveway, in the rain to get see my mom.  

definitely a stress test for hair like no other - especially natural hair .

i still braided it up that night and loosened for today - didn't bother with it after that (that's why the back looks so ).  These photos were taken this afternoon after a loooooooooong day out and about.   

i've gotten some reversion and some shrinkage but it's still a far better outcome than i've experienced before this sabino and using other products under similar conditions.  

i'm really impressed with the roots as these are usually the first to go, followed by that poofball frizzy dandelion look naturals are so familiar with and i bet if i do some twisty things or bantu knots, i could get the length to look smoother than it does.

i'm still very impressed!


----------



## CurleeDST (May 21, 2008)

I am glad to see you chimed in.  I still have your PMs on this product.  Very informative to me especially since I was asking about working out and reversion.



lala said:


> Not on my hair...I get more shine/manageability w/moisture block


----------



## ichephren (May 22, 2008)

So MB prevents humidity from getting to the hair...does it prevent you from moisturizing the hair(with ex. ntm silk touch leave in) to keep the hair supple until the next wash?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 22, 2008)

ichephren said:


> So MB prevents humidity from getting to the hair...does it prevent you from moisturizing the hair(with ex. ntm silk touch leave in) to keep the hair supple until the next wash?


 
If you order the free sample - the 3 page information pamphlet that is included will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## KLomax (May 22, 2008)

I drank the Kool Aid...I ordered this morning. When I flat iron my hair it only lasts 1 day...maybe 2 if I am lucky. I hope it works. I plan to use luckiestdestiny's method. I have ponytail roller set my hair for the last two weeks and I like the way it turned out.


----------



## CurleeDST (May 22, 2008)

Here is a photo of a young girl on his site.  I presume she uses the MB product.






Her hair looks nice.


----------



## ladylibra (May 22, 2008)

i got my free samples today!!! 

results videos are coming on YouTube/on my Fotki.  stay tuned...


----------



## ladylibra (May 22, 2008)

1st test vid up


----------



## remnant (May 22, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> 1st test vid up


 


Thanks....I luv your yout vid


----------



## IntoMyhair (May 22, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> 1st test vid up


 
I looked at your video. I like the sabino results better but the vid on there website can be a bit miss leading if your second result is half way the same. I also got my little bottles early this week. I am trying to decide if i should use the sabino alone or with frizz ease extra strength.

I also looked at your how to puff video i think i will try this on my 5 year old her hair looks like yours.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (May 22, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> What?  I was too busy looking at your cheddar biscuits. I don't even know what you wrote.



LOL aww thanks! PM me for my recipe if you want 



KLomax said:


> I drank the Kool Aid...I ordered this morning. When I flat iron my hair it only lasts 1 day...maybe 2 if I am lucky. I hope it works. I plan to use luckiestdestiny's method. I have ponytail roller set my hair for the last two weeks and I like the way it turned out.



I ordered some 2 days ago also. I couldn't wait for the samples. Lol.


----------



## ladylibra (May 22, 2008)

soun said:


> Thanks....I luv your yout vid





IntoMyhair said:


> I looked at your video. I like the sabino results better but the vid on there website can be a bit miss leading if your second result is half way the same. I also got my little bottles early this week. I am trying to decide if i should use the sabino alone or with frizz ease extra strength.
> 
> I also looked at your how to puff video i think i will try this on my 5 year old her hair looks like yours.



thank you ladies 

i will say though, my hair laughs at any attempts to block humidity and reversion.  so although the pure water test didn't hold up  i will say i was impressed with how well it worked with all that steam in the bathroom.  and i will say, at least i know if my hair reverts with Sabino i will go back to coils and not just FRIZZ.  i get FRIZZ with every other product because i've disrupted the curl pattern, but somehow with Sabino i get that nice definition back. 

so it still stands a chance as a keeper.  i really REALLY don't wanna straighten my hair again, but maybe i will just one more time to get the full effect.  then it's no more heat until Christmas cuz i'm really going overboard here lately...


----------



## CurleeDST (May 22, 2008)

I can't wait to get this product as I plan to straighten more and my hair is so poofy and frizzy I am hopeful this product will manage that.  I also like the curl definition b/c my hair is THICK THICK THICK and frizzy as can be!  The hotter it gets, I won't be able to take it.  I plan to use it as a leave-in when not straightening and to use it when straightening to protect my hair from the heat.

I am also hopeful as I work out more with straightened natural hair it will help manage reversion.


----------



## queen_t (May 22, 2008)

*Just wanted to thank you JLove!!! I guess I'll be buying!

I did my relaxer today and rollerset with water, lacio, and my macadamia oil mixture. I then put almost half of a sample bottle of SBM on my wet hair and proceeded to rollerset.
* 

*Curls literally sprung back, nice and bouncy. 

*














*We'll see how things hold up tomorrow at the Obama rally!!  It's supposed to rain and then 90 degree weather is expected. We shall see.............*


----------



## ladylibra (May 22, 2008)

queen_t said:


> *Just wanted to thank you JLove!!! I guess I'll be buying!
> 
> I did my relaxer today and rollerset with water, lacio, and my macadamia oil mixture. I then put almost half of a sample bottle of SBM on my wet hair and proceeded to rollerset.
> *
> ...



your curls are yummy!!!


----------



## JLove74 (May 22, 2008)

queen_t said:


> *Just wanted to thank you JLove!!! I guess I'll be buying!
> 
> I did my relaxer today and rollerset with water, lacio, and my macadamia oil mixture. I then put almost half of a sample bottle of SBM on my wet hair and proceeded to rollerset.
> *
> ...



**in my bestest Flavor Flav voice**  Wooooooowwwww.  I love it, your hair color is really nice, them curls are poppin'.


----------



## queen_t (May 22, 2008)

Thanks ladies!! Good lookin out JLove!!


----------



## napgurl (May 22, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> 1st test vid up


 
Ladylibra thanks for the video.  The MB dried very pretty nice curl definition and no frizz.


----------



## napgurl (May 22, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> OMG day three (or 2.5 to be exact)!!!!! no change.
> 
> i set it in 4 braids last night. i used a little of my spritz as a setting lotion .


 
Thanks for the pictures LynnieB it's holding up nicely.  Keep us posted.


----------



## ladylibra (May 22, 2008)

okay JLove74, i gotta hand it to ya.  this is a good product. 

i was kinda iffy when it didn't keep my hair from reverting after i wet it.  but i was expecting it to not pass that test because i know my hair's affinity to coiling.  although my camera died again at the end of the 3rd vid  i did take a picture after downloading all the vids, posting on hair boards, eating dinner, etc.

Sabino section is on the left, Aveda section is on the right.






it stands up to high humidity well and says.  and like i said, if i was to get caught in the rain with Aveda i'd have dry poofy FRIZZ whereas with this, i'd have soft shiny COILS.  not too hard to figure out which one i'd prefer.


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 23, 2008)

OK, it's been about 4 days since using this and it's really promising. I didn't think I used it right but my hair is still straight after rain, humidity and working out. I sweat alot in the scalp area my hair got wet several times and you know what? I'm still pretty straight! I still have to tweak it a little but I'm happy with my results.


----------



## SpyCats (May 23, 2008)

Alli77 said:


> OK, it's been about 4 days since using this and it's really promising. I didn't think I used it right but my hair is still straight after rain, humidity and working out. I sweat alot in the scalp area my hair got wet several times and you know what? I'm still pretty straight! I still have to tweak it a little but I'm happy with my results.



Thanks for the update Alli77, I can't wait to try MB tomorrow.


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 23, 2008)

Those vids were awesome LadyLibra. I especially liked the one with the airborne humidity. The  Aveda side reverted really fast


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 23, 2008)

the verdict is in...i love it. 

so i used my samples last night. i have collarbone length hair but it is natural only from my roots to about NL...so i cowashed, rollerset with detangler and chi silk infusion, then applied one whole vial, but i think i didn't coat it all too evenly. i was nervous about the heat protection so i had conveniently purchased some chi iron guard (what a pj) and i sprayed that on starting at the bottom half of my hair. i heard this frying noise and ditched that idea 

so playing around with the temp, i went from ~410 on my solia back down to 370, then once i stopped using the iron guard (and subsequently stopped feeling like i was burning my scalp even though i was nowhere near my roots at that point) i turned it back up to 400. i then pulled out the other vial of MB and applied it section by section, using a little less than half of it in all...man i tell you once i started doing it that way my results were so much better, just really shiny and smooth. gotta say i love my hair right now...i put on some castor oil and bunned today (gotta make APL!) but it still feels really great. the only problem is i had all these short broken ends on my tube top when i was finished flat-ironing, but i chalk that up to the fact that my hair has been trippin the past 2 days and not to the MB or the solia. can't wait to return the iron guard and run to trade secret tomorrow to see if they have this in stock.


----------



## Isis (May 23, 2008)

Alli77 said:


> OK, it's been about 4 days since using this and it's really promising. I didn't think I used it right but my hair is still straight after rain, humidity and working out. I sweat alot in the scalp area my hair got wet several times and you know what? I'm still pretty straight! I still have to tweak it a little but I'm happy with my results.


This is good to know Alli77!


----------



## Isis (May 23, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> 1st test vid up


I really enjoyed your hair-typing video Ladylibra.   Do you have an MB video also?

ETA:  OK, I just saw Wildchild's post.  How do I get to your MB video?   Nevermind, I see that your camera broke.  I just got excited for a minute.


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 23, 2008)

Isis said:


> I really enjoyed your hair-typing video Ladylibra.   Do you have an MB video also?
> 
> ETA:  OK, I just saw Wildchild's post.  How do I get to your MB video?   Nevermind, I see that your camera broke.  I just got excited for a minute.



If you go to her fotki, its in the video section


----------



## ladylibra (May 23, 2008)

Isis said:


> I really enjoyed your hair-typing video Ladylibra.   Do you have an MB video also?
> 
> ETA:  OK, I just saw Wildchild's post.  How do I get to your MB video?   Nevermind, I see that your camera broke.  I just got excited for a minute.



if you're not a Fotki member, you can find my vids on YouTube as well.

here's a link to the 1st one (i did 3 tests):
http://youtube.com/watch?v=v2F8w8OfZwU


----------



## glamazon386 (May 23, 2008)

Can I buy this in a store anywhere? I have an appt in a week or so and I'd let to get it before then.


----------



## Ms.Honey (May 23, 2008)

queen_t said:


> *Just wanted to thank you JLove!!! I guess I'll be buying!*
> 
> *I did my relaxer today and rollerset with water, lacio, and my macadamia oil mixture. I then put almost half of a sample bottle of SBM on my wet hair and proceeded to rollerset.*
> 
> ...


Whhyyyy do you insist on mocking me with your hair
Lovely as usual chica


----------



## ladylibra (May 23, 2008)

okay so... i placed an order on the 21st late at night.  do you know my package was here today when i got off work?

i know i said i wasn't gonna flat-iron my hair any more this year... but you know... in the name of science, i must!  plus it's raining today... this is race weekend in Indianapolis so i'm guessing we'll be busy in the pub/restaurant this weekend.  let's see how well Sabino holds up in real life situations, not just my lab experiments.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (May 23, 2008)

I used this 2 weeks ago.  I have taken steamy baths, been in the rain and some minor humid conditions.  

Any reversion - Well, NO ... except for some fuzzy edges, all is well!  

I will no another experiment with my other serum just to see is if I get the same results.  Because, during the winter, I was using Shikikai/amla  rinse and a different serum, as in *not*  Sabino MB.  I went out in tons of snow without and hat.  I was in the rain a lot... etc.   Did it revert - NO.

So, the jury is still out on this one, for me.

BTW - I am transitioning.


----------



## JLove74 (May 23, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Can I buy this in a store anywhere? I have an appt in a week or so and I'd let to get it before then.



Some Trade Secret's sell it.  But if you can't get it locally, order from Sabino.  They ship really quick.


----------



## kellylinn77 (May 23, 2008)

Hi ladies,
Have any of you considered buying the finisher or the volumizer.  I'm thinking since it's a spray we'll get more coverage.  I haven't really been able to get my application right (I'm very heavy handed) and it sometimes looks a little greasy.  I can always use more volume too!  What do ya'll think?


----------



## JLove74 (May 23, 2008)

kellylinn77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Have any of you considered buying the finisher or the volumizer.  I'm thinking since it's a spray we'll get more coverage.  I haven't really been able to get my application right (I'm very heavy handed) and it sometimes looks a little greasy.  I can always use more volume too!  What do ya'll think?



I'm a minimalist when it comes to stuff in my hair.  So I didn't even give 2nd thought to the products.  MB is all I need


----------



## glamazon386 (May 23, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Some Trade Secret's sell it.  But if you can't get it locally, order from Sabino.  They ship really quick.



Thanks JLove. I'll check it out.


----------



## donewit-it (May 23, 2008)

After sitting here reading 31 pages, I just ordered.  Forget about the samples.  I can't control myself with you ladies here.  The curls product looks good too but I resisted the urge.


----------



## anon123 (May 23, 2008)

I got my samples.  They are so tiny.  Are 2 vials enough for my mega hair?  I will try them this weekend when I flat iron for the first time in years.  I'm so scared.  If it comes out terrible, I'm not posting any pics.


----------



## fivetimestwo (May 24, 2008)

Got my samples today....wow that was fast! I will report my findings later


----------



## PinkSkates (May 24, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Jlove74*
> Ingredients: Dimethicone and Cyclomethicone (Patent Pending)


 
*Hey ladies, just wanted to let you know that these are the exact same 2 ingredients in Bumble & Bumble's "Defrizz" silicon serum. I have a bottle that I only used once and I don't plan to use again.*
*Whoever PM's me first with their mailing address can have it*.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 24, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> I got my samples.  They are so tiny.  Are 2 vials enough for my mega hair?  I will try them this weekend when I flat iron for the first time in years.  I'm so scared.  If it comes out terrible, I'm not posting any pics.



i used 1 1/2 but i did not apply the first vial in sections. a little goes a long way once you get it right apparently.

So I posted the other day after I used it...I have been bunning since then and last night I curled up under my boyfriend and fell asleep...and since guys seem to hold more heat than a kerosene heater i woke up sweating. i pushed him out of the way and immediately ran to check my hair and even though my temples were a little fuzzy they had definitely NOT reverted all the way. a-maz-ing, i tell you...and i didn't even have to re-flatiron it. all i did was moisturize and put a scarf on and i am back to the way i was yesterday morning. that sold me...i just placed my order 10 minutes ago.

OT: how come i went to trade secret looking for this stuff (no luck obviously) and i realized that 2 liters of kenra mc are the same price as 3 oz of this stuff? highway robbery i tell ya.


----------



## Isis (May 24, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i used 1 1/2 but i did not apply the first vial in sections. a little goes a long way once you get it right apparently.
> 
> So I posted the other day after I used it...I have been bunning since then and last night I curled up under my boyfriend and fell asleep*...and since guys seem to hold more heat than a kerosene heater i woke up sweating. i pushed him out of the way and immediately ran to check my hair* and even though my temples were a little fuzzy they had definitely NOT reverted all the way. a-maz-ing, i tell you...and i didn't even have to re-flatiron it. all i did was moisturize and put a scarf on and i am back to the way i was yesterday morning. that sold me...i just placed my order 10 minutes ago.
> 
> OT: how come i went to trade secret looking for this stuff (no luck obviously) and i realized that 2 liters of kenra mc are the same price as 3 oz of this stuff? highway robbery i tell ya.


It's all about the hair! 

It's good to know this worked for you!


----------



## mohair (May 24, 2008)

I just ordered my sample.  It's like 7pm and they are still picking up the phone???  I was so not expecting that.  I can not wait to try this stuff.


----------



## Eisani (May 24, 2008)

I forgot I'd received the samples (the life of a PJ) until today.  I washed and colored today and opened the envelope and there were two lil crack vials in separate baggies of this product.  I used 1 whole and about 1/4 of the 2nd bottle. I flat ironed earlier and then was outside for about 7 hours which usually equals frizz city for me.  I came home a lil while ago only to find my hair frizzless.  It's cool!  I just don't know if I can bring myself to pay for the full size bottle...


----------



## FindingMe (May 24, 2008)

...and i said i wasn't going to buy anything else this summer...


anhywhoo- i wrote sabino and asked some questions and he wrote me back...i gotta love this guy...here's what he said (my questions are in black, his answers in red):

Hi, I was talking with some friends about Moisture Block on the Long Hair Care Forum and I am currently transitioning from relaxed hair to natural hair.  My hair has a tight penspring coil naturally (4a some 3c in crown and sides, if you are familiar with the terminology) and is very coarse and usually dry.  I have to really focus on moisturizing my hair to keep it healthy*. Here is the problem … you have dry hair but you moisturize it to keep it healthy. If moisturizers truly worked, your hair wouldn’t be dry. Moisturizers dissipate in dry climates and dilute in humidity, which is due to their water solubility. Your hair feels dry because you filling it up with moisturizers. Moisturizers attract more moisture and excess moisture creates frizz and the cream of the moisturizer (like conditioners) settles on the hair eventually making your hair look opaque. I do not recommend moisturizers for hair and never use them on any of my clients and we are in a dry climate, Scottsdale, AZ. Conditioners and moisturizers only hold “on” the hair for 2 to 3 hours. Notice that I stated the word “ON”. Hair is dead and can not be repaired so conditioners do not attach to the hair for any longer than stated above.*

* Hair is like a sponge setting on a sink full of water without being squeezed dry. If it sets there for a while, eventually it dries out and turns hard like cardboard. This is due to the sponge (like hair) only holding so much moisture and not having a blocker (waterproof barrier) to avoid the moisture draining out. Now, take that same sponge and squeeze it until it is still moist yet not over loaded with water. This is the sponge’s perfect moisture content. Hair has a perfect moisture content also of 10 to 11%, any more than that and it is overloaded and adding more moisture is overkill. Cover the sponge with a waterproof barrier after you squeeze out the excess moisture. This is the same as towel drying your hair with a micro fiber towel.  Let the sponge set there and you will notice that the sponge will retain its moisture content for a very long period of time. Now that you have put a waterproof barrier on that sponge, just like your hair, it will not only lock in the essential moisture in your hair from shampoo to shampoo but it will also lock in the essential proteins from the conditioner allowing your hair to utilize the proteins as a supportive link. Moisture Block also blocks out excess moisture (humidity), again, which causes frizz. So, apply a conditioner and then apply Moisture Block over your hair when towel dried.*

I was wondering if you have any tips for using moisture block (or maybe there is something else I should use, C4CH?) to style and manage my hair with the 2 different textures.  I usually roller-set my hair and flat-iron/straighten the roots for a smooth look, but will also wear my hair more curly (air dry/diffuser from wet) when it is completely natural. *There is no need to roller set with Moisture Block but if you like taking the time to do so, by all means continue. If you want to save time, either let your hair dry naturally or messy blow it dry without a round brush. Apply a little more MB, when your hair has dried, and flat iron directly over the frizzy curls and watch the magic. A count of 3 at the roots and a count of 8 through the rest of the hair shaft through the ends. Do not hold the flat iron on the ends. The slower you go through the hair, the better and faster it will smooth out. The smoke coming from your hair is not your hair burning but Moisture Block going deeper into the hair shaft while protecting your hair from heat and excess humidity. After flat ironing, if humidity is high, rake more MB through your hair with your fingers and brush. The next day it’s not necessary to flat iron again. *

*If you want to let your hair dry naturally, again, it’s not necessary to use what you have used. Watch these two videos. They will answer your questions on usage. *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isJdinbiYGQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3COcodywBA8
I was also told that there might be samples still available for ladies that are interested in the product from LHCF and still wanted to try. *If you haven’t received samples then contact [email protected] to order.*
​*HTH someone else maybe thinking about this product or who's gotten it already...*


----------



## FindingMe (May 24, 2008)

duplicate post...sorry


----------



## anon123 (May 24, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *. Here is the problem … you have dry hair but you moisturize it to keep it healthy. If moisturizers truly worked, your hair wouldn’t be dry. Moisturizers dissipate in dry climates and dilute in humidity, which is due to their water solubility. Your hair feels dry because you filling it up with moisturizers. Moisturizers attract more moisture and excess moisture creates frizz and the cream of the moisturizer (like conditioners) settles on the hair eventually making your hair look opaque. I do not recommend moisturizers for hair and never use them on any of my clients and we are in a dry climate, Scottsdale, AZ. Conditioners and moisturizers only hold “on” the hair for 2 to 3 hours. Notice that I stated the word “ON”. Hair is dead and can not be repaired so conditioners do not attach to the hair for any longer than stated above.*
> 
> * Hair is like a sponge setting on a sink full of water without being squeezed dry. If it sets there for a while, eventually it dries out and turns hard like cardboard. This is due to the sponge (like hair) only holding so much moisture and not having a blocker (waterproof barrier) to avoid the moisture draining out. Now, take that same sponge and squeeze it until it is still moist yet not over loaded with water. This is the sponge’s perfect moisture content. Hair has a perfect moisture content also of 10 to 11%, any more than that and it is overloaded and adding more moisture is overkill. Cover the sponge with a waterproof barrier after you squeeze out the excess moisture. This is the same as towel drying your hair with a micro fiber towel.  Let the sponge set there and you will notice that the sponge will retain its moisture content for a very long period of time. Now that you have put a waterproof barrier on that sponge, just like your hair, it will not only lock in the essential moisture in your hair from shampoo to shampoo but it will also lock in the essential proteins from the conditioner allowing your hair to utilize the proteins as a supportive link. Moisture Block also blocks out excess moisture (humidity), again, which causes frizz. So, apply a conditioner and then apply Moisture Block over your hair when towel dried.*
> ​



Ha!  Finally, someone who agrees with me!  I've been thinking for the past several months that "moisturizers" and "moisturizing" was totally over-rated, that none of this stuff _truly_ moisturized but just sat on the hair either making it oily, coated, or if you were really lucky, a bit more supple for a day or two.  I also don't think oils seal in moisture, they are not really waterproof.  Probably the best one for that is the one that hair care boards hate, mineral oil.  But on black hair care boards it's pretty much sacrilege to say such a thing about "moisturizers".  I totally believe him.

so, I applied nearly a full vial on my towel dried hair today going section by section.  I blow dried.  By the time I got done with that, I was so tired I was not interested in flat ironing. Besides, I had a gorgeous afro and wanted to enjoy it for a while (see avi).  You think if I wait 2 or 3 days I'll have to reapply?


----------



## FindingMe (May 24, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Ha! Finally, someone who agrees with me! I've been thinking for the past several months that "moisturizers" and "moisturizing" was totally over-rated, that none of this stuff _truly_ moisturized but just sat on the hair either making it oily, coated, or if you were really lucky, a bit more supple for a day or two. I also don't think oils seal in moisture, they are not really waterproof. Probably the best one for that is the one that hair care boards hate, mineral oil. But on black hair care boards it's pretty much sacrilege to say such a thing about "moisturizers". I totally believe him.
> 
> so, I applied nearly a full vial on my towel dried hair today going section by section. I blow dried. By the time I got done with that, I was so tired I was not interested in flat ironing. *Besides, I had a gorgeous afro and wanted to enjoy it for a while (see avi).* *You think if I wait 2 or 3 days I'll have to reapply*?


 
Your afro is *gorgeous*!!:luv2:  

He kinda got me, too, with the whole moisturizer spiel and then he talked about the sponge and i was like, "that makes sense..."  Anywhoo, I think if your hair doesn't get wet, you shouldn't have to reapply, and if you do, it should be a minimal amt, like significantly less than you normally would...


----------



## fivetimestwo (May 24, 2008)

Got my samples earlier today and couldn't wait to try it. I applied my leave-in and some Aveda Hang Straight and then proceeded to blow dry. Once I was done I applied  the SMB in 4 sections (using about a quarter sized amount) and then flat ironed with my maxiglide (no teeth). I began one side of my head with the setting on 6 but turned it to 8 on the opposite side. The side that I used higher heat on looks better but my whole head is still frizz free over 8 hours later! I have never gone this long with straight hair and still enjoyed it. I usually am rocking a ponytail about 3 hours after flat ironing. I think I'm sold I'm going to monitor my hair for the next couple of days though before I buy the full size. *Click **here** for the pics.*


----------



## Soliel185 (May 24, 2008)

Hmm... I got my samples and used 1 1/2 of the vials - I got great results, and when I went to Louisiana my hair didn't revert AT ALL. My roots got alittle curly, but I think it's b/c I didn't coat them with MB like the rest of my hair..

I saw the address on my samples, but didn't realize they were based in Scottsdale, AZ -- that's literally a 15-20 drive from me! I wonder if he has a salon where they use Sabino products..? I might have to check that out!


----------



## CurleeDST (May 24, 2008)

My samples are also on the way and I can totally under Sabino's lesson when it comes to moisture b/c I thought I just had the driest hair EVER b/c no matter what leave-in I use it doesn't work.  Oils seem to end up running down my face somehow even if I do not apply to hairline.  It just does!  STRANGE!  Plus it always sat on my hair, even if applied wet, and when it dried my hair would be oil shiny but hard.  Strangest thing.  I always wanted something to penetrate.

I am going to try SMB as a leave-in when I air dry and with my falt iron (Maxiglide) and see how it does.


----------



## cieramichele (May 25, 2008)

Yeah so...I need a gallon of this. I want this to be the leave in after the leave in to lock in the first leave in...


----------



## ladylibra (May 25, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Ha!  Finally, someone who agrees with me!  I've been thinking for the past several months that "moisturizers" and "moisturizing" was totally over-rated, that none of this stuff _truly_ moisturized but just sat on the hair either making it oily, coated, or if you were really lucky, a bit more supple for a day or two.  I also don't think oils seal in moisture, they are not really waterproof.  Probably the best one for that is the one that hair care boards hate, mineral oil.  But on black hair care boards it's pretty much sacrilege to say such a thing about "moisturizers".  I totally believe him.
> 
> so, I applied nearly a full vial on my towel dried hair today going section by section.  I blow dried.  By the time I got done with that, I was so tired I was not interested in flat ironing. Besides, I had a gorgeous afro and wanted to enjoy it for a while (see avi).  You think if I wait 2 or 3 days I'll have to reapply?



did it take you a longer time to blow dry than normal? (i don't know if you even blow dry enough to notice...  ) MB cut my drying time SIGNIFICANTLY.  i was really surprised, that's the first thing that really made me think they weren't just blowing smoke. 

ITA with what they said about hair being like a sponge... ESPECIALLY mine.  my hair is moisture-hungry, and that's one reason i add honey to my conditioner.  something about honey draws moisture out of the air constantly and it keeps my hair from getting dry and frizzy.  also ladykpnyc said it in one of her vids, certain things work better on dry hair because of that sponge-like behavior hair has.  that's why so many of us benefit from pre-poos.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 25, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> *Yeah so...I need a gallon of this*. I want this to be the leave in after the leave in to lock in the first leave in...


----------



## AKA-Tude (May 25, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Yeah so...I need a gallon of this. I want this to be the leave in after the leave in to lock in the first leave in...


 
*EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CurleeDST (May 25, 2008)

I believe they are in Arizona which is 3 hours behind us.



mohair said:


> I just ordered my sample.  It's like 7pm and they are still picking up the phone???  I was so not expecting that.  I can not wait to try this stuff.


----------



## Isis (May 25, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> Hmm... I got my samples and used 1 1/2 of the vials - I got great results, and when I went to Louisiana my hair didn't revert AT ALL. My roots got alittle curly, but I think it's b/c I didn't coat them with MB like the rest of my hair..
> 
> I saw the address on my samples, but didn't realize they were based in Scottsdale, AZ -- that's literally a 15-20 drive from me! I wonder if he has a salon where they use Sabino products..? I might have to check that out!


That's great! Louisiana is very humid! 
Maybe you can be one of Sabino's hair models.


----------



## Isis (May 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> ...and i said i wasn't going to buy anything else this summer...
> 
> 
> anhywhoo- i wrote sabino and asked some questions and he wrote me back...i gotta love this guy...here's what he said (my questions are in black, his answers in red):
> ...


Thanks for shairng. This is interesting information...:scratchch


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 25, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> *Hey ladies, just wanted to let you know that these are the exact same 2 ingredients in Bumble & Bumble's "Defrizz" silicon serum. I have a bottle that I only used once and I don't plan to use again.*
> *Whoever PM's me first with their mailing address can have it*.


I think back in the thread others and I talked about the amount of product, ratio, is what makes sabino so good. Sabino was compared via video to another product with the same stuff, and turns out sabino came out on tops. I've never tried bumble bumble. I'll stick with my sabino but I'm sure someone here will love to take you up on it!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *I do not recommend moisturizers for hair and never use them on any of my clients and we are in a dry climate, Scottsdale, AZ. Conditioners and moisturizers only hold “on” the hair for 2 to 3 hours. Notice that I stated the word “ON”. Hair is dead and can not be repaired so conditioners do not attach to the hair for any longer than stated above.*
> 
> *Now that you have put a waterproof barrier on that sponge, just like your hair, it will not only lock in the essential moisture in your hair from shampoo to shampoo but it will also lock in the essential proteins from the conditioner allowing your hair to utilize the proteins as a supportive link. Moisture Block also blocks out excess moisture (humidity), again, which causes frizz. So, apply a conditioner and then apply Moisture Block over your hair when towel dried.*
> 
> ​




This is totally interesting... and quite revolutionary. No moisturizing?  Well, I can't talk cuz I don't really moisturize anyway. I just rewash and condition when my hair gets dry. LHCF blasphemy, I know. 

So if I'm reading correctly, Sabino says all you need to do is condition, rinse out, + apply moisture block. No leave-ins, no moisturizers, no nothing? 

I'd like to hear some thoughts about this... Ya'll know how heat is the devil, right?  No heat damage from frequent straightening either?​


----------



## CurleeDST (May 25, 2008)

Right, I hear it is the ratio of the cones that make the difference.  I saw the exact 2 ingredients in Silken Seal by Keracare and tried it - it SUCKED on my hair.  SMB is supposed to be different so my sample is to come very soon and we shall see b/c my hair shows NO MERCY on any product.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (May 25, 2008)

Loving my hair right now!


----------



## ladylibra (May 25, 2008)

alright then.  gave Sabino a try on ALL my hair, then went to work.  we got slammed, i feel like i practically did a work-out. 

MB is the only product that can even attempt to hang with my hair.  anything else would've given me a frizzy puff.  so i'm sold.  no more straightening for awhile though... but i'm glad to find a product that actually DOES something!


----------



## CurleeDST (May 25, 2008)

Sounds like you can also use this product on wash and go's to hold in moisture even if you do not decide to straighten.  Also I was at Aveda last week and the young lady encouraged me to use their Light Elements serum to help to detangle my easily tangled hair.  I would imagine SMB could be used the same way as a detangler since it is a cone product and would provide some form of detangling.  So I plan to use it in both climates on wash and go's as well as when I straighten to see how it works.

My daughter's front of her hair is VERY VERY VERY dry and I used Aveda for 6 months on it (Brilliant Cream, Beautifying Oil and Anti-humectant pomade) and that hasn't stopped it from still being dry and moisturized enough for it to grow.  It is shorter than the rest of her hair.  Before 100% Aveda I used Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer (which I believe is a GREAT moisturizer) and this 100% all natural oil along with their A, D & E cream and her hair was moisturized at first but by the end of the day, after running around outside, the front was dry and frizzy again and dried out.  So I plan to try SMB to see if we can't get her front moisturized all day once and for all!



ladylibra said:


> alright then.  gave Sabino a try on ALL my hair, then went to work.  we got slammed, i feel like i practically did a work-out.
> 
> MB is the only product that can even attempt to hang with my hair.  anything else would've given me a frizzy puff.  so i'm sold.  no more straightening for awhile though... but i'm glad to find a product that actually DOES something!


----------



## FindingMe (May 25, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> alright then. gave Sabino a try on ALL my hair, then went to work. we got slammed, i feel like i practically did a work-out.
> 
> MB is the only product that can even attempt to hang with my hair. anything else would've given me a frizzy puff. so i'm sold. no more straightening for awhile though... but i'm glad to find a product that actually DOES something!


 
so, it kept your WnG hair from getting frizzy/puffy?  when you wear WnG hair or puffs, it normally gets frizzy?


----------



## FindingMe (May 25, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> This is totally interesting... and quite revolutionary. No moisturizing?  *Well, I can't talk cuz I don't really moisturize anyway. I just rewash and condition when my hair gets dry. LHCF blasphemy, I know.*
> 
> So if I'm reading correctly, Sabino says all you need to do is condition, rinse out, + apply moisture block. No leave-ins, no moisturizers, no nothing?
> 
> ...


 
ummm, me,too.    it works for me, too.  when i talked about keeping my hair moisturized with sabino, i meant by the moisturizing poo and con & leave-in's i use when i wash.  i don't use moisturizers either.  i just started using coconut oil ~3 months ago between washes, but i use it mostly for shine, it doesn't seem to add more moisture back into my hair.

i agree, this would be a novel idea, just wash and condition (& maybe a leave-in) and put on MB.  that's it.  style however you want.  then do over again when your hair starts to get dry/show signs of wear...whenever that is for you and your hair...K.I.S.S...i like it...i think i might be on to something for my hair...i would like to think it's _not _supposed to be this hard and/or complicated to take care of our hair...


----------



## ladylibra (May 25, 2008)

CurleeDST said:


> Sounds like you can also use this product on wash and go's to hold in moisture even if you do not decide to straighten.



yep you were right... i wet my hair this morning and made another vid. (will be uploaded soon) 



FindingMe said:


> so, it kept your WnG hair from getting frizzy/puffy?  when you wear WnG hair or puffs, it normally gets frizzy?



no sorry, i was referring to my flat-ironed hair.  it was nice on my WnG today because it limited my shrinkage, but not necessary cuz shrinkage doesn't bother me.  i am gonna try this again on a braidout fro... i LOVE picking out my hair and making it big and fluffy but of course it always shrinks back up.  based on how well it worked for my flat-ironed hair, i think it will work great on stretched styles too.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 25, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> alright then.  gave Sabino a try on ALL my hair, then went to work.  we got slammed, i feel like i practically did a work-out.
> 
> MB is the only product that can even attempt to hang with my hair.  anything else would've given me a frizzy puff.  so i'm sold.  no more straightening for awhile though... but i'm glad to find a product that actually DOES something!



No pics, Ladylibra? You know the deal by now. 

ETA: OK, I see you're already on the game.


----------



## ladylibra (May 25, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> No pics, Ladylibra? You know the deal by now.
> 
> ETA: OK, I see you're already on the game.



LOL dang girl i get no slack with you! 

YouTube is slow in downloading this vid today... i dunno what's up.  but i'm processing as we speak.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 25, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> LOL dang girl i get no slack with you!
> 
> YouTube is slow in downloading this vid today... i dunno what's up.  but i'm processing as we speak.



You know I'm just teasing...


----------



## FindingMe (May 25, 2008)

Ok, ladylibra I just watched the vids.  Thx for posting...  You "sealed" it for meyour hair looked GREAT after work, it was shiny, straight and had movement...

jeez...i said i wasn't going to buy nothing else this summer....

anyhoo..  off to www.sabinohair.com...


----------



## ladylibra (May 25, 2008)

*sighs* well, my vid was too long for YouTube.  so i uploaded it to MySpace.  i hate doing that cuz it takes FOREVER for the vid to become live... wish i had a video editor... erplexed

oh well, coming soon i promise.  i am still playing with my hair, i am not used to it feeling so HEAVY.  i keep thinking it's not dry yet but it's been dry for hours now.  i can tell there is moisture actually locked in to my hair, that's why it feels so heavy.

*FindingMe*, you might be on to something with the wash/condition/MB idea.  i seriously could see that working.  i smell a summer challenge...  i don't know if i could do this AND ayurvedic (am i spelling this right, i keep butchering the word), but if i can find a way to incorporate both i just might do it.

***ETA: okay it's live now  i shouldn't have stalled for so much time during the plopping process, LOL http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=34863709


----------



## senimoni (May 25, 2008)

I'm confused...did you upload the right video...b/c all I see is you washing your face?


----------



## Hair Iam (May 25, 2008)

After reading this thread  I Just had to  purchased mine from Ebay...I'm so excite . I'm traveling to Hampton VA in June and I want my hair to look fierce for the week I'm there. I'm praying SMB will block the heat or  humidity from my salon press. Also if it really  works , I will have solved my girlfriends problem, she sweats out her flat irons within hours. So this would be a God send for her. I'll take it with me to my salon visit on the 20th of June , I'll experiment with it myself on the 14 of June when I do a flatiron  at home.



I"M SO EXCITED AND I JUST CAN"T HIDE IT


----------



## LynnieB (May 25, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> *sighs* well, my vid was too long for YouTube.  so i uploaded it to MySpace.  i hate doing that cuz it takes FOREVER for the vid to become live... wish i had a video editor... erplexed




here's one from Mr. Gates:  (for winders xp) if you're running windows, you probably already have it installed if not, here's the direct link from M$:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/moviemaker2.mspx

this one is rated for experts but it's excellent, it's free and tons of plug-ins to do whatever you want to do with your videos :

http://www.virtualdub.org/index.html


----------



## FindingMe (May 25, 2008)

senimoni said:


> I'm confused...did you upload the right video...b/c all I see is you washing your face?


 
there are 3 other sabino ones on her FOTKI that go through the MB on flat ironed hair...the one you are talking about is the day _after_ her hair was straight and she wet her hair again and this time used MB on WnG hair...she was washing her face and putting on makeup while she plopped her hair and was waiting to reveal it...

"FindingMe, reporting LIVE on the state of ladylibras hair..."


----------



## ladylibra (May 25, 2008)

senimoni said:


> I'm confused...did you upload the right video...b/c all I see is you washing your face?



 sorry i know that was boring... i was plopping to soak up the excess moisture and dry my hair faster.  i washed my face and applied make-up to kill time... 

if the vid downloads fast enough you can just skip to the end, LOL.



LynnieB said:


> here's one from Mr. Gates:  (for winders xp) if you're running windows, you probably already have it installed if not, here's the direct link from M$:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/moviemaker2.mspx
> 
> ...



dang it LynnieB, you know everything!  thank ya!


----------



## senimoni (May 25, 2008)

NP...I was just confused...I watched a few minutes then when you got the the makeup I closed it out...lol.  I'll reload.

Thanks for the links to the other videos.

ETA : Totally nosy question but are you required to wear your hair back or you just choose to?  One of your comments about going back to work and pulling your hair back made me wonder.


----------



## FindingMe (May 25, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> *sighs* well, my vid was too long for YouTube. so i uploaded it to MySpace. i hate doing that cuz it takes FOREVER for the vid to become live... wish i had a video editor... erplexed
> 
> oh well, coming soon i promise. i am still playing with my hair, i am not used to it feeling so HEAVY. *i keep thinking it's not dry yet but it's been dry for hours now. i can tell there is moisture actually locked in to my hair, that's why it feels so heavy.*
> 
> ...


 
thanks for the vids, again...your comments support that whole sponge analogy Sabino had...did you add more MB after you rinsed?

OT: I SOO want your hair...It's R-I-D-I-C-U-L-O-U-S!!!


----------



## ladylibra (May 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> thanks for the vids, again...your comments support that whole sponge analogy Sabino had...did you add more MB after you rinsed?
> 
> OT: I SOO want your hair...It's R-I-D-I-C-U-L-O-U-S!!!



nope i didn't add any more... didn't finger-comb or use any tools... nothing.  just wet my head and plopped.

i watched my vid and i am MAD at the weird shag-mullet i have going on now. erplexed i'm glad i threw out my scissors, i need to stop messing in my hair.  but thanks for the compliments chica!


----------



## KLomax (May 25, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> there are 3 other sabino ones on her FOTKI that go through the MB on flat ironed hair...the one you are talking about is the day _after_ her hair was straight and she wet her hair again and this time used MB on WnG hair...she was washing her face and putting on makeup while she plopped her hair and was waiting to reveal it...
> 
> "*FindingMe, reporting LIVE on the state of ladylibras hair..."*


----------



## anon123 (May 25, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> did it take you a longer time to blow dry than normal? (i don't know if you even blow dry enough to notice...  ) MB cut my drying time SIGNIFICANTLY.  i was really surprised, that's the first thing that really made me think they weren't just blowing smoke.
> 
> ITA with what they said about hair being like a sponge... ESPECIALLY mine.  my hair is moisture-hungry, and that's one reason i add honey to my conditioner.  something about honey draws moisture out of the air constantly and it keeps my hair from getting dry and frizzy.  also ladykpnyc said it in one of her vids, certain things work better on dry hair because of that sponge-like behavior hair has.  that's why so many of us benefit from pre-poos.



Let's see.  My hair was in 13 sections when I started blow drying.  Each section I could get dry to mostly dry in less than 2 minutes.  Hmm, come to think of it, I think that is faster than usual, though I don't blow dry much anymore so it's hard to remember.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 25, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> This is totally interesting... and quite revolutionary. No moisturizing?  Well, I can't talk cuz I don't really moisturize anyway. I just rewash and condition when my hair gets dry. LHCF blasphemy, I know.
> 
> So if I'm reading correctly, Sabino says all you need to do is condition, rinse out, + apply moisture block. No leave-ins, no moisturizers, no nothing?
> 
> ...


Technically I still think it's moisturizing as you leave in conditioner in his recommendation. Then you use his MB as a seal.


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 26, 2008)

Opps I forgot to update my results with the SMB. After 6 days it held up great! Here are some pics after six days of being hot, raining, exercising and house work etc. I'll be including this into my regimen especially when I heat style. I'm wondering if this would be effective when doing rollersets?



 



Notice the Back of the hair is puffy? That's the part where I did not apply SMB. I only used it on the front half of my hair and it held up well.


----------



## napgurl (May 26, 2008)

My samples are on the way.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 26, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Technically I still think it's moisturizing as you leave in conditioner in his recommendation. Then you use his MB as a seal.



OK. I got you. So you don't rinse out the conditioner? I do this sometimes on my wash-n-go hair... Hmmm........


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 26, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> thanks for the vids, again...your comments support that whole sponge analogy Sabino had...did you add more MB after you rinsed?
> 
> OT: I SOO want your hair...It's R-I-D-I-C-U-L-O-U-S!!!



I think I want your hair too, LL. 

My hair looks like that when it's slightly texturized. Your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## anon123 (May 26, 2008)

So, I flat ironed today.  Ummm, I don't think we'll be able to tell if this Moisture Block is going to help with reversion because my "straightened" hair came out like this:





And I promise you 10 times over, this picture does not fully convey the HUGENESS of my hair.  It is bigger than my head.  It rests near the outside of my shoulders, so put your hands there and see what I mean.  I can't remember the last time I saw anybody walking around with hair this big, or if I ever have.  Is this a taste of what it's like to be Lynnie on a regular basis?  So, yeah, not actually straight.  I was sure if I got an expensive fancy flat iron it would work.  I blow dried with the MB 2 days ago and enjoyed my blow out afro, which was not as big as this.  This morning I spent 2 HOURS (!!!) flat ironing small section by small section.  I got a Solia and flat ironed on 370.  I actually applied Chi Silk Infusion to each section, too.  Maybe it wasn't hot enough, maybe there's too much heat protectant, but then again, I've never been able to get my hair straight with a flat iron.  Ah well.  I'll just tell myself "big hair is sexy"


----------



## JLove74 (May 26, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> So, I flat ironed today.  Ummm, I don't think we'll be able to tell if this Moisture Block is going to help with reversion because my "straightened" hair came out like this:



did you air dry your hair?


----------



## Country gal (May 26, 2008)

bumping so I can read later on.


----------



## anon123 (May 26, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> did you air dry your hair?



No, blow dried 2 days before which gave me the afro in my avi.


----------



## LynnieB (May 26, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> No, blow dried 2 days before which gave me the afro in my avi.



Looks like a big beautiful blow out to me mwedzi.

if you were looking for that re.laxed look (shhhh....), i might be the technique you used, not high enough heat or that particular flatiron.

i like it!!  

now, what i'm thinking is that you won't get the typical shrinkage that you'd normally get.


----------



## FindingMe (May 26, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> So, I flat ironed today. Ummm, I don't think we'll be able to tell if this Moisture Block is going to help with reversion because my "straightened" hair came out like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
well, whatever you did it came out *FABULOUS*!!!  Girl, that's some beautiful herr right therr!!!

Maybe you should have skipped the Chi Silk Infusion and just used the MB on the hair to get a true test.  Maybe the two counter each other in a way that's not as effective?  Also, he said to turn the iron up to at least 400.  I know that's a lot of heat, but maybe you could do it on a small test section to see if it damages your hair?  IDK


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (May 26, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> No, blow dried 2 days before which gave me the afro in my avi.


*
My gosh! I hope you don't straighten your hair often because you'd have hell trying to get that hair looking straight.erplexed


But, hey! Thats a good thing.

If Sabino works on all that hair you have then its a grade-A product.
*


----------



## ladylibra (May 26, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> So, I flat ironed today.  Ummm, I don't think we'll be able to tell if this Moisture Block is going to help with reversion because my "straightened" hair came out like this:



*jaw drops to the floor*

you are not my friend anymore 







okay i'm over the jealousy now.  good googly-moogly that is gorgeous though.  i do think your hair just doesn't like flat irons... but i don't wanna press you to hot comb it (look at that, made a pun  ) because they scare me... i'd hate for you to damage that lovely mane. 

definitely let me know how your hair style holds up to shrinkage... if it works well for you i'm doing a blowout and stealing your look


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 27, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> So, I flat ironed today. Ummm, I don't think we'll be able to tell if this Moisture Block is going to help with reversion because my "straightened" hair came out like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big hair is sexy. However, you don't need Chi. chi is getting in the way of the MB. Just apply the MB as a heat protectant. Make sure to concentrate on roots and ends, and distribute it through with a denman brush, or other means. Then press each section. I have big hair (not as big as yours but big notheless and it totally looks relaxed with the MB). Don't give up.  It takes time for some of us to get the right combo. As thick as your hair is I'm thinking more MB, no Chi. Also if you wanna rock a Diana, rock a Diana!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 27, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> well, whatever you did it came out *FABULOUS*!!! Girl, that's some beautiful herr right therr!!!
> 
> Maybe you should have skipped the Chi Silk Infusion and just used the MB on the hair to get a true test. Maybe the two counter each other in a way that's not as effective? Also, he said to turn the iron up to at least 400. I know that's a lot of heat, but maybe you could do it on a small test section to see if it damages your hair? IDK


Make sure if you're using higher heat to really distribute the MB from roots to ends so it can protect it. I've been checking my ends as I flat iron once a week and they're just like usual, with no split ends. I dc every week so that may be why too, but I also believe the sabino is really protecting it.  Also make sure to concentrate MB at the ends too for added protection like I do.  Most of my mb is at the ends and roots, and then a little more throughout hair, then I use my denman to distribute it. Tip: I always have more at roots and ends though. By the way I'm also a natural.


----------



## anon123 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks everybody.    (LL and FM, stop it!  ) I do still like the result. Someone followed me in her car in the supermarket parking lot today to ask what I use on my hair. I didn't really know what to tell her, but once I said flat iron she seemed to understand a bit more.

Thanks Luckiest, Bravenewgirl and FindingMe.   Next time I will just try the Moisture Block. I'm ready to buy it just from what he said about the whole moisturizer thing.  I'm afraid to go hotter, though.  I already saw a little smoke, smoke scares me.  But if I want to add _more_ MB, I'll definitely have to buy it because I used basically a whole sample vial on just this.

I should say that when I did it before with just oil (pre hair care boards, so probably mineral oil) and with a cheap iron, it came out just the same.

Lynnie, I didn't want the relaxed look exactly, but like a light press.  But LL, you're right, a real press with a pressing comb will get it straight.  But I can't take the hot comb any more.  It hurts sooooo much.  It's like torture. :whipped::sandm: (yes! I finally get to use those smileys!)

I'm keeping it banded each night so we'll see.  I don't recall ever having a problem with reversion when I got my hair pressed, but that was when I was essentially living in a desert.  Summer time in Chicago is different.  I really hope it can last for the week.


----------



## MissRissa (May 27, 2008)

ok ladies, I think we need some experiments for some wash n go's.  When I wash n go, I usually use like 7-8 products on my hair. I wash or cowash, condition, use a liquid leave in for detangling, sometimes a spray leave in, use a creamy leave in to moisturize, use a anti frizz, then seal with some oil, sometimes add a little gel.  Now if I only have to use 3-4 this will be a blessing for my wallet.  

Is he suggesting we wash, condition, mb, air dry and thats it?  or wash, condition, leave in, mb, air dry?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 27, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> ok ladies, I think we need some experiments for some wash n go's. When I wash n go, I usually use like 7-8 products on my hair. I wash or cowash, condition, use a liquid leave in for detangling, sometimes a spray leave in, use a creamy leave in to moisturize, use a anti frizz, then seal with some oil, sometimes add a little gel. Now if I only have to use 3-4 this will be a blessing for my wallet.
> 
> Is he suggesting we wash, condition, mb, air dry and thats it? or wash, condition, leave in, mb, air dry?


I'd say you could still do your leave in and creamy leave in (he just wants it replaced with a conditioner) you wouldn't need an anti frizz or oil if you don't want as MB  could seal everything. I still do my own version I emailed him and he was okay with it.
I wash, condition (sometimes oil rinse before condition), dc, and then rinse. Then I leave a moisturizing conditioner (not leave in pure conditioner) in my hair and brush from root to tip with denman (after detangling first w/ comb) to distribute conditioner. I sometimes add a little amla and olive creme (dime size) and coconut oil (tiny), then I apply my Moisture Block. It will lock in all moisture until the next wash.

What he really suggests is this: wash (condition like you usually do), then leave in some of your conditioner and apply moisture block to lock it in. 

Either way you don't need anti frizz as the product gets rid of frizz, protects from reversion, and protects from heat. (I don't know how you dry)

Also let go of the gel.


----------



## ladylibra (May 27, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> ok ladies, I think we need some experiments for some wash n go's.  When I wash n go, I usually use like 7-8 products on my hair. I wash or cowash, condition, use a liquid leave in for detangling, sometimes a spray leave in, use a creamy leave in to moisturize, use a anti frizz, then seal with some oil, sometimes add a little gel.  Now if I only have to use 3-4 this will be a blessing for my wallet.
> 
> Is he suggesting we wash, condition, mb, air dry and thats it?  or wash, condition, leave in, mb, air dry?



dang girl that is not wash and go!  i think MB will definitely help you out, just let it lock in whatever moisturizer you like and airdry or blowdry.


----------



## MissRissa (May 27, 2008)

LOL its really not as intricate as it seems and it only takes a couple of minutes to comb all that through.  but between my staples and my pjism, i mean i need a part time just to afford my products.  Plus thats build up galore so I have to clarify every 2 weeks.


----------



## Nita81 (May 28, 2008)

I used 1 of my samples yesterday. I applied MB to dry hair after using my moisturizers to seal in. Then I used my flatiron(temp 320). I saw a little smoke(never witnessed smoke at this temp before). It was humid today and my hair DID NOT revert!!!! I'm very pleased...I'm waiting on my full sized bottle this week.


----------



## jenteel (May 28, 2008)

u guys sold me!
im purchasing right now

thanks ladylibra for the detailed videos and all of u who posted results
i go 2 miami alot so hopefully this works!


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 28, 2008)

Does this staff work as a heat protectant?


----------



## ladylibra (May 28, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Does this staff work as a heat protectant?



yeppers


----------



## ladylibra (May 28, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> LOL its really not as intricate as it seems and it only takes a couple of minutes to comb all that through.  but between my staples and my pjism, i mean i need a part time just to afford my products.  Plus thats build up galore so I have to clarify every 2 weeks.



i went back and read your post, okay really it's not as bad as it sounded the first time.  but i know what you mean about the price of those products adding up... if i was to buy all the stuff i _really_ want i'd need to be working a 3rd job!


----------



## IntoMyhair (May 28, 2008)

This stuff is a keeper i want some more. I used it on my daughters flat iron for her party saturday. She sweats beads of sweat every night. No reversion. On monday we went to Sixflags her hair got soaked. She went on that boot ride that splashes the people on the bridge and soaks the people in the boat. NO No reversion at all. I also used it on my hair and it was just as good though i did not get wet.


----------



## ladylibra (May 28, 2008)

IntoMyhair said:


> This stuff is a keeper i want some more. I used it on my daughters flat iron for her party saturday. She sweats beads of sweat every night. No reversion. On monday we went to Sixflags her hair got soaked. She went on that boot ride that splashes the people on the bridge and soaks the people in the boat. NO No reversion at all. I also used it on my hair and it was just as good though i did not get wet.



is your daughter natural?  i'm jealous, my hair goes back to coily when i get it wet. erplexed but it doesn't shrink as much with the MB on it.


----------



## Eisani (May 28, 2008)

I just double-checked the price, and it's not as bad as I thought. I don't know where I got $38 for 3 oz. from. Maybe something else I was looking at. Anyhoo, I need to order today since my buy nothing challenge starts on Sunday. I still can't believe the results. I'm seriously going to have to force myself to CW in the a.m. Water hasn't touched my hair since Saturday . The 3rd pic in my siggy was taken 2 days after using SMB and being outside 3 days in a row in high humidity.


----------



## JustKiya (May 28, 2008)

Interesting....... I'm wondering, since it seems to reduce shrinkage - that might be a fabulous way for me to keep my ends untangled - hrrrm. I might need to scoop up a free sample, I think.


----------



## IntoMyhair (May 28, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> is your daughter natural? i'm jealous, my hair goes back to coily when i get it wet. erplexed but it doesn't shrink as much with the MB on it.


 

Yes girl she is now 5 years old. I have pics in my fotki of her hair after i have washed it. It is shrink city.

http://members.fotki.com/Jusclaandus/

My album is open but not updated. Her pics are in the fresh wash no product folder.


----------



## ladylibra (May 28, 2008)

IntoMyhair said:


> Yes girl she is now 5 years old. I have pics in my fotki of her hair after i have washed it. It is shrink city.
> 
> http://members.fotki.com/Jusclaandus/
> 
> My album is open but not updated. Her pics are in the fresh wash no product folder.



okay i am MAD cuz her hair looks like mine and yet hers didn't revert when wet!  her hair doesn't look quite as thick as mine, so i dunno.  maybe her strands aren't as thick and resistant as mine or something.

she's a cutie though!  keep up the good work on her hair mama!


----------



## IntoMyhair (May 28, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> okay i am MAD cuz her hair looks like mine and yet hers didn't revert when wet!  her hair doesn't look quite as thick as mine, so i dunno. maybe her strands aren't as thick and resistant as mine or something.
> 
> she's a cutie though!  keep up the good work on her hair mama!


 
Thank you i will try my best. lol i almost don't want to wash it. It's in 1 ponytail that still looks good. I could never get her hair to look neat in 1 ponytail. There are no frizzy edges or anything. To bad i have to wash it . She does have fly aways. Back to reality


----------



## Mook's hair (May 28, 2008)

My Aunt gave me a full size bottle of Sabino.

I haven't flat ironed since October but I was so excited I decided to use the Sabino.

**I didn't like it**

I will give it one more try though. Here's what I did.

I clarified and DC'd with Silicon Mix.

Added some sabino on my wet hair and lightly blow dried my hair. and trimmed an inch.
Then I added some sabino as I flat ironed with my Chi iron.

My hair looks shiny and yes it did get straight but, it doesn't feel silky at all, it feels stiff and tangley. It also reverted right away when I washed my face. I think I like Chi Silk better. But I will definitely give Sabino one more try before I make a final decision.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 28, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Interesting....... I'm wondering, since it seems to reduce shrinkage - that might be a fabulous way for me to keep my ends untangled - hrrrm. I might need to scoop up a free sample, I think.


uh yeah! That's my favorite part. I didn't think about that until you mentioned it but my ends stay straight and shiny and frizz free and untangled. As I'm a  natural, I'm not having any knotting issues.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 28, 2008)

Nita81 said:


> I used 1 of my samples yesterday. I applied MB to dry hair after using my moisturizers to seal in. Then I used my flatiron(temp 320). I saw a little smoke(never witnessed smoke at this temp before). It was humid today and my hair DID NOT revert!!!! I'm very pleased...I'm waiting on my full sized bottle this week.


smoke is from product, which is why you never saw smoke before at that temperature. I think it's somewhere in this thread, in one of the replys that people posted from Victor sabino.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 28, 2008)

Mook's hair said:


> My Aunt gave me a full size bottle of Sabino.
> 
> I haven't flat ironed since October but I was so excited I decided to use the Sabino.
> 
> ...


You didn't seem to leave in any conditioner. Victor sabino even says to do that. You leave in some of your conditioner, and distribute it through the hair, then apply moisture block.  Also have you used silicon mix before? I bought some and I think it has mineral oil in it. I'll have to check, but I am not a fan of mineral.  Either way, just adding some moisturizing (non protein conditioner) to your hair and leaving it in (as per his instructions in the three page manual) should make it feel better. Focus Sabino on roots (so they won't revert) and ends. Then a little more throughout, then brush through to distribute evenly w/ a denman (or some similar item for distributing).


----------



## CurleeDST (May 28, 2008)

I received my product and tried it on my natural hair.  I co-washed my hair today and then applied some leave-in.  I then let the water soak up the excess and then applied Sabino MB.  My hair is very soft even after getting dry.  My hair was fluffy as I let it air dry.  My curls were not clumped together and I would consider my hair frizzy b/c it was big and fluffy.  But it was shiny and soft and normally by the end of the day - my hair is a little crunchy whether I use product or not bc of the moisture evaporation.

I can't wait to try this stuff on a blow dry and flat iron.  I am just being lazy and a wee bit tired to try it at this time but maybe this weekend.


----------



## fluffylocks (May 28, 2008)

Do you think they have any more samples?


----------



## MzLady78 (May 28, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> Do you think they have any more samples?


 
I was wondering the same thing. 

I didn't get a pop up window when I went to the site.


----------



## bellalouise (May 28, 2008)

This stuff is the BOMB!  I attended church on Sunday, and there was no air conditioner.  I live in Dallas Texas, so it was about 99 degrees.  I am natural and I straighten my hair.  I had no reversion.  All of my curls fell, but my hair did not revert.  I was got caught in the rain yesterday, my curls fell, but my hair is still straight.   This is GOD-SENT.  :notworthy


----------



## FindingMe (May 29, 2008)

MzLady78 said:


> I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> I didn't get a pop up window when I went to the site.


 
I didn't either, but I emailed them and told them we had been talking about it seriously on LHCF and they were happy to send samples (_and_ Sabino himself was answering all my personal questions and emails)


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 29, 2008)

bellalouise said:


> This stuff is the BOMB!  I attended church on Sunday, and there was no air conditioner.  I live in Dallas Texas, so it was about 99 degrees.  I am natural and I straighten my hair.  I had no reversion.  All of my curls fell, but my hair did not revert.  I was got caught in the rain yesterday, my curls fell, but my hair is still straight.   This is GOD-SENT.  :notworthy



Wow, that sounds AMAZING that it held up so well!!!!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 29, 2008)

I got my free samples in the mail today. *doing cabbage patch*

I will probably test them out at some point this weekend.


----------



## Mook's hair (May 29, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> You didn't seem to leave in any conditioner. Victor sabino even says to do that. You leave in some of your conditioner, and distribute it through the hair, then apply moisture block.  Also have you used silicon mix before? I bought some and I think it has mineral oil in it. I'll have to check, but I am not a fan of mineral.  Either way, just adding some moisturizing (non protein conditioner) to your hair and leaving it in (as per his instructions in the three page manual) should make it feel better. Focus Sabino on roots (so they won't revert) and ends. Then a little more throughout, then brush through to distribute evenly w/ a denman (or some similar item for distributing).




Woops, I forgot the step where I added some Giovanni Direct leave-in conditioner. Yes, I have used Silicon Mix many times. But I don't think I ever used it and then used my Chi iron, that is why I think that I need to use a different conditioner when I try the sabino again.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Bublin (May 29, 2008)

Urrrrgggh....i can't wait any longer.....

I ordered mine nearly 2 weeks ago.

Has anyone ordered from overseas and how long did it take?


----------



## Princess4real (May 29, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I got my free samples in the mail today. *doing cabbage patch*
> 
> I will probably test them out at some point this weekend.


 
Hurry up and take one for the team! I got my samples, but you go first so you can let a sister know. It doesn't make sense for both of our hair to become damaged. j/k


----------



## MzLady78 (May 29, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I didn't either, but I emailed them and told them we had been talking about it seriously on LHCF and they were happy to send samples (_and_ Sabino himself was answering all my personal questions and emails)


 
Okay, thanks! 

I will definitely shoot them an email!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 29, 2008)

Mook's hair said:


> Woops, I forgot the step where I added some Giovanni Direct leave-in conditioner. Yes, I have used Silicon Mix many times. But I don't think I ever used it and then used my Chi iron, that is why I think that I need to use a different conditioner when I try the sabino again.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.


No problem.  My leave in is a pure conditioner, not a leave-in conditioner. It's thicker. It's the one from shescentit.com avocado conditioner. I think any conditioner will do but I prefer moisturizing conditioner for this last step (one without protein). I take a couple quarter size amounts (depending on length and thickness) and apply it like a leave in. My hair comes out soft and smooth!  Most definitely it feels moisturized. Which ever conditioner you find, you might want to use it as a leave in (instead of or with your Giovanni Direct leave-in)


----------



## FindingMe (May 29, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I got my free samples in the mail today. *doing cabbage patch*
> 
> I will probably test them out at some point this weekend.


 
How 'bout the Post Office took my samples out of my envelope?  There was a small slit in the envelope and the little plastic bag had been neatly cut at the bottom.erplexed  I guess they thought I was distributing/receiving crack via US postal Service....

but they did still send me the envelope, flyer and small plastic bag the vials were originally in...  WTH?


----------



## MzLady78 (May 29, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> How 'bout the Post Office took my samples out of my envelope? There was a small slit in the envelope and the little plastic bag had been neatly cut at the bottom.erplexed I guess they thought I was distributing/receiving crack via US postal Service....
> 
> but they did still send me the envelope, flyer and small plastic bag the vials were originally in... WTH?


 

Oh shyt!!!! 

Wow..........


----------



## PittiPat (May 29, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> How 'bout the Post Office took my samples out of my envelope?  There was a small slit in the envelope and the little plastic bag had been neatly cut at the bottom.erplexed  I guess they thought I was distributing/receiving crack via US postal Service....
> 
> but they did still send me the envelope, flyer and small plastic bag the vials were originally in...  WTH?



Wow, so sorry to hear that. I received mine with the envelope opened.  What’s up with that?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 29, 2008)

PittiPat said:


> Wow, so sorry to hear that. I received mine with the envelope opened. What’s up with that?


One of mine was open with a post offiice stick on it to seal it back shut... Hmmmm


----------



## ladylibra (May 29, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> How 'bout the Post Office took my samples out of my envelope?  There was a small slit in the envelope and the little plastic bag had been neatly cut at the bottom.erplexed  I guess they thought I was distributing/receiving crack via US postal Service....
> 
> but they did still send me the envelope, flyer and small plastic bag the vials were originally in...  WTH?



aw hayle naw  i'd call up and complain.


----------



## Ms. Analeise (May 29, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> aw hayle naw  i'd call up and complain.




One of my plastic packets was slit,too. But, I still had both vials.


----------



## KLomax (May 29, 2008)

Last night I henna'd/2 CW/Used Alter Ego as DC & leave in/MB then blow dried/flat iron....I wrapped hair over night. My hair is not as straight as I'd like....but I did use a cheapie flat iron...I need to invest in a good (hot ) flat iron....anyway I bumped the ends which lasted for 5 minutes . It's still straight but( I can feel my roots sweatin') but it will *not* hold a curl. I think I will get better results if I rollerset first then flat iron. 

I did notice my hair feels "heavier" than normal. I can actually feel the weight of my hair on my head. My hair usually feels feather light as it is thin & fine.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 29, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> How 'bout the Post Office took my samples out of my envelope?  There was a small slit in the envelope and the little plastic bag had been neatly cut at the bottom.erplexed  I guess they thought I was distributing/receiving crack via US postal Service....
> 
> but they did still send me the envelope, flyer and small plastic bag the vials were originally in...  WTH?



They did what?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 29, 2008)

'Nother question:

The directions say to flat iron at 400 degrees... Well, what if your flat iron only has number settings and not degree settings. I have a maxiglide, by the way. How far do you think I should turn it up?


----------



## FindingMe (May 29, 2008)

MzLady78 said:


> Oh shyt!!!!
> 
> Wow..........


 
..._exactly_...


----------



## FindingMe (May 29, 2008)

egan26 said:


> One of my plastic packets was slit,too. But, I still had both vials.


 
maybe it postal procedure...mine came in a letter envelope, maybe that was it?  dunno...i guess they wanted to see exactly what it was before distributing through the mail...we are living with terrorist threats....i guess it's no worse than taking off your shoes at the airport and putting your "no more than 3oz" liquids in a ziploc...erplexed


----------



## ladylibra (May 29, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> 'Nother question:
> 
> The directions say to flat iron at 400 degrees... Well, what if your flat iron only has number settings and not degree settings. I have a maxiglide, by the way. How far do you think I should turn it up?



i think it worked the same on low and high temps for me... i say do what works for your hair.


----------



## ladylibra (May 29, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> maybe it postal procedure...mine came in a letter envelope, maybe that was it?  dunno...i guess they wanted to see exactly what it was before distributing through the mail...we are living with terrorist threats....i guess it's no worse than taking off your shoes at the airport and putting your "no more than 3oz" liquids in a ziploc...erplexed



mine came in a letter envelope too.  but at least they warn you at the airport... last i checked, in the U.S. you don't just pry thru people's mail...


----------



## FindingMe (May 29, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> mine came in a letter envelope too. but at least they warn you at the airport... *last i checked, in the U.S. you don't just pry thru people's mail...*


 
i kno-, right?  i think it's a federal offense for everyone except the government...

they better be glad i was expecting a real bottle anyway or there wudda been hell to pay, i tell ya...hell to pay...


----------



## napgurl (May 29, 2008)

I sent Sabino a email on Friday night and my samples came on Tuesday.  I'm planning on using sample on Saturday . . . I can't wait.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 30, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> No problem.  My leave in is a pure conditioner, not a leave-in conditioner. It's thicker. It's the one from shescentit.com avocado conditioner. I think any conditioner will do but I prefer moisturizing conditioner for this last step (one without protein). I take a couple quarter size amounts (depending on length and thickness) and apply it like a leave in. My hair comes out soft and smooth!  Most definitely it feels moisturized. Which ever conditioner you find, you might want to use it as a leave in (instead of or with your Giovanni Direct leave-in)


i used GD followed with MB then banded my hair and half air-dried/half bonnet dried and it came out great. nice and soft and very moisturized.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 30, 2008)

I couldn't wait to try it out.  My review: Well, let's just say that I'm about to order a full size now. I have never experienced anything like this... My hair is straight, swingy, and feels uber moisturized. This is after a blow dry + flat iron. 

What I did: I've been sporting a WnG, so I cowashed with Suave Humectant, detangled with my Denman brush to get rid of a few days worth of shed hair, and to prepare for the blow dry I left in a couple of squirts of Suave Humectant. Afterwards, I followed the instructions and applied the first vial throughout the length of my hair.

I started blowdrying and realized how straight my hair had gotten already and it had a silky feel to it. That never happens. I think someone mentioned that their hair dried faster with SMB. I noticed that too. 

I used most of the second vial of SMB to apply to my roots (those tend to revert the quickest ) before I went through with my Maxiglide. 


I saw absolutely ZERO breakage during this process. My hair is straight and it has never felt so moisturized to the touch after heat styling. As far as I'm concerned, SMB is a keeper. Let's see what my hair looks like in the morning .

I've got lots of pics. You can check them out in my fotki. http://public.fotki.com/kiaria/super-hair-growout/year-two/sabino-moisture-blo/

Previews:

Freshly washed hair





Blowdried hair





Halfway done





Finished product


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 30, 2008)

Well - I did my coconut& lime treat and steam tonight..... I used all my leave ins - then took SMB and placed on the length of my hair - and I am allowing it to air dry overnight. I hope that my Flat iron comes out well in the morning.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 30, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Well - I did my coconut& lime treat and steam tonight..... I used all my leave ins - then took SMB and placed on the length of my hair - and I am allowing it to air dry overnight. I hope that my Flat iron comes out well in the morning.



Good luck, samantha! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 30, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Good luck, samantha! Let us know how it turns out.


 

I will for sure! I was watching the Laker Game - and my hubby would have killed me if I had turned on any blow dryer..... ...So I figured I would just go to bed and hook it up in the AM.....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 30, 2008)

*update: *

Ladies - Sabino is the stuff of legend. 

Last night - I used the product after using my homemade leave in, using a quarter amount and re-twisted each section - allowing it to airdry overnight. 
What a wonderful thing to wake up to. Moisturized, soft with nice curls....No puff, no dryness. This stuff will fix those - "wow my hair feels weird" issues. 


I don't even want to Flat iron now. 

WHOA. I took pics and will post them later. Just wanted to update.
I am not afraid of Braid outs now!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 30, 2008)

OK, it's morning time, and my hair still feels incredible. Still silky-feeling, moist, and no roots reversion thus far. I pincurled my hair last night and now it's nice and bouncy. 

Also to update on how it feels.... I'm usually very heavy handed with products but I tried to apply lightly. Someone commented earlier that it looks heavy and greasy... Well, my hair doesn't feel greasy at all. 

I ordered the full-sized bottle. I'm going home to Florida week after next - and ya'll already know what that humidity is like on the daily.  That will be the ultimate test for me. If it doesn't revert under those circumstances, then I'm a customer for life.


----------



## FindingMe (May 30, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I couldn't wait to try it out.  My review: Well, let's just say that I'm about to order a full size now. I have never experienced anything like this... My hair is straight, swingy, and feels uber moisturized. This is after a blow dry + flat iron.
> 
> What I did: I've been sporting a WnG, so I cowashed with Suave Humectant, detangled with my Denman brush to get rid of a few days worth of shed hair, and to prepare for the blow dry I left in a couple of squirts of Suave Humectant. Afterwards, I followed the instructions and applied the first vial throughout the length of my hair.
> 
> ...


 

OMG, SB!!!  Your hair looks BEAUTIFUL!!!  So silky and smooth!  How high did you end up turning the flat iron?  Did you see smoke?  Have to go over your hair section more than once?

:trampolin I'm so excited!  I just got mine today and I plan on doing a rollerset.  i guess with no heat this week bc I am in the 4 month no heat challenge (if it helps my hair to dry faster, i'll be satisfied with that)...although i do get three heat passes and i only need 2 of them for a wedding and bridal shower, so i might try to do with the heat next week...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 30, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> OMG, SB!!!  Your hair looks BEAUTIFUL!!!  So silky and smooth!  How high did you end up turning the flat iron?  Did you see smoke?  Have to go over your hair section more than once?
> 
> :trampolin I'm so excited!  I just got mine today and I plan on doing a rollerset.  i guess with no heat this week bc I am in the 4 month no heat challenge (if it helps my hair to dry faster, i'll be satisfied with that)...although i do get three heat passes and i only need 2 of them for a wedding and bridal shower, so i might try to do with the heat next week...



Thank you FindingME!!! Girl, I still haven't ordered my steamer, but I can just imagine what this stuff will feel like after a steam treatment. Just luscious...  

I turned the dial up to 5 on my Maxiglide. It goes all the way up to 10, but I've never used it that high. I like the steam, so I usually use it on 5, and that's what I did this time. My roots didn't get as straight as I would have liked, but whatever, I was afraid of burning up my hair.

And nope, didn't see any smoke, but I wondered if that had anything to do with the steam function of the Maxiglide, maybe it interfered with the smoking... Although I think I would have freaked out if I saw smoke coming from my hair.  And I only had to go over each section one time.

I'm still very, very happy with my hair right now. IMO, it does what it says: locks in moisture. My hair is soft, silky, infinitely touchable, and zero breakage. Can you tell I love it?


----------



## donewit-it (May 30, 2008)

How long did it take to get your product  I ordered mine on Friday. and today is the Friday after.  Wuz up?  Even though, I plan to straighten in two weeks, I want it NOW!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 30, 2008)

OMG ladies......
I am posting pics in my fotki later....

OMG!


----------



## STLCoverGirl (May 30, 2008)

Ok, I am just going to order this product right now.  I hope it works, I can't do anything with my hair lately b/c of humidity.  I am sooo excited!!!!


----------



## FindingMe (May 30, 2008)

donewit-it said:


> How long did it take to get your product I ordered mine on Friday. and today is the Friday after. Wuz up? Even though, I plan to straighten in two weeks, I want it NOW!


 
3 days at the most for purchased product.  i have heard some folks with slightly longer time (~4-5 dyas) for samples but it could be post office as well (they stole mine...)...if purchased product, i would definitely send an email to check.  diane is fast with sending out product...


----------



## anon123 (May 30, 2008)

Okay, I am back.  Remember that my hair didn't get straight with the flat iron and that I added Chi silk infusion, too.  So it's Friday and I did it on Monday.  My hair looked pretty much the same (minimal shrinkage) for most of the week.  Yesterday I got tired of my enormous cloud and thought I'd twist it up "right quick" into big twists so I could wear the twist out for a couple days.  I did one row of 4 big twists in the back and I was like "I don't want to do this".  But I applied a water based leave in because my hair was dry and I can't really manipulate it dry; it won't separate from itself.  So I twisted those 4 twists up with Oyin Olive Conditioner and Detangler.  Today I put all my hair in a clip except that last row, which I untwisted and let hang down.  In the case of Oyin vs. Sabino, I think Oyin wins.  My hair slowly poofed up throughout the day.  Probably also because it was just a small amount of hair allowed it to do that, too.  So, basically, the jury is still out for me.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 31, 2008)

Ladies..... This stuff works. PERIOD.

here are pics.... I used only SMB.... I never ever do that.


http://public.fotki.com/samanthajones67/2008-hair-progress/may-2008/

If you want to see - ( does not look loike many are interested....) PM me.
 LIFE is WONDERFUL WITH SABINO!


----------



## JustKiya (May 31, 2008)

Oh, that's LOVELY Sam!!! Wow!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (May 31, 2008)

I ordered some weds and it came yesterday. I'm going to give it to my stylist to try out on tuesday.


----------



## donewit-it (May 31, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> I ordered some weds and it came yesterday. I'm going to give it to my stylist to try out on tuesday.



Why is mine taking so long?  Seven days so far


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 31, 2008)

donewit-it said:


> Why is mine taking so long? Seven days so far


email them to check. Maybe yours got lost in the mail. I was reading somewhere that people weren't able to get to the pop up also. Somewhere in this long thread. They don't have it anymore because of youtubers. If you still want a sample, you click the contact us button and email a request, with name, address, where you heard about it and they'll send it out. Either that or just name, address, but you're going to get an email asking where you heard about it anyways from them, as I think they're keeping track now. I emailed Victor Sabino and he said they were thinking of giving us a discount, so that's why they keep track to see how many are purchasing, etc. So anyways I thought I should add about the sample thing in case someone else wants to know. You can also call them.  
By the way you can call them about the lost sample too. They're really cool. I'm sure they'll accommodate you. I've already bought two bottles, my mom took one of mine, so I had to get another asap! How dare she!  I knew it was coming because she kept asking what I was doing to my hair, and the next thing I knew  she was in the bathroom (she's pushy but loving) and she smiled at me and stuffed it in her purse.  (can you believe that!)  So I had to do it ! I had to order another!


----------



## JustKiya (May 31, 2008)

I just emailed them for a sample - and I'm getting some of the C4CH, too.  If the moisture lock can keep my ends unshrunk enough to stay detangled, I might actually want to try a wash & go.....


----------



## Vshanell (May 31, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Ladies..... This stuff works. PERIOD.
> 
> here are pics.... I used only SMB.... I never ever do that.
> 
> ...


I'm interested!  I read almost this whole thread the other day.  I can't believe I missed it for so long.  I'm glad I found my way in here.  

Before I found the thread I say LadyLibra's videos and I looked at them but I had no clue what she was using, lol.  

My samples came yesterday, whoo hoo!  I will give this a true test when it gets good and humid here which it pretty much is now.  I'm scared to death though.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 31, 2008)

It's day two for me. Some of my hair got wet when I was in the shower last night. But it's still straight. No frizz, no reversion whatsoever. 

On another note, some of my roots have reverted. Well, actually on the side that I did last and was trying to preserve the rest of my sample and didn't "base" the roots really well. The hair in the back of my head is reversion free. 

Still two thumbs up from me.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 1, 2008)

donewit-it said:


> Why is mine taking so long?  Seven days so far



I didn't order directly from Sabino. I ordered from another online Beauty Supply.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 1, 2008)

Girls- Day 3..... I went to six Flags Magic mountain yesterday - and while in line - THE MISTERS CAME ON - I mean some serious misting.......mist was everywhere.... and in Line - there is no escape.....


 Girls.....
I had *no reversion....* I have pics.... It is an amazing product.... *BTW - Black women in line were running for the exits, running for cover, running for plastic bags.............relaxed and nappy heads*,and I had no cover at all ... nothing would save me......but - I did not have to run!!! It was the perfect uninentional experiment!

Sabino works. period....


----------



## delp (Jun 1, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Girls- Day 3..... I went to six Flags Magic mountain yesterday - and while in line - THE MISTERS CAME ON - I mean some serious misting.......mist was everywhere.... and in Line - there is no escape.....
> 
> 
> Girls.....
> ...



Thanks, you just convinced me to stay natural. I had an appt. to get the Mizani BB on Friday.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jun 2, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I just emailed them for a sample - and I'm getting some of the C4CH, too.  If the moisture lock can keep my ends unshrunk enough to stay detangled, I might actually want to try a wash & go.....


They have samples for the C4CH now too? I talked to Denise(??) and she said they didn't have samples for that but would bring it up at their next meeting and let me know


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jun 2, 2008)

ok, just finished a week of John Frieda serum to compare with Sabino Moisture Block.  My bangs were frizzed up.  Some other parts were frizzed up too, but not too bad.  However, so far I still have to say Sabino is better.

*Week 2 Experiment:*  Kerastase Oleo Relax Serum Vs Sabino Moisture Block


----------



## fluffylocks (Jun 2, 2008)

So he was saying some of thes serums and products dont work as well because they have water and other substances making the cones useless.....That explains why my hair loves ampro pressing oil, which has these 2 cones (with also petroleum, lanlion and color erplexed) in comparison to all of these serums

Im going to try the Bumble and Bumble defrizz see how this works--since it has the same two ingredients and my hair responds so well to just pressing oil with im sure far inferior silcones let alone the extra  ingreidents, and then the Sabino when that runs out.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 2, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> *update: *
> 
> Ladies - Sabino is the stuff of legend.
> 
> ...


that's how i felt...used it and banded my hair. lots of volume, very little to no frizz.


----------



## Bublin (Jun 2, 2008)

I just received by MB - so it takes 2 weeks to get it shipped to the UK at a total cost of $33 (in case anyone is interested)

I will be using it today.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 2, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> They have samples for the C4CH now too? I talked to Denise(??) and she said they didn't have samples for that but would bring it up at their next meeting and let me know



No - I was planning on out & out buying it.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jun 2, 2008)

I ordered mine on Friday...late in the afternoon and mine came in the mail today(Monday).  The jury is still out on the product, I washed and applied the SBM, then banded my hair in ponytails to airdry.  I am going to flat iron sometime tomorrow and see how it turns out.  If nothing else, the customer service and shipping are great, I have never gotten product soo fast.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

Day four - no reversion.

no nappy roots.(WOW)


----------



## neeka387 (Jun 3, 2008)

I just got mines in the mail today and I cant wait to test it out. I wanted to do my step sisters hair too. She's in 10th or 11th grade and has like 2 or 3 inches of new growth and really frizzy ends. But her mom was saying that flat ironing is for people with natural hair. Such a loser...lol


----------



## Riverwalk (Jun 3, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> How 'bout the Post Office took my samples out of my envelope?  There was a small slit in the envelope and the little plastic bag had been neatly cut at the bottom.erplexed  I guess they thought I was distributing/receiving crack via US postal Service....
> 
> but they did still send me the envelope, flyer and small plastic bag the vials were originally in...  WTH?



I thought I was the only one.  This happened to me too.


----------



## Bublin (Jun 3, 2008)

I used it yesterday and rollerset.  I did not flat iron afterwards, just finger combed.  My hair felt super silky and - i can't explain it but - bendy/flexible/thick - like every bit of moisture had been trapped into my hair.

Thgis morning - added a small amount of leave-in, pinned up my hair and walked for about 30 seconds in drizzly rain on my way to work this morning.  I checked over my hair in the mirror this afternoon and no frizz or dryness whatsoever.  It looks like a fresh rollerset style.

When i come out of the club next Saturday i will let you know my final verdict!  But so far so good.


----------



## Bublin (Jun 3, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Day four - no reversion.
> 
> no nappy roots.(WOW)


 
Hey Sam, when my roots start to show this is where i want to use the product most.

Stupid question but how do you ensure the roots get covered in the stuff?


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 3, 2008)

^^^OT, but i just noticed you put a pic of your relaxed hair in your siggy.  it does look nice sis!  i like your "fringe" as you say


----------



## Nikki4ny (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi!  Im very excited!!! I just received my bottle of SMB yesterday.  I'm natural 4a shoulder length when stretched and I used IC Hair Polisher-Heat Protector-Straightening serum (wow long name) to do a  round brush blow out and flat iron friday.  I'm In Charlotte and It was fairly hot and humid over the weekend and my hair held up ok.  Not great but ok, it did swell/puff up a little and I can see where if I had sweat it would have really puffed up.  

Now that I have the Moisture Block I will do another wash, round brush blow out and flat iron tomorrow or thurs using the SMB and see how well it holds up. I plan on doing the hot steamy shower room test too to see what happens.   

This is my first post but I will take pictures of the before and after results and figure out how to post them.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Bublin said:


> Hey Sam, when my roots start to show this is where i want to use the product most.
> 
> Stupid question but how do you ensure the roots get covered in the stuff?


 

I used it on my roots. I am not sure how to explain it any other way... I sprayed my moisture - then applied SMB from root to tip. Hope that helps!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 3, 2008)

He used it on my hair today and so far so good. I  made  it home in the humidity and then it started raining with no reversion. Last time he did my hair it started to swell before I even got home. I'll keep you  ladies updated.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 3, 2008)

flat ironed on saturday and i have had no reversion despite mom turning off the a/c and it being 90 degrees every day since then. my regimen and pics of my flat ironed hair are in my fotki.


----------



## cupcakes (Jun 3, 2008)

wow i want some now.....


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 3, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> He used it on my hair today and so far so good. I  made  it home in the humidity and then it started raining with no reversion. Last time he did my hair it started to swell before I even got home. I'll keep you  ladies updated.



Pics?


----------



## Sascha (Jun 3, 2008)

vlm80 said:


> I thought I was the only one.  This happened to me too.



This happened to me also! They put a sticker on it that said received open but the ziplocs were purposely slit open =(


----------



## africa (Jun 3, 2008)

slimzz said:


> wow i want some now.....
> this thread just re-encouraged me to keep transitioning
> THANKS



me too...I think this will help me in my transition.    Maybe I need to take an LHCF break.  Too many recommendations that sound good lately.


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Jun 3, 2008)

I got my samples yesterday. I will be trying it out this weekend. I'll post pics in my fotki on Monday.


----------



## Bublin (Jun 4, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> OT, but i just noticed you put a pic of your relaxed hair in your siggy. it does look nice sis! i like your *"fringe"* as you say


 
Thanks girl.....i'm lovin my hair and this Sabino has topped it off.

Hey - you are paying too much attention to what i write!!!!


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 4, 2008)

Bublin said:


> Thanks girl.....i'm lovin my hair and this Sabino has topped it off.
> 
> Hey - you are paying too much attention to what i write!!!!



oooops, gave away that i'm stalking...  LOL

so i gave my mom one of my sample bottles, she is relaxed and colors her hair to hide grays.  she is in LOVE with it.  the past few days we've had bad thunderstorms, super-high humidity and been under tornado warnings.  her hair hasn't shown any signs of frizz WHATSOEVER.

she said she can't wait to see how well it works on her NG, if she's really happy with it _she might stop relaxing and go natural_.  i did a double-take on her when she said that one!  keep in mind my mom doesn't have coily hair like me and my sis, it is wavy but very bushy and frizz-prone (supposedly, i'm just going by her word and pics from the 60's and 70's mind you  ).

heheheh, mama thought she was safe... you hang around me long enough and I WILL CONVERT YOU!!! :assimilat


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 4, 2008)

africa said:


> me too...I think this will help me in my transition.  Maybe I need to take an LHCF break. Too many recommendations that sound good lately.


I know what you mean, but this one is def worth it. There's others I've tried that are so/so and some good, but this one I have a huge smile about.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jun 4, 2008)

I want this but since I don't flat iron alot I want it to hold moisture in my hair...so should I get this or his curly hair thing? Suggestions ladies?


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 4, 2008)

Wildchild453 said:


> I want this but since I don't flat iron alot I want it to hold moisture in my hair...so should I get this or his curly hair thing? Suggestions ladies?


 
send him an email..attach pics...ask all the questions you want and he will answer


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 4, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> oooops, gave away that i'm stalking...  LOL
> 
> so i gave my mom one of my sample bottles, she is relaxed and colors her hair to hide grays.  she is in LOVE with it.  the past few days we've had bad thunderstorms, super-high humidity and been under tornado warnings.  her hair hasn't shown any signs of frizz WHATSOEVER.
> 
> ...



Naw for real... I was thinking about the same thing. I'm "stretching" and my new growth is soooo soft from the DC and if this stuff never reverts.... Well, I might go back to natural again.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2008)

Double post..........


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2008)

My hair reverted twice today.  It's really the ends more than anything. And I know I completely covered all my hair with it the second time. Why is this not working for me? I'm not gonna be re flat ironing hair everyday now.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 5, 2008)

Alright... I kept my hair wrapped under my wig all day and now that I got home and combed it out, it's pretty straight. But now it feels stringy/sticky. Did I use too much? Has anybody else had that problem?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 5, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Alright... I kept my hair wrapped under my wig all day and now that I got home and combed it out, it's pretty straight. But now it feels stringy/sticky. Did I use too much? Has anybody else had that problem?


It takes time to get it right. I was lucky and got it right the first time, but a few people I've noticed on the thread have had to try it a couple times to get it right.  You did not say how you used it. How did you use it? Did you use it before you dry, after, etc. This is my suggestion wash, condition, dc, rinse, leave in some conditioner (pure not leave in) about a quarter size amount or more depending on your thickness, and (I also spray with lacio lacio as it is a leave in too), then I add sabino concentrating on roots and tips, I then brush it through to evenly distribute it with my denman.  Continue styling the way you do to get it dry (most times I pony set, sometimes I gasp blow dry because I know sabino protects). When dry. I take a little more on roots and tips (while I'm parting hair, I dab a little close to the roots on each section and also on tips, then distribute through. Then I flat iron. I use 380, I know some are at 400, but I do what he says which is hold it on roots for  (he says three but I do two) seconds and then pull through. That locks the moisture block in, and doesn't damage hair as sabino protects it. That's what keeps it from reverting in my case. I know others use it without heat and can give you some tips. Either way you want to concentrate it on the roots. If your hair was stringy but straight, looks like you're on track to no reversion, but you may have just put in too much this time.  It'll work out though if you give it some time.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 5, 2008)

I got my samples today!!! I'm super excited - I'm starting to plot out my weekend already!


----------



## MzLady78 (Jun 6, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I got my samples today!!! I'm super excited - I'm starting to plot out my weekend already!


 
I got mine yesterday as well.

Can't wait to try it.


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 6, 2008)

I just ordered my sample. I can't wait to try it when I take my braids out. That will be my pass with Bootcamp then I will go back in braids.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 6, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> It takes time to get it right. I was lucky and got it right the first time, but a few people I've noticed on the thread have had to try it a couple times to get it right.  You did not say how you used it. How did you use it? Did you use it before you dry, after, etc. This is my suggestion wash, condition, dc, rinse, leave in some conditioner (pure not leave in) about a quarter size amount or more depending on your thickness, and (I also spray with lacio lacio as it is a leave in too), then I add sabino concentrating on roots and tips, I then brush it through to evenly distribute it with my denman.  Continue styling the way you do to get it dry (most times I pony set, sometimes I gasp blow dry because I know sabino protects). When dry. I take a little more on roots and tips (while I'm parting hair, I dab a little close to the roots on each section and also on tips, then distribute through. Then I flat iron. I use 380, I know some are at 400, but I do what he says which is hold it on roots for  (he says three but I do two) seconds and then pull through. That locks the moisture block in, and doesn't damage hair as sabino protects it. That's what keeps it from reverting in my case. I know others use it without heat and can give you some tips. Either way you want to concentrate it on the roots. If your hair was stringy but straight, looks like you're on track to no reversion, but you may have just put in too much this time.  It'll work out though if you give it some time.



I didn't do my own hair. I took it to my stylist. He used it before blowdrying, then flat ironed and added a little more afterwards. I just ran the flat iron over it myself the next day at home and added more product.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's my test run:  I only have about 1.5 inches of NG (relaxed, beginning transition), but my hair is thick, so it shows against the rest of my relaxed hair.

I DC'd under steam, rinsed, sprayed with leave-in, added SMB to hair evenly distributed all over and made sure to get roots (as this is where my problem lies), roller set and then straightened my roots with a flat iron.  I just got the edges and some of the trouble spots, as I didn't feel like going all the way and all over my head for this test...

My hair came out nice...I like the weight of the hair...it felt a little heavier than usual when I took the curls down, but they were very glossy and bouncy.  I used maybe what would be about a whole vial of the sample size for my whole head...

I did this Wed night and Thursday took my kids to a pool party (I didn't get in), but I live in TX and it was hot and muggy.  My hair didn't budge...  My roots were still able to get my fingers through, usually they get too thick to do that after I *perspire*.  I had my hair down, so the back of my hair was wet.  When I got home, my hair was still the bomb...I still had curls, roots not puffy and no frizz...  EVEN THE NAPE...  See pics

I got caught in the rain today at the grocery store and just knew my hair was going to be a hot mess, but the curls relaxed just a bit (I still have some) and my roots are still finger-comb-able for me, although a _little_ more puffy...

SMB is a keeper for me  Especially for my transition...


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> Here's my test run: I only have about 1.5 inches of NG (relaxed, beginning transition), but my hair is thick, so it shows against the rest of my relaxed hair.
> 
> I DC'd under steam, rinsed, sprayed with leave-in, added SMB to hair evenly distributed all over and made sure to get roots (as this is where my problem lies), roller set and then straightened my roots with a flat iron. I just got the edges and some of the trouble spots, as I didn't feel like going all the way and all over my head for this test...
> 
> ...


 
more pics............


----------



## Kimiche (Jun 6, 2008)

Sascha said:


> This happened to me also! They put a sticker on it that said received open but the ziplocs were purposely slit open =(



I received my sample, but the envelope had the product leaking out of it.  When I opened the envelope, one of the sample bottles was broken and all the product had dripped out.  Luckily they sent me 2 tiny bottles, because I have one to work with.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> more pics............


 

Girls - it has been a week........and I wore curls today!!!

This stuff is amazzzzzzzzzzzing....


----------



## Isis (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm still experimenting and I'm so grateful I have my regular bottle of Sabino,    I haven't walked directly in the rain yet (not sure if I'll do that on purpose!  ) but I have walked outside after a  rain shower and some recent, high humidity situations.  It looks like I must use only a tiny bit on each section of hair at a time.  No flat ironing or heat for me, of course, but it appears to work best on my hair after it has air dried and as the very last step.


----------



## imani97 (Jun 7, 2008)

Do you all have to take off the cap to use it? I don't see how I can pour the product w/out doing so. Please help b/c I've already knocked it over once and spilled probably enough for 2-3 uses.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 7, 2008)

Pull up on the bottle....


----------



## imani97 (Jun 7, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Pull up on the bottle....



Thanks! I was trying to turn it, push it, didn't think about pulling up. LOL


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 7, 2008)

imani97 said:


> Thanks! I was trying to turn it, push it, didn't think about pulling up. LOL


 

It's OK - you are Grad Student..... Like me - We need extra training....


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 7, 2008)

I think I got it now y'all... I don't think my flat iron was turned up enough. I was using it on 3 but I tried it on 5 and my ends came out more smooth. I'll use it on 5 from now on.  The true test for the SBM will be when I go to work later. Here's some pictures for now:


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm doing trial #2 with SMB this week. I'm headed on a plane tomorrow to FL so we'll see what happens. It summer time and the humidity stays almost near 100%.

Well, today, I washed, DC'd with Mizani Moisturefuse, applied SMB, and let my hair dry under my bonnet dryer in big twists. I have a fierce twistout going on now. I didn't even want to straighten after I removed the twists. I will probably straighten tomorrow or Monday after I get to FL.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 7, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Girls - it has been a week........and I wore curls today!!!
> 
> This stuff is amazzzzzzzzzzzing....



Nice, SJ. How did you do the curls? Carusos? Curling iron? Pincurls?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 7, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> more pics............



Looks great, FM!!!!


----------



## Isis (Jun 7, 2008)

How often are all of you using Sabino?  Daily? As needed?  Or just once until the next wash time?


----------



## JLove74 (Jun 7, 2008)

Isis said:


> How often are all of you using Sabino?  Daily? As needed?  Or just once until the next wash time?




just once a week, after washing.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 7, 2008)

Isis said:


> How often are all of you using Sabino?  Daily? As needed?  Or just once until the next wash time?



Only after washing.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 8, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Looks great, FM!!!!


 
Thx!  I really like this stuff...I think I used too much, tho- bc my hair felt kinda slick, I will try using less next time



Isis said:


> How often are all of you using Sabino? Daily? As needed? Or just once until the next wash time?


 
Immediately after wash+leave-in.  Then re-apply next wash...

*Ladies, quick question, do normal ammonium/sodium laureth sulfate poos wash out these types of cones?  Do I need to be doing something special when I wash?*


----------



## Isis (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you ladies!  I just wanted to make sure--I don't want to overdo it or not add enough. Also, by using Sabino only after washing, this will last a long time!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 8, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> *Ladies, quick question, do normal ammonium/sodium laureth sulfate poos wash out these types of cones?  Do I need to be doing something special when I wash?*



Yeah, I've just been using regular shampoos to wash it out. Or actually, I used the last of my original formula CON shampoo last time.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Can you put this on dry hair?
*


----------



## Dak (Jun 9, 2008)

I've put it on my hair dry when I've touched it up with the flat iron.  

This was my hair back in November, just using Aveda






and this is my hair now using Aveda and MB


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 10, 2008)

Dak said:


> I've put it on my hair dry when I've touched it up with the flat iron.
> 
> This was my hair back in November, just using Aveda
> 
> ...



Looks GREAT!!!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, Sabino passed another test with me. I've been in FL for 2 days now. It's almost stifling hot and humid and my roots look fresh-relaxer-straight (I'm 10 weeks post). I can hardly believe it!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 10, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Well, Sabino passed another test with me. I've been in FL for 2 days now. It's almost stifling hot and humid and my roots look fresh-relaxer-straight (I'm 10 weeks post). I can hardly believe it!


 
I know, true?  This stuff is a keeper...


----------



## Isis (Jun 10, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Well, Sabino passed another test with me. I've been in FL for 2 days now. It's almost stifling hot and humid and my roots look fresh-relaxer-straight (I'm 10 weeks post). I can hardly believe it!


That's great!!  How do your ends look?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 10, 2008)

This stuff is to die for.

Lawd Lawd

thank you for mb


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Can you use this on dry hair?*


----------



## JLove74 (Jun 10, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Can you use this on dry hair?*



yes.......


----------



## Nikki4ny (Jun 10, 2008)

I tried it last week but I think I used too much.  My hair was heavy and not much movement.  I think I will try it on dry hair next time, after I blow dry - before I flat iron.  I usually tend to overdo it when I apply stuff to damp hair.  I'm going to be in FL for a wedding sat.  I have an appt at a salon down there friday morning.  I'm going to take it with me and let her apply it and see if there is any difference in how it turns out for her. ...I'm all natural so I hope it holds up for 2  days til the weddings over. I will definately take pics when she's done and post them when I get back.  I didn't like the way it turned out when I did it so no pics...


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 10, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I know, true?  This stuff is a keeper...



welp I'm gonna go on and get this stuff!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 10, 2008)

Kimiche said:


> I received my sample, but the envelope had the product leaking out of it.  When I opened the envelope, one of the sample bottles was broken and all the product had dripped out.  Luckily they sent me 2 tiny bottles, because I have one to work with.



hey I'm slow but hook a sistah up how do ya'll get samples?


----------



## Bublin (Jun 10, 2008)

My 2nd time using it and i am very disappointed.

I think i may have used too much on my damp hair.  I then rollerset and then once dry i applied a moisturiser and then sealed with the Sabino again (way too much product i think) and then flat ironed.

..............anyway i wore my hair down to a night club - something i never do - lawd have mercy on me - its a good thing i bought an arsenal of hair clips and hair band with me cus i looked like a scarecrow.  

My hair had sweated out so much and it felt and looked like straw.

The Sabino def did not block out moisture.

I will try it again my with a small amount and no layering with moisturiser.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 10, 2008)

Isis said:


> That's great!!  How do your ends look?



They are still straight as well. I think I'm still working on how much to use - I tend to be heavy-handed with products - it's straight but it hasn't really been holding its curl.  I'll get the balance together.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 10, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> hey I'm slow but hook a sistah up how do ya'll get samples?



Go to the website: gotfrizz.com and call or email them for a sample.


----------



## MissRissa (Jun 10, 2008)

Man I want to use this on a dominican blow out so badly.  I don't know if it should be applied before the rollerset or after, or both.  Plus I don't really know how to convey its use to them so they'll understand.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 10, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Go to the website: gotfrizz.com and call or email them for a sample.



aww cool girl thank you!!!!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 10, 2008)

Bublin said:


> My 2nd time using it and i am very disappointed.
> 
> I think i may have used too much on my damp hair.  I then rollerset and then once dry i applied a moisturiser and then sealed with the Sabino again (way too much product i think) and then flat ironed.
> 
> ...



That does sound disappointing. It's taking me some time to get the balance of how much to use. I've only used it on damp hair though. 

It does seem weird to me that your hair sweated out and felt straw-like. erplexed


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 10, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> Man I want to use this on a dominican blow out so badly.  I don't know if it should be applied before the rollerset or after, or both.  Plus I don't really know how to convey its use to them so they'll understand.



I've only applied before on damp hair. 

Girl, get to one of those english-spanish translation websites and work it out!


----------



## Bublin (Jun 10, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> That does sound disappointing. It's taking me some time to get the balance of how much to use. I've only used it on damp hair though.
> 
> It does seem weird to me that your hair sweated out and felt straw-like. erplexed


 
Hi.  The problem is that i sweat from my head - i was hoping Sabino would be the answer.  I'm trying again tonight but will put in a lot less.


----------



## africa (Jun 10, 2008)

Nikki4ny said:


> I tried it last week but I *think I used too much.  My hair was heavy and not much movement.*  I think I will try it on dry hair next time, after I blow dry - before I flat iron.  :




See, this is me right here.  I think it may have worked a little TOO well for me.  I put it on damp hair before blow drying (after leave in and oils), then flat ironed, and my hair barely looked like I did anything too it. It definitely looked smoother and more stretched out.  I have very kinky medium/coarse texlaxed hair that basically looks natural, and it just looked like I got a blow out.  I've never had this problem before flat ironing, and I am usually able to get it very straight.

May I also add, that I used my Solia at 400 degrees-- the highest setting I ever used because the MB directions say to do so, and because of my six months worth of new growth; and it still didn't look as sleek as what I've gotten away with at 325-375.  So either this Moisture Block REALLY coated my strands, or the new growth changed my whole look.  I'll have to try it without MB next time I straighten to make sure.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 10, 2008)

Bublin said:


> Hi. The problem is that i sweat from my head - i was hoping Sabino would be the answer. I'm trying again tonight but will put in a lot less.


 
I do, too - so I made sure to cover the roots (and ends), but my hair did feel heavy (Which I actually liked and my curls held, so that worked for me) and just a _little_ greasy, just a little.  I think I put in too much, it seems like you need a whole lot more than you actually do.  For those trying it for the first time, I would recommend using no more than like a nickel sized dallop in your hand for like APL length hair.  Doesn't seem like much, but it goes a long way...

I am also trying to figure out what to use underneath as a leave-in.  Last time I use OJON reviatlizing mist as a moisturizing spray leave-in under the SMB and it seemed to work well.  (Those are the only two things I used for the roller set)  Maybe a light spray will work better than a cream leave-in, less heavy, etc.  IDK...


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm gonna order some today


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 12, 2008)

Bublin said:


> Hi. The problem is that i sweat from my head - i was hoping Sabino would be the answer. I'm trying again tonight but will put in a lot less.


Put on less, but no moisturizer! That will unlock the product. Wash, condition, dc, leave a little conditioner in!!!HE even says to do that (Sabino) Then apply moisture block. Focus on the roots as you sweat a lot.  I know I do so I make sure to part my head and put it there! Then I put some on my ends, and the rest of my hair, and then I distribute it with my denman. You really need something to evenly distribute it or you will have areas that puff and areas that don't. You don't want that. You want it to all be frizz free.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 12, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> Man I want to use this on a dominican blow out so badly. I don't know if it should be applied before the rollerset or after, or both. Plus I don't really know how to convey its use to them so they'll understand.


Look at page 8 or 9 of this thread for my results. I roller set mine and then flat ironed. I put it on before roller set, and after before I flat iron. I think that's why mine stays so well.  I was sick this past week and even on day 13 I don't have any frizz. I am mad at myself for going so long, but the stuff works and I've been so sick that I didn't wash my hair. I usually do it every week, this time it has to be two weeks, not something I'll do often, but this stuff works if you do it right. Concentrate on getting it at the ROOT. And I mean it the root like a couple inches of pure mB before you even denman. Part your hair, and place a tiny amount there. I rub it on my finger to spread it out, before doing that. Then put some on your  ends. Then throughout the hair, just a little, then use the denman to distribute it. That is the best way to make sure you get enough on in my opinion.  Other people have other ideas that can help you too, so make sure to search the thread. It may time to get it right but it's well worth it.


----------



## MissRissa (Jun 13, 2008)

I mean it would be easier if I were doing it but they are the ones that apply all the product and besides this being a "trial and error" product, there is also the language barrier.   The ladies' english at the shop I go to is on "E".  I won't be doing the blowout myself.


----------



## Bublin (Jun 13, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Put on less, but no moisturizer! That will unlock the product. Wash, condition, dc, leave a little conditioner in!!!HE even says to do that (Sabino) Then apply moisture block. Focus on the roots as you sweat a lot. I know I do so I make sure to part my head and put it there! Then I put some on my ends, and the rest of my hair, and then I distribute it with my denman. You really need something to evenly distribute it or you will have areas that puff and areas that don't. You don't want that. You want it to all be frizz free.


 

Thank you, thank you for the advice...damn it really did seem like i unlocked its powers - my hair was a mess!

I'm gonna try again this weekend.


----------



## Bublin (Jun 13, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I do, too - so I made sure to cover the roots (and ends), but my hair did feel heavy (Which I actually liked and my curls held, so that worked for me) and just a _little_ greasy, just a little. I think I put in too much, it seems like you need a whole lot more than you actually do. For those trying it for the first time, I would recommend using no more than like a nickel sized dallop in your hand for like APL length hair. Doesn't seem like much, but it goes a long way...
> 
> I am also trying to figure out what to use underneath as a leave-in. Last time I use OJON reviatlizing mist as a moisturizing spray leave-in under the SMB and it seemed to work well.  (Those are the only two things I used for the roller set) Maybe a light spray will work better than a cream leave-in, less heavy, etc. IDK...


 
Head sweating is a curse isn't it?

I use Keracare leave-in and then add the Sabino on top.  I then have to spray lightly with water as i rollerset so that the ends are smooth. ....i wonder if the spraying is diluting the Sabino?


----------



## donewit-it (Jun 13, 2008)

I used mine last night.  UUGGHH  My hair feels heavy and stiff.  I wonder if it was that I left too much conditioner in my wet hair.  Or if I applied too much MB.  I tried to use a little but I did get it on all my hair.  Or was it that I added Olive Oil Moisturizer before adding MB and flatironing.  I am disappointed but i do know that it works.  I just haven't found out what I did wrong.  I will have to experiment, during my next session pass of the LHCF Bootcamp.

I hope my hair reverts back after I wash it next week.

When I get home, I'm going to flatironing again.  Will try to post pictures over the weekend.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jun 13, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> *I'm doing trial #2 with SMB this week.* I'm headed on a plane tomorrow to FL so we'll see what happens. It summer time and the humidity stays almost near 100%.
> 
> Well, today, I washed, DC'd with Mizani Moisturefuse, applied SMB, and let my hair dry under my bonnet dryer in big twists. I have a fierce twistout going on now. I didn't even want to straighten after I removed the twists. I will probably straighten tomorrow or Monday after I get to FL.


 
Me too, I tried it once, but my results were not good.  I am going to read through this thread again and watch the video to see what I am doing wrong.  I may have used too much product?  I really want this to work, my hair is a poofy mess with all this humidity and rain.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jun 13, 2008)

Bublin said:


> My 2nd time using it and i am very disappointed.
> 
> I think i may have used too much on my damp hair. I then rollerset and then once dry i applied a moisturiser and then sealed with the Sabino again (way too much product i think) and then flat ironed.
> 
> ...


 
This happened to me as well, I worked out for about an hour and my hair looked and felt like straw.  I was sooo disappointed.

Also, I lost my order form that had a website on it to go to about the product.  Does anyone know if that website was the same youtube one in this thread?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 13, 2008)

Bublin said:


> *Head sweating is a curse isn't it?*
> 
> I use Keracare leave-in and then add the Sabino on top. I then have to spray lightly with water as i rollerset so that the ends are smooth. ....i wonder if the spraying is diluting the Sabino?


If it is somebody put a wammy on me because when I sweat in my head, my son does too bless his heart!  On a positive note, we have good scalp circulation


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 13, 2008)

Bublin said:


> *Head sweating is a curse isn't it?*
> 
> I use Keracare leave-in and then add the Sabino on top. I then have to spray lightly with water as i rollerset so that the ends are smooth. ....i wonder if the spraying is diluting the Sabino?


 

...like none other...  Maybe the spray is diluting or messing with the consistency in some form...I actually didn't do my hair sopping wet with the rollerset in the previous pics and basically didn't use a spray bottle after the Sabino.  I just bantu'd up the parts that I wasn't working with to retain the moisture, but that was it.  Another bonus, when I did that, it took less time to dry bc I air-dried...


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 13, 2008)

donewit-it said:


> I used mine last night. UUGGHH My hair feels heavy and stiff. I wonder if it was that I left too much conditioner in my wet hair. Or if I applied too much MB. I tried to use a little but I did get it on all my hair. Or was it that I added Olive Oil Moisturizer before adding MB and flatironing. I am disappointed but i do know that it works. I just haven't found out what I did wrong. I will have to experiment, during my next session pass of the LHCF Bootcamp.
> 
> I hope my hair reverts back after I wash it next week.
> 
> When I get home, I'm going to flatironing again. Will try to post pictures over the weekend.


 


STLCoverGirl said:


> Me too, I tried it once, but my results were not good. I am going to read through this thread again and watch the video to see what I am doing wrong. I may have used too much product? I really want this to work, my hair is a poofy mess with all this humidity and rain.


 


STLCoverGirl said:


> This happened to me as well, I worked out for about an hour and my hair looked and felt like straw. I was sooo disappointed.
> 
> Also, I lost my order form that had a website on it to go to about the product. Does anyone know if that website was the same youtube one in this thread?


 
I really think just using too much is what is causing the issues.  My hair was heavy, but not stiff.  It was a little oily, with no reversion, so I even think I used too much...maybe a dime sized squirt for my whole head is what I'll try next...if that's the case, the product is the bomb, bc it will last for a year+ for $21!  

www.gotfrizz.com is what I used..


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 13, 2008)

STLCoverGirl said:


> This happened to me as well, I worked out for about an hour and my hair looked and felt like straw. I was sooo disappointed.
> 
> Also, I lost my order form that had a website on it to go to about the product. Does anyone know if that website was the same youtube one in this thread?


Also don't be afraid to email him.  Go to the site and look up the email, and tell them your problems. They are good at helping step by step.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 13, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Also don't be afraid to email him. Go to the site and look up the email, and tell them your problems. They are good at helping step by step.


 
^^ita...^^


----------



## The Girl (Jun 14, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I just double-checked the price, and it's not as bad as I thought. I don't know where I got $38 for 3 oz. from. Maybe something else I was looking at. Anyhoo, I need to order today since my buy nothing challenge starts on Sunday. I still can't believe the results. I'm seriously going to have to force myself to CW in the a.m. Water hasn't touched my hair since Saturday . The 3rd pic in my siggy was taken 2 days after using SMB and* being outside 3 days in a row in high humidity*.



Done!   Ordered my samples and tyring to justify going over budget for the large bottle.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jun 14, 2008)

I just ordered some


----------



## LongiLox (Jun 14, 2008)

I ordered my samples over a month ago and I still haven't gotten them. What's the deal?


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jun 14, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Also don't be afraid to email him. Go to the site and look up the email, and tell them your problems. They are good at helping step by step.


 
I am going to email him now and ask for some pointers/tips.  I used it again this morning(about a quarter size) for my wash n go and my hair is definitely frizzing up.  I like the bigness and fullness of it, but it's the same result I would have gotten w/o the SMB.  Thanks for the advice ladies!


----------



## JLove74 (Jun 14, 2008)

LongiLox said:


> I ordered my samples over a month ago and I still haven't gotten them. What's the deal?



call them.....


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 14, 2008)

LongiLox said:


> I ordered my samples over a month ago and I still haven't gotten them. What's the deal?


Hey contact them and let them know you didn't receive them. Maybe they got lost in the mail. It should only take a few days or so to get it. Just go back to www.gotfrizz.com and go to the link  also you could go to www.sabinohair.com  they're both the same link to the same place anyways.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 14, 2008)

STLCoverGirl said:


> This happened to me as well, I worked out for about an hour and my hair looked and felt like straw. I was sooo disappointed.
> 
> Also, I lost my order form that had a website on it to go to about the product. Does anyone know if that website was the same youtube one in this thread?


same site.  www.gotfrizz.com or www.sabinohair.com same sight, goes to same sabino headquarters.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 14, 2008)

LongiLox said:


> I ordered my samples over a month ago and I still haven't gotten them. What's the deal?


 
The USPS might have confiscated them...they took my samples out of my envelope, but sent the envelope.erplexed  I would request them again...


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jun 15, 2008)

Third times a charm......

Soo, I re-read this thread and got some excellent tips.  I washed last night with CON and conditioned with Keracare Humecto.  I left a little of the Humecto in my hair and didn't add an extra leave-in.

I added the SMB (two times about the size of a quarter) *EXACTLY *how the video shows and brushed through my hair.  I then rollerset and flat ironed on 400 *EXACTLY *how the video shows as well.  

I wrapped my hair and woke up this morning and ran two miles.  I added a little EVOO after I took my wrap down, that's it.  My hair is showing NO signs of reversion, it is straight and light, I love it.  

I think the key for me is very little product.  I like to add wayyyy too many products to my hair, because I like a lot of them, but they all don't work together for me.  The last time I straightened with SMB, I added a lot of leave-in, plus EVOO, a ton of SMB, and some Hair Butter.  

I am going to stick it out the next couple of days in this humidity, but the way things are looking, this product is a keeper!


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jun 15, 2008)

Tried to add a pic.


----------



## The Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

STLCoverGirl said:


> Tried to add a pic.



I so wanted to see your pic too


----------



## dlove (Jun 15, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Here are some pics from my usage:
> *Freshly washed, getting ready to partial air dry. Used Giovanni leave in and sealed with Amla Gold*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl,  after I saw these pictures ^^^^^, I ran to the ordering page.  I've been reading this thread and about 10 tons of reviews of this stuff.  I'm going to order it right now. 

 I am also going to post results and pictures.  I sure hope I like this stuff... Being a LHCF member and guillible = broke.
I wish I was one those "I'm sceptical people".  I would have saved me some $$$$$ around here.


----------



## dlove (Jun 15, 2008)

I need simple steps on how to use this.  

I was thinking:

Wash
Condition
Cotton T- shirt Blot dry
apply Aveda Damage Control blow dry spray
Let air dry to 80%
Detangle and section off / plait hair into eight
Blow Dry each section
Lightly Spray glycerin and aloe vera mix
Apply SMB
Flat Iron


----------



## JLove74 (Jun 15, 2008)

dlove said:


> I need simple steps on how to use this.
> 
> I was thinking:
> Wash
> ...



what is this for: Lightly Spray glycerin and aloe vera mix?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, it only took me a few hours to read every single post in this thread....whew!

Now...I'm a believer!  I just emailed the company for samples and I will be trying it out on my hair and let you all know how it turns out.

I do believe that the Maxiglide "The End" serum works well like this because every time I use it, my hair doesn't revert...stays straight too, just waves up a little, that's all.

But, I'm willing to try the SMB because it sounds like a miracle product and since I'm going to Jamaica next month, I'm hoping that this will be a product that I can use on my hair that will keep my hair the way I want it to be.

I will share my results here soon!


----------



## dlove (Jun 16, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> what is this for: Lightly Spray glycerin and aloe vera mix?


 
Oh, thats my daily moisturizer.  I use it daily and seal with castor oil.  See my thread entitled "THE VERY BEST MOISTURIZER..."


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 16, 2008)

dlove said:


> Oh, thats my daily moisturizer.  I use it daily and seal with castor oil.  See my thread entitled "THE VERY BEST MOISTURIZER..."



glycerin is a humectant though isn't it?  MB is anti-humectant.  you'll be pitting them against each other, not a good mix IMO.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jun 16, 2008)

I got my order today and I'm itching to try it out.


----------



## Nikki4ny (Jun 16, 2008)

Nikki4ny said:


> I tried it last week but I think I used too much.  My hair was heavy and not much movement.  I think I will try it on dry hair next time, after I blow dry - before I flat iron.  I usually tend to overdo it when I apply stuff to damp hair.  I'm going to be in FL for a wedding sat.  I have an appt at a salon down there friday morning.  I'm going to take it with me and let her apply it and see if there is any difference in how it turns out for her. ...I'm all natural so I hope it holds up for 2  days til the weddings over. I will definately take pics when she's done and post them when I get back.  I didn't like the way it turned out when I did it so no pics...




Update: I went to Sherrell at Images Salon in Sunrise,Fl. based on the salon reviews thread here(954-578-2187 Fort Lauderdale area) Thanks so much for that because she was really good, professional and left my hair swinging! 

I took the MB with me and after she shampooed and cond. with Matrix Sleek Look she put a little less than a half dollar amount of Rusk smoother leave in conditioner.....she worked that through my hair and then she put about a nickel size amount of Sabino Moisture Block in her hands, rubbed them together and worked it into my hair then brushed it through to the ends.  I was wondering if that was going to be enough.  Then she blow dried me using a paddle brush and flat ironed. 

When I got off the plane in FL it was so humid I could feel the moisture right away in my sandals and on my hands.  I thought there is no way my hair is going to hold up all day friday and all day sat until the wedding sat night.  Well it's now Monday and Im back in NC and my hair is still straight and swinging.  Im all natural and my hair never holds a straight do for longer than 2 days in humidity...this stuff is great!


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 16, 2008)

dlove said:


> I need simple steps on how to use this.
> 
> I was thinking:
> 
> ...


 
If it were me using the same products, I would try:


Wash
Condition
Cotton T- shirt Blot dry
Lightly Spray glycerin and aloe vera mix
Apply small amount of SMB
Detangle and section off / plait hair into eight
Blow Dry each section
Flat Iron
I just think you need a light leave-in under the SMB (whether you use the Aveda + glycerin aloe spray or just the glycerin aloe spray is up to you bc the SMB protects) and I think it should be applied to towel dried hair, not air dried hair.  just my humble opinion...

you might want to try another moisturizing agent as a leave-in besides the glycerin and aloe mix, i dunno...sabino recommends just a little conditioner left over from the wash & condition...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 16, 2008)

Nikki4ny said:


> Update: I went to Sherrell at Images Salon in Sunrise,Fl. based on the salon reviews thread here(954-578-2187 Fort Lauderdale area) Thanks so much for that because she was really good, professional and left my hair swinging!
> 
> I took the MB with me and after she shampooed and cond. with Matrix Sleek Look she put a little less than a half dollar amount of Rusk smoother leave in conditioner.....she worked that through my hair and then she put about a nickel size amount of Sabino Moisture Block in her hands, rubbed them together and worked it into my hair then brushed it through to the ends.  I was wondering if that was going to be enough.  Then she blow dried me using a paddle brush and flat ironed.
> 
> When I got off the plane in FL it was so humid I could feel the moisture right away in my sandals and on my hands.  I thought there is no way my hair is going to hold up all day friday and all day sat until the wedding sat night.  Well it's now Monday and Im back in NC and my hair is still straight and swinging.  Im all natural and my hair never holds a straight do for longer than 2 days in humidity...this stuff is great!



Awesome!!! Yeah, my hair stayed straight while I was down in FL as well. I was really shocked. I had made sure to get those roots reallll good and I had zero reversion, even after sitting outside in humidity for hours.


----------



## dlove (Jun 17, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> If it were me using the same products, I would try:
> 
> 
> Wash
> ...


 
*This sounds much simpler.  Do you think I will be able to get the smooth results with the flat iron doing these steps?  I always thought you apply the product just before flat ironing.  I even thought about applying the SMB twice- once before flat blow drying  and once before flat ironing.*

*Lady Libra, I think you right about the aloe vera mix.  Any suggestions of an all natural leave in--  listen at me, setting my self up to buy something else.  I sure hope you suggest something I already have.  I dont get the "leave a little conditioner in your hair after a rinse.  What if one side or space is more rinsed out then the other?*


----------



## dlove (Jun 17, 2008)

Nikki4ny said:


> Update: I went to Sherrell at Images Salon in Sunrise,Fl. based on the salon reviews thread here(954-578-2187 Fort Lauderdale area) Thanks so much for that because she was really good, professional and left my hair swinging!
> 
> I took the MB with me and after she shampooed and cond. with Matrix Sleek Look she put a little less than a half dollar amount of Rusk smoother leave in conditioner.....she worked that through my hair and then she put about a nickel size amount of Sabino Moisture Block in her hands, rubbed them together and worked it into my hair then brushed it through to the ends. I was wondering if that was going to be enough. Then she blow dried me using a paddle brush and flat ironed.  *Did she reapply the SBH after the blow dry?*
> 
> *Your hair looks great.  So thick and healthy looking.*


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 17, 2008)

dlove said:


> *This sounds much simpler. Do you think I will be able to get the smooth results with the flat iron doing these steps? I always thought you apply the product just before flat ironing. I even thought about applying the SMB twice- once before flat blow drying and once before flat ironing.*
> 
> *Lady Libra, I think you right about the aloe vera mix. Any suggestions of an all natural leave in-- listen at me, setting my self up to buy something else. I sure hope you suggest something I already have. I dont get the "leave a little conditioner in your hair after a rinse. What if one side or space is more rinsed out then the other?*


 

*I truly think with this product, less is more.*  I think you will be able to get the smooth results you are looking for with these steps.  Don't apply the SMB twice, it will give your hair a more greasy, weighed down feel.  

What I do is completely rinse out my conditioner and then when I get *out* of the shower, I take about a half dollar sized amount of conditioner for my hair (APL) and apply it like a leave in all over.  Then I take about a nickel sized amount of SMB (that's all I use for my whole head!) and apply on top of the conditioner, making sure to massage a little in my roots close to the scalp, bc that's where I get the most reversion.  I then comb through my hair with a comb to completely saturate the hair with the products.  *You will be looking at your hair like is there anything on it.*  But, the product really comes through when you dry and apply the heat.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jun 17, 2008)

So I tried this today on my WnG and I must say I think it will be a keeper. It made my hair feel extra soft and moisturized, like it trapped all the goodness in. Usually by midday my hair still feels soft but with a hit of crispy-ness but today it didn't get like that to way in the evening and when I took my hair down it was silky near the roots.

I see a staple in my life. I simply WnG with some V05(which I hate) and used some QB Burdock Root conditioner then MB. Love it!!!


----------



## Nikki4ny (Jun 18, 2008)

> *Did she reapply the SBH after the blow dry?*
> 
> *Your hair looks great.  So thick and healthy looking.*



To: DLove, 
Nope she didn't put anymore in..just the nickel size after the half dollar size condish    I didn't think it would be enough either....but that's probably why it came out so heavy and stiff when I did it..I used about 2 half dollars the first time....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 18, 2008)

Nikki4ny said:


> Update: I went to Sherrell at Images Salon in Sunrise,Fl. based on the salon reviews thread here(954-578-2187 Fort Lauderdale area) Thanks so much for that because she was really good, professional and left my hair swinging!
> 
> I took the MB with me and after she shampooed and cond. with Matrix Sleek Look she put a little less than a half dollar amount of Rusk smoother leave in conditioner.....she worked that through my hair and then she put about a nickel size amount of Sabino Moisture Block in her hands, rubbed them together and worked it into my hair then brushed it through to the ends. I was wondering if that was going to be enough. Then she blow dried me using a paddle brush and flat ironed.
> 
> When I got off the plane in FL it was so humid I could feel the moisture right away in my sandals and on my hands. I thought there is no way my hair is going to hold up all day friday and all day sat until the wedding sat night. Well it's now Monday and Im back in NC and my hair is still straight and swinging. Im all natural and my hair never holds a straight do for longer than 2 days in humidity...this stuff is great!


 


Yes it is!!!! I have not posted on this in a while - I think mostly because I am totally sold on the stuff.....

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! Another natrual with spectacular results!


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 18, 2008)

dlove said:


> *Lady Libra, I think you right about the aloe vera mix.  Any suggestions of an all natural leave in--  listen at me, setting my self up to buy something else.  I sure hope you suggest something I already have.  I dont get the "leave a little conditioner in your hair after a rinse.  What if one side or space is more rinsed out then the other?*



don't rinse... SQUEEZE the excess out.  or, rinse completely and add a little teeny bit back in if you want total control.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe I still need to work on my technique, but the Sabino is done with.

I've been working out and I've kept my hair wrapped under my wig and the roots have reverted... 

Maybe I used too little product... but I didn't want the sticky hair thing.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jun 21, 2008)

Got my sample in today ... I will be trying this sometime next month .. I currently have a partial wavy sew in which is making this transition a breeze ~ only for the current moment LoL~  (5 months Post!)


----------



## AngelDoll (Jun 21, 2008)

My sample is on th way, but I will not be able to try it anytime soon.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 22, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> My sample is on th way, but I will not be able to try it anytime soon.


Your hair growth is fabulous? Why aren't you trying it? Just not straightening now? It really is a great product.


----------



## AngelDoll (Jun 22, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Your hair growth is fabulous? Why aren't you trying it? Just not straightening now? It really is a great product.


 
Thank you.

I will not be straightening my hair again until my birthday in October. Since everybody is saying how great the moisture block is, I might as well go ahead and purchase it. Then again, I better wait awhile because I know that I will be tempted to use it if I have it readily available.


----------



## malachi74 (Jun 27, 2008)

Okay so I've just finished reading almost every page of this thread. I emailed the company and now I'm patiently waiting for the day my sample  arrives. The last time I flat-ironed was in March. I can't wait!


----------



## The Girl (Jun 27, 2008)

Over a week but no samples yet.


----------



## LilBrownied (Jun 29, 2008)

I asked for samples about a month ago. I think the post office confiscated it.


----------



## Chromia (Jun 29, 2008)

I e-mailed them 10 days ago asking for a sample. Diane responded 2 days later asking me to e-mail Victor with any questions once I receive my samples. Hopefully they'll arrive this week.


----------



## The Girl (Jun 29, 2008)

LilBrownied said:


> I asked for samples about a month ago. I think the post office confiscated it.



Yeah I think they got mine too


----------



## nurseN98 (Jun 30, 2008)

Bump for FineChyna


----------



## ghanaian dime (Jun 30, 2008)

Is this better for natural hair?  Any relaxed heads use it with success?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 30, 2008)

Ordered my samples about 3 days ago...cant wait until it comes.  I tried to get some before, but I emailed...never came. Not even sure if they got it...This time I called so we will see if that will work...weird how some people get their order quickly, and some people wait for weeks and still do not get their order.


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 30, 2008)

ghanaian dime said:


> Is this better for natural hair?  Any relaxed heads use it with success?



my mother has relaxed hair and loves the stuff... sorry no pics to share


----------



## PinkSkates (Jun 30, 2008)

*Ladies, how's the SMB holding up? *
*The weather is getting more humid, Are your Do's staying perfect and frizz-free?*


----------



## ghanaian dime (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks LadyLibra.  Any other relaxed ladies using this and loving it?  Any picks to share?  My hair hates cones so I don't want to purchase and be disappointed.  Can someone else holla back?????



ladylibra said:


> my mother has relaxed hair and loves the stuff... sorry no pics to share


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 1, 2008)

Have any naturals had success using SMB and curlformers?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 1, 2008)

pinkskates said:


> *Ladies, how's the SMB holding up? *
> *The weather is getting more humid, Are your Do's staying perfect and frizz-free?*


 
girl - the stuff is AWESOME. RUN and go buy it.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 1, 2008)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Maybe I still need to work on my technique, but the Sabino is done with.
> 
> I've been working out and I've kept my hair wrapped under my wig and the roots have reverted...
> 
> Maybe I used too little product... but I didn't want the sticky hair thing.


 

Probably. I was in outrageous heat - and then misters, and no reversion.....
So - yea... you may have used too little.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jul 1, 2008)

ghanaian dime said:


> Is this better for natural hair?  Any relaxed heads use it with success?



Yes, I am relaxed, and it works very well.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jul 1, 2008)

msshortysweets said:


> Ordered my samples about 3 days ago...cant wait until it comes.  I tried to get some before, but I emailed...never came. Not even sure if they got it...This time I called so we will see if that will work...weird how some people get their order quickly, and some people wait for weeks and still do not get their order.



I actually don't think it's any fault of Sabino. If you read the entire thread, you will hear stories of how the post office has cut open the packages, sent them to the recipient with a vial missing, got an envelope with no samples in it. I guess the Post Office might think we're transporting some kind of drugs and confiscates them. erplexed


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jul 1, 2008)

ghanaian dime said:


> Thanks LadyLibra.  Any other relaxed ladies using this and loving it?  Any picks to share?  My hair hates cones so I don't want to purchase and be disappointed.  Can someone else holla back?????



I had some pics earlier in the thread. Too lazy right now to go through all the pages to find them.  

ETA: This isn't me, but here is a relaxed lady that reported in the thread already. Her hair is gorgeous. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4604161&postcount=302

I'll be back if I can find mine. 

OK, found it. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4650981&postcount=419


----------



## ghanaian dime (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you Sunshine!



sunshinebeautiful said:


> I had some pics earlier in the thread. Too lazy right now to go through all the pages to find them.
> 
> ETA: This isn't me, but here is a relaxed lady that reported in the thread already. Her hair is gorgeous. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4604161&postcount=302
> 
> ...


----------



## Akemi (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay...so last week I read about MB in this thread. I went straight to the website and emailed them my info and asked for a sample. They emailed me immediately telling me they were going to send it. As a 4b natural, I am always on the hunt for something that will keep my hair silky and from reverting. I've tried Biosilk Silk Therapy, Aveda Anti-Humectant, and Redken Heat Glide. None worked for my hair. My hair would be poofy before I even finished flat-ironing my hair and the ends would be frizzy. I pretty much gave up. I received my samples yesterday and didn't plan on using it until I take out my sew-in. I came back to this thread, read more posts, and decided that I could no longer wait!! I had to try it now!!  So I shampooed the part of my hair that is out of the sew-in, conditioned it, and applied a leave-in. Then I put in a few drops of MB and blow dried with the comb attachment. After, I added another 2 drops of MB and flat ironed (I don't know what temperature). WOW!!!  My hair is soooo silky, shiny, smooth, and lightweight. My hair has NEVER turned out this way when I flat ironed it. NEVER!! Let's see it if reverts. I don't think it will. I'll keep you guys updated!!!


----------



## Chromia (Jul 1, 2008)

I received my samples today. Maybe I'll try it this weekend.......


----------



## winterinatl (Jul 1, 2008)

I wish I had known about this before I gave up my transition.  I'll try it again with this later.....does this eliminate 'poofy head' that relaxed and transitioners get on their new growth?

Since it can be shampooed out, will it hold up to heavy sweating while exercising?

Basically, can it work miracles, lol ?


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 1, 2008)

I got my samples a few weeks ago, but I decided to straighten today for dh's birthday.

I washed, deep conditioned with steam, then rinsed. I put a little conditioner all throughout my hair, then Sabino, then blow-dryed in sections. Once dry, I applied more throughout the roots and ends, then flat ironed.

I'm VERY pleased with my results. My hair felt so moisturized and silky after I flat ironed it. I've only flat ironed my natural hair twice before, but the results this time were the best.

So, I went to the store in the Georgia heat and humidity, and when I got home, there was a little puffiness, but not nearly as much as there was the last two times. Pics below:

Freshly flatironed:








Pincurled:











Back from the store:






So I will be ordering more. This stuff isn't perfect (it takes a lot to tame this wild beast), but it's better than Aveda and all the other anti-frizz stuff I've tried.


----------



## ladylibra (Jul 2, 2008)

^^^way OT but girl i just about DIED at your siggy!!!  so true!


----------



## Harmony0221 (Jul 2, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Have any naturals had success using SMB and curlformers?


 

I wanna know too!


----------



## dlove (Jul 4, 2008)

This sabino moisture block is absolutely amazing  Oh yeah, this product is great.  I am natural with 4b hair.  My hair is sooo smooth and shiny.  It's almost unbelievable.  When I flat ironed my hair the song " It's a Miracle" by Boy George (mid 80's) came to mind!  

Next time, I will use my electric hot comb 1st b/c my newly trimmed ends  ( I also did the acv rinse) where not smooth.  I took a section and used the hot comb and whoa la the ends where/ are smooth.  After I finished I added a tad bit more  of MB all over and took lage sections of my hair and flat ironed it so that It will have a bump on the ends.   One swipe is all it needs!  

I rolled my hair and cant wait until I take the rollers out to see how my hair will look in the am.  I may post pics tomorrow from my cell phone.


----------



## btrflyrose (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, okay, I just had to come in to post this. And even though I’m new…_pseudo new_, I suppose, I’ve been reading up on hair care since forever. 

So my hair is 4a with some strange, coming out of nowhere 3 something like patch in the very back where a rattail would be should I ever decide to grow one. I’m completely 100% natural and decided to purchase the MB since the reviews were so good because living in the DMV in the summer time is no joke with the humidity. And me being the impulse buyer that I am, I got 2 bottles.

My first go at it was with my signature braidout I do after a wash, and I followed the directions to the tee. Roots, ends, comb through (carefully) then I braided my sections and went to bed. Now, I must say, this stuff does give my hair a slip when there was none before and when I unbraided and finger styled my hair that next morning it was oh so wavy, shiny and silky. But one long metro ride to MD later, my hair actually laughed at this stuff. There was some definition there when I arrived at work, but the frizzes where definitely back.

I contacted Sabino and Diane who pretty much told me what I already knew. MB doesn’t hold styles (duh) and that everyone’s hair is different, _yadda, yadda, ya_… 

Anyway, I held off on purchasing the CB4…  C4CH, until after I figured this MB out first. Fast forward to the end of June and in southern VA visiting my parents, a maxiglide and the MB stashed in my suitcase. So I decided I’d try it again with heat. I sectioned my hair in fours per usual, but instead of following Sabino’s instructions, I used a small dollop of MB on each small lock of hair I sectioned off before going over with the maxiglide (and I have some words about that product too that I’ll hold off for later).

It may seem like an overkill, using so much product, but this is what actually worked for me. And though my hair wasn’t swinging pin straight like a fresh relaxer, it did stay down for days. To style, I lightly braided the four sections before bedtime and in the morning, unbraided it for nice long, beach tussled waves. Me likey!


----------



## dlove (Jul 6, 2008)

btrflyrose said:


> Okay, okay, I just had to come in to post this. And even though I’m new…_pseudo new_, I suppose, I’ve been reading up on hair care since forever.
> 
> So my hair is 4a with some strange, coming out of nowhere 3 something like patch in the very back where a rattail would be should I ever decide to grow one. I’m completely 100% natural and decided to purchase the MB since the reviews were so good because living in the DMV in the summer time is no joke with the humidity. And me being the impulse buyer that I am, I got 2 bottles.
> 
> ...


 
Glad to hear you had a good report.  I believe that SBM works best on 4a/b hair with heat.


----------



## missnappylady (Jul 6, 2008)

They don't send samples to Canada.


----------



## Hair Peace (Jul 8, 2008)

I called yesterday and Diane called me back today! My samples are on the way!  (I was so excited when I saw the # on the caller ID it's ridiculous!)

Hope I get it right on the first try!


----------



## winterinatl (Jul 12, 2008)

I got my samples within a week!

I am torn as to whether to use it for flatironing or wearing my waves.  How are you supposed to use it for a wash and go?


----------



## MissRissa (Jul 12, 2008)

winterinatl said:


> I got my samples within a week!
> 
> I am torn as to whether to use it for flatironing or wearing my waves. How are you supposed to use it for a wash and go?


 

He has directions in one of his newsletters.  I think he says after you rinse the conditioner out, put some more conditioner in as a leave in, put in the MB and "bind" the curls with his other product which i assume is some kinda gel.  

http://www.sabinohair.com/ArchNews12.html

It's umder TIP #2 - If you decide to wear your hair naturally curly.

There is also more info in this newletter, about midway down.  he does say use non alcohol gel after the MB

http://www.sabinohair.com/ArchNews06.html


----------



## winterinatl (Jul 12, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> He has directions in one of his newsletters.  I think he says after you rinse the conditioner out, put some more conditioner in as a leave in, put in the MB and "bind" the curls with his other product which i assume is some kinda gel.
> 
> http://www.sabinohair.com/ArchNews12.html
> 
> ...


 Thanks!   Now I have to see if Fantasia Sparkle lites is alcohol free.....


----------



## dlove (Jul 13, 2008)

Sabino suggests flat ironing 4a/b hair with 450 degrees.  


Has anyone tried this?
If so, what were the results? (No heat damage/heat damage-straight hair)
4a/b naturals, what is the highest temp you use while using this product?
I would have gotten a better press with a higher temp.  The press was good, but an even better press had a turned up the heat, I think.  I used my Solia at 400 degrees, my electric pressing comb at 400 degrees.


----------



## bocagirl (Jul 13, 2008)

dlove said:


> Sabino suggests flat ironing 4a/b hair with 450 degrees.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this?
> ...



Your hair looks really nice.

I've been using Sabino weekly with my flat iron at 450 (but I'm relaxed with 12 weeks worth of new growth).  I just got a relaxer yesterday so I won't be using the flat iron again until week 6 but the stylist said I didn't have to do a trim and I had no split ends.  HTH


----------



## dlove (Jul 13, 2008)

bocagirl said:


> Your hair looks really nice.
> 
> I've been using Sabino weekly with my flat iron at 450 (but I'm relaxed with 12 weeks worth of new growth). I just got a relaxer yesterday so I won't be using the flat iron again until week 6 but the stylist said I didn't have to do a trim and I had no split ends. HTH


 
Thanks bocagirl.  I received lots of compliments last week on my hair from people I really didn't know.

I am glad to hear that using the smb with 450 didn't damage your hair.  Does your stylist know that you having been using smb?


----------



## bocagirl (Jul 13, 2008)

dlove said:


> Thanks bocagirl.  I received lots of compliments last week on my hair from people I really didn't know.
> 
> I am glad to hear that using the smb with 450 didn't damage your hair.  Does your stylist know that you having been using smb?



No she doesn't.  She actually thought I hadn't used my flat iron iron at all, but I just told her I used my FHI Runway which was supposed to be better for the hair (left out the smb part because too much explaining).


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 13, 2008)

Harmony0221 said:


> I wanna know too!


 
I used SMB on natural hair with curlformers and had good results.

See here:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=255865


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 14, 2008)

dlove said:


> This sabino moisture block is absolutely amazing Oh yeah, this product is great. I am natural with 4b hair. My hair is sooo smooth and shiny. It's almost unbelievable. When I flat ironed my hair the song " It's a Miracle" by Boy George (mid 80's) came to mind!
> 
> Next time, I will use my electric hot comb 1st b/c my newly trimmed ends ( I also did the acv rinse) where not smooth. I took a section and used the hot comb and whoa la the ends where/ are smooth. After I finished I added a tad bit more of MB all over and took lage sections of my hair and flat ironed it so that It will have a bump on the ends. One swipe is all it needs!
> 
> I rolled my hair and cant wait until I take the rollers out to see how my hair will look in the am. I may post pics tomorrow from my cell phone.


Isn't it though? I just love the stuff. I'm glad you like it too.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Jul 17, 2008)

Bumping!!!


----------



## discobiscuits (Jul 17, 2008)

i used my sample of Sabino. i did read the three page instructions that came with it but i did not set my flat iron on 450. my hair puffed up about an hour later. i only used one vial, next time i will set my iron on high and test one small area and see if it works and/or causes damage before i flat iron my entire head. i do like the stuff, it made my hair feel really soft and it _seems _to seal in moisture.


----------



## LilBrownied (Jul 17, 2008)

I recently flat ironed a small section of my hair for the first time since going natural. I used a sample kindly shared by LilSparkle825. 

I was mainly aiming to see if would protect me from heat damage and I believe it did! I used a hot comb in the pic attached, and a CHI iron the next day. Of course, with the CHI I got it a lot straighter and it looked great (that pic is on my mother's camera for now). 

I was glad to see my hair revert to the same curl pattern. It took some shampoo to get my hair to go back all the way. 

I'm not going to flat iron all of my hair until I reach APL, but I will be using this to do my mom's hair!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 18, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> i used my sample of Sabino. i did read the three page instructions that came with it but i did not set my flat iron on 450. my hair puffed up about an hour later. i only used one vial, next time i will set my iron on high and test one small area and see if it works and/or causes damage before i flat iron my entire head. i do like the stuff, it made my hair feel really soft and it _seems _to seal in moisture.


You may not need that much heat. If you look at page 8, and see what I did, you'll see I got it straight with much less.  However, you may need more sabino. And focus on concentrating it on the roots and the ends,then brushing through.  I take the sabino and rub it between my thumb and index finger, then squish on each section at the root, then I also do the ends. then I brush through with just a tad more. You want those roots to stay straight!  Also just FYI yall, samples are still available.  I just had a  cousin who loves my hair so much when I visited, and she just ordered one.  You just go to the site and go to their email and just request one there. This stuff is now my staple. My hair is still growing, I'm natural and I'm pretty much wearing my hair straight all the time GASP I know. But I didn't go natural for reasons most did. I did because with my thyroid issues chemicals weren't an option, but I still like the look of straight hair.  I also go curly, but lately, it's just been straight. I haven't had to cut my ends, and my hair is an inch longer so I know it's not breaking.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 18, 2008)

correction, my hair results are on page 9.  Sorry.  You know in a few more months to six months I'm going to include more pics so we can access hair w/ sabino after a long term use. I think it's best to provide those pis in Dec, so I'll do that then. Stay tuned. I already know what's going to happen (longer healthy hair) because I see what's happening now. This Sabino is sealing in moisture and protecting hair from heat.


----------



## ladylibra (Jul 19, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> correction, my hair results are on page 9.  Sorry.  You know in a few more months to six months I'm going to include more pics so we can access hair w/ sabino after a long term use. I think it's best to provide those pis in Dec, so I'll do that then. Stay tuned. I already know what's going to happen (longer healthy hair) because I see what's happening now. This Sabino is sealing in moisture and protecting hair from heat.



i'd be really interested to see this... staying tuned!


----------



## Hair Peace (Jul 25, 2008)

I got my samples in the mail about 2 weeks ago but I was afraid to try it b/c I didn't want to get it wrong. I finally tried it Wednesday night b/c I had a job interview Thursday. I washed, DC, rinsed, put in Salerm 21 as a leave-in, SMB and then blowdried. I could tell after I blowdried that my hair wasn't as frizzy as it normally is. I put in a little more and then flat ironed. I got that "glass-look/feel" someone else mentioned (sorry I don't remember who). The curls didn't hold but my hair still hasn't poofed up yet. Even the ends feel soft and moisturized and I only used half the vial. 

So far, so good. I think I'm going to tell my mom to order a sample and see how well it works for her (she's 4b, natural).

Thanks everybody.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 1, 2008)

Posted this sample link on other MB thread, but wanted to make sure everyone sees it.  Again, I'll copy paste because of laziness (sorry it's been a looooooong week):
Also for y'all who haven't tried it, I emailed them a few days ago as it's hard to find where to request samples when I've sent friends to their site and they sent me this link. If anyone wants to try it and get samples here is the link to do that. I'll post it on the other thread as well.
http://sabinohair.com/0O37eTEbdD8t43l.html


----------



## The Girl (Aug 4, 2008)

h.e.a.d.s.t.r.o.n.g. said:


> i used my sample of Sabino. i did read the three page instructions that came with it but i did not set my flat iron on 450. *my hair puffed up about an hour later*. i only used one vial, next time i will set my iron on high and test one small area and see if it works and/or causes damage before i flat iron my entire head. i do like the stuff, it made my hair feel really soft and it _seems _to seal in moisture.



Yeah same here.  Well not really puffy but it just looks like I blowdried it not straightened it.  It feels really sticky/gummy/I dunno.  I only used maybe 3/4 of a sample.  I wonder if that is the issue b/c with Chi/Silicon Mix I used wayyy more than that.  I also blowdried my hair  b/c thats what the instructions included and I didn't have time to airdry/rollerset.  It was really pretty right after then poof...help I want to like this and have a humidity buster like the rest of you guys


----------



## dlove (Aug 4, 2008)

The Girl, I believe you need more than 3/4 of that little vial because of the thickness and length of your hair.  Try sectioning your hair off in 4's (part down the middle, two sections in the front, two in the back) putting about a quarter amount rubbing through from root to tip and scrunching it in like the directions state.  Blow dry or air dry and again applying little just before flat ironing. BTW i'm 4b natural used heat on 450 and all my curls came popping back after my wash.  You may need to use your flat iron on a higher setting.


----------



## Michelle79 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Just ordered my sample!*


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone still using this?


----------



## Auburn (Nov 11, 2008)

Me! I will always use this.


----------



## katote (Nov 11, 2008)

Me.Me.Me....I tried it and my hair stayed straight for 2 weeks.  My natural curls came right back.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 11, 2008)

The Stuff is Awesome.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh yeah! I'm a convert. Thanks for the tip Lala (she's the one who first turned it on to me in a pm discussion)!


----------



## Muse (Nov 12, 2008)

I use it! And I will never use another serum again. My hair still feels moisturized and I haven't put a single thing in it since Saturday when I flat ironed with MB. I posted my questions/answers to Victor and my experience with this product in this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=304123&page=3

I'm really starting to think I may be able to get away with just shampoo, conditioner and MB, nothing else! Going to try it for a year and see if I can retain length.

For those who use it to flat iron, how ofter do you straighten? Victor said I should wash my hair twice a week if I flat iron which means I would be flat ironing twice a week. I don't have a problem with twice a week if this totally protects from heat like he says. I do know it seals in moisture!


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Nov 12, 2008)

i  this stuff...  The sample wasnt enough for me to play with and I felt hopeless.  It took awhile for me to get the right amount i needed. I ordered the full bottle and it's now a staple a MUST!


----------



## Muse (Nov 12, 2008)

mysweetevie said:


> i  this stuff...  The sample wasnt enough for me to play with and I felt hopeless.  It took awhile for me to get the right amount i needed. I ordered the full bottle and it's now a staple a MUST!



Do you flat iron with MB or air dry?


----------



## Dak (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm still using MB, it's the best product I've ever found for my hair.  I ordered my bottle 5/2008 and still have about 1/3 of a bottle left, not to mention I have a LOT of hair.  

I wish he would just do a regular screw off top, the pop-up design leaks when I travel with it, despite tape & baggies.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 12, 2008)

Dak said:


> I'm still using MB, it's the best product I've ever found for my hair. I ordered my bottle 5/2008 and still have about 1/3 of a bottle left, not to mention I have a LOT of hair.
> 
> I wish he would just do a regular screw off top, the pop-up design leaks when I travel with it, despite tape & baggies.


 I didn't think about that. That's a good idea. I did find that it sometimes leaks too. But I love the stuff so much, I just scrape it up like gold.  No one touch my MB! No one, there's a little on the sink ohwell.  That would be a good thing. We should send them an email. They're a cool company, maybe they'll take our suggestion.  And I know what you mean about having lots of hair. Mine is so thick, but the bottle lasts really good for the money. I was kinda ticked about the price, until I realized how good the product was, and the I shut up because it's worth it to me. Don't get me wrong, I'm not going out and buying that $400 dollar oil I saw in one thread!  But MB, I can deal with as it's my only extravagence (everything else I use is relatively inexpensive in comparison)


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Nov 12, 2008)

Muse said:


> Do you flat iron with MB or air dry?



I've done rollerset, airdry completely, 1/2 air and 1/2 blowdry,fully blow dry and then flat iron. My best combo is 1/2  air and 1/2 blowdry then flat iron. My hair looks like I had relaxer. Once I empty this camera i will post in my siggy MB hair.


----------



## Muse (Nov 13, 2008)

mysweetevie said:


> I've done rollerset, airdry completely, 1/2 air and 1/2 blowdry,fully blow dry and then flat iron. My best combo is 1/2  air and 1/2 blowdry then flat iron. My hair looks like I had relaxer. Once I empty this camera i will post in my siggy MB hair.



That would be great I can't wait to see it. Yes! I love the way my hair comes out with that relaxer look too!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Bumping for the latest Questions..... I am sure there will be another bandwagon!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 22, 2009)

I need to get a bottle of this so that I can wear my hair straight when I go to Miami Beach.  I hope I can get it to work right this time.

Can I purchase this from a store instead of online?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## pmichael52172 (Apr 22, 2009)

Purchase online: http://sabinohair.com/  Don't forget to use the code for a discount if you're a first timer... (sorry I can't remember it right now, but do a search on Sabino discounts)


----------



## Solitude (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, the warm weather is here. I think it's time for me to try this!


----------



## cutenaynay (Apr 22, 2009)

I've just purchase mine on monday I will come back for an update


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 22, 2009)

can u still get a sample?


----------



## varaneka (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm convinced! I got mine.

When I run out of shampoo and conditioner, I'm going to get Sabino's set, too.  I'm excitedddd


----------



## varaneka (Jun 23, 2009)

Frizzease has about 20 ingredients. This is common for anti-frizz products like that one. If you look on the back of our bottle we only have two silicones, one for slip, and the other for waterproofing your hair. Frizzease can dilute in moist weather (humidity). The one thing that most people fail to remember is that frizzy hair isn't just a summer humidity issue but also and lack of moisture issue. Cold climates zap moisture as well as wind and dry climates like here in Scottsdale, AZ. The opposite is true in wet climates like rain. Too much moisture and the hair shaft swells absorbing more moisture than it can handle.

All other products are water soluble and that means that you can't fight water with water nor can you hold in moisture with a water soluble product.


Think of hair like a sponge. A sponge is dead unlike how it was at the bottom of the sea. Hair is dead. It comprises of molecules (Keratin) but those molecules are now fibers that are the basis of the total hair shaft. Scientists have tried for years to bond proteins, keratin or not, to hair molecules with little success. The only products that bond to hair are chemicals such as perms, color and chemical relaxers. Conditioners are basically comprised of air and water, which gives the hair a temporary feeling of hydration and fills the empty holes in the hair caused by wear and tear, abuse, chemical applications, exposure to climate changes and more. In fact, the biggest reason for hair breakage is hair rubbing against hair. The key is to apply a sleek barrier that lasts from shampoo to shampoo to create a glide with each other rather than resistance. Moisture Block is the only product made that remains on the hair shaft until the next shampoo for ultimate protection in and out of the hair.

Let's get back to the sponge vs. hair. Picture a sponge setting out on your kitchen sink dried out waiting for some water so it can swell up to do its job. When it has no water (moisture) it can feel dry, brittle and opaque like cardboard. Now add water to the sponge and watch it increase in size, it will feel pliable, tougher and the color comes back. Hair is exactly the same way as that sponge on the sink. Now let the sponge set out after you have squeezed out the excess moisture, that's the sponge’s perfect moisture content. It's not over saturated and it feels light and fluffy but colorful and healthy looking. When water is added to hair, it does the same thing as it does to the sponge. At this point, the hair shaft is 300% stronger, just like the sponge, which supports the hair and sponge with elasticity so you can twist it and manipulate it into different shapes.

The problem with a sponge, like hair is that once it sets out to dry, it turns back into a cardboard like texture. If you added a conditioner or moisturizer to the sponge, it would feel good for a short while and then the conditioner or moisturizer eventually adds to the dryness of the sponge by creating a film on the surface. This is why when some of you use conditioners for cleansing your hair, they actually leave a film on the cuticle and clog scalp pores that inhibit healthy hair growth. The hair shaft becomes opaque and lack luster. This also applies to hair products that are water soluble; they eventually break down due to climate changes and many other factors that can damage hair. Even thermo protectors are water soluble so once you have applied heat it’s only a matter of a few hours before they break down and leave the hair vulnerable.

The difference with Moisture Block unlike all other products is its non-water solubility, yet it is shampoo soluble because the surfactants in all shampoos break down silicones. Because Moisture Block is non-water soluble it creates a protective barrier that stays in the hair until the next shampoo. Getting back to the sponge ... wet the sponge, squeeze out the excess water and pour Moisture Block over it. Then let the sponge set on your sink and it will take days to dry out eventually. The sponge will stay fluffy, colorful and pliable. This is exactly what Moisture Block does to your hair. It retains the perfect moisture content of 10 to 11% that the hair needs for strength and elasticity. Any more moisture and the hair shaft swells and frizzes ... any less moisture and the hair shaft becomes dry opaque and brittle again.

Deep conditioning may last longer than the 2 to 3 hours that conditioners normally stay in the hair, about 4 to 5 hours, but once they are exposed to climate changes, heat, cold, wear and tear and abuse, they no longer do their job. A conditioners job is to fill the empty holes in the hair shaft to make the hair feel better. Moisture Block is the only product that locks in conditioners from shampoo to shampoo and will not allow the conditioner to make the hair opaque because Moisture Block creates a reflective barrier on the cuticle.

When you flat iron your hair we suggest 450 degrees because Moisture Block is the only product that can stand the heat unlike thermo controllers that break down. The heat actually drives Moisture Block deeper into the hair shaft for extra protection. Blowers cannot reach those temperatures so they cannot drive Moisture Block deep enough. More Moisture Block would have to be added later for pliability when the hair is at its completed style.

Roller setting is fine but again does not offer enough heat. Moisture Block will still help control the frizz but we suggest always adding a little Moisture Block to the hair when finished with the style. Moisture Block is also great for braiding or whatever other style applications you chose to use for your look. When wearing your hair naturally curly, we suggest using a strong gel over Moisture Block because Moisture Block will soften the gel. Moisture Block does not have binding capabilities due to its constant pliability. When you add a gel, you support Moisture Block in defining the curls, you then water proof the gel and the two work well together to create a softer curl that won't frizz or create a frizz halo.

Curling irons can be used with Moisture Block as well. Though the temperatures do not reach 450 degrees, we suggest applying a gel or our Finisher over Moisture Block during the wet stage and lightly spraying Finisher once more when dry just prior to using the curling iron. You will get great curls that hold without reverting.

I have mentioned this on many posts but I'll do it again. Watch these videos to find out how much Moisture Block to apply with your hair texture and density. Added are a couple extra videos for those with African American hair and another showing you how to use a gel with Moisture Block. We gave styled her hair for her hair type, which is 2C. As the texture changes, once you're into the 4 category requires some creativity but the fundamentals are the same.

Remember: If you are in rainy or exceptionally humid climates and flat ironing your hair, you need to add more just prior to flat ironing after you have blown dry your hair and a little more as a finisher after flat ironing.

Pt 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSrdC_LCp6Y

Pt 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mThCj6FotN8

Pt 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0xUSDsvc5c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LjdynKkxd0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu1D8dfxpYo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isJdinbiYGQ

Victor Sabino


----------



## A_Queen (Aug 20, 2009)

*subscribing*


----------



## varaneka (Aug 20, 2009)

I use this stuff. it works on my curly hair, too. it gives it a healthy-looking shine w/o looking oily.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Aug 20, 2009)

It's okay... If I sweat, I'm still going to revert. This product does NOT help me


----------



## girlcherokee (Jul 9, 2014)

Reviving this thread.  Are you ladies still using this?   Anyone using lock and block instead?   What's the difference between the two?


----------

